# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Детский Театр >  Планы, программы, методика, книги, консультации по театрализованной деятельности

## лорена

*Для аттестации* - педагог готовил по 5 папок: авторская программа, учебные планы, поурочные планы, папка по самообразованию, методическая копилка(статьи из разных источников). Еще нужно было папку собрать по мониторингу, но я ее не сделала. Если что-то нужно, вышлю на почту. Тему по самообразованию выкладывала раньше, "Значение театрализованных игр и постановок"(стр 3), там же есть открытое занятие.




> подскажете - на что стоит вначале обратить внимание?


Я в д.с. веду театрализованную деятельность уже 3 года. Занятия длятся 25 минут. Всегда в начале занятия артикуляционная гимнастика, разминка для язычка или пластическая разминка. Затем приступаем к спектаклю. Сейчас очень много литературы по театрализованной деятельности детей. Я начинала работать по пособию Т.И. Петровой, Е.Л.Сергеевой, Е.С.Петровой "Подготовка и проведение театрализованных игр в детском саду". Там очень много интересных занятий, которые вы можете использовать. Постарайтесь найти эту брошюрку.
Кстати хотела спросить- у кого какое отношение к следующим книгам: Майя Роднина "Кукляндия", А.В Щеткин "Театральная деятельность в детском саду", И.В.Бодраченко "Театрализованные музыкальные представления для детей...", Губаеова "Театрализованная деятельность"?




> я делала фонограммочку на синтезаторе. выход для флешки есть в синтезаторе - как только получится, выложу


Чтобы записать песенку в оригинальном звучании понадобиться специальный модулятор, тогда синтезатор можно будет подключить к компу и через Nero Wave Editor или другую подобную программку записать файл. Если скинуть на флешку, получится в формате Миди. Это так, для справки. А мне собственно все равно в каком формате, я так же в синтезатор вставлю флеш, он сам миди обработает.
А какой у вас синтезатор?

Файлы выкладывать очень легко. Заходите на обменник, нажимаете на кнопку "обзор", выбираете файл- отправить. Когда загрузится, появится ссылка. Нужно ее скопировать. Вот и вся премудрость.

----------


## frezia

Театр для малышей
Вряд ли найдется хоть один человек, который бы за свою жизнь ни разу не попал в мир декораций, костюмов и софитов. А если эта встреча произошла в далеком детстве, театр неизменно ассоциируется с праздником. Но перед походом в театр родителей начинают одолевать сомнения, правильно ли они выбрали возраст для начала приобщения малыша к театру, что сделать, чтобы самые важные первые впечатления были только положительными, хватит ли малышу терпения и внимания на весь спектакль, не будет ли он мешать артистам и другим детям. И, наконец, как все спланировать, чтобы поход удался?

Зачем малышу театр?
Детский театр - уникальное место, где создана особая атмосфера сказки. Попав в театр, малыш искренне верит в происходящее на сцепе, полностью растворяясь в театральном действе. Воспринимая игру как жизнь, ребенок не делает различий между развлечениями и обычными действиями. Например, когда чистит зубы или кормит куклу, убирает игрушки или ведет бой с саблезубым тигром, все это он делает понарошку.

Театр обладает удивительной способностью влиять на детскую психику "играючи". Малыш вливается и действие на сцене, сопереживает героям, активно помогает вершить добрые дела. Ребенок подражает мимике, голосовым интонациям, движениям актеров. Вследствие положительного эмоционального настроя, появляющегося во время спектакля, ребенок легко усваивает новые модели поведения, достойные подражания, а действия отрицательных героев воспринимает адекватно ситуации.

Театр может стать вашим другом в воспитательном процессе. Ожившие книжные герои приобретают вес в глазах малыша, ему проще отделить хорошее от плохого, так как знакомый сюжет сочетается с живой речью, с нужными оттенками голоса. Такие проблемы, как отказ мыть руки, капризы во время еды, драчливость могут исчезнуть бесследно, хотя до этого было потрачено много времени и усилий на объяснения и уговоры.

Просмотр спектакля развивает речь малыша, насыщая ее эмоционально выразительными опенками; малыш легко запоминает новые слова и выражения, при этом в его сознании формируется грамматическая структура языка.

Для ребенка просмотр театрального представления всегда сочетается с огромной внутренней работой. Он учится чувствовать, улавливать чужие эмоции, переживать. Выражение "школа чувств", которое употребляют применительно к театру, - вовсе не абстракция.

Театр объединяет в себе несколько искусств: риторику, музыку, пластику. Знакомство с театром - способ воздействия легкий и непринужденный, которым порадует, удивит и очарует малыша.

"Театральный" возраст
В каком возрасте стоит предпринять мерный поход в театр? Если крохе два-три года, для начала следует выбрать кукольный театр, где большинство спектаклей основано на знакомых малышу сюжетах и участвуют уже знакомые по книгам персонажи: Колобок, Муха Цокотуха, Айболит. Малышу будет проще вникнуть в смысл происходящего, и интерес к действию не пропадет. В театре зверей также предусматриваются спектакли для самых маленьких. Лучше всего, если продолжительность спектакля будет не больше часа (40-50 минут).

Подросшего малыша четырех-шести лет можно отнести не только на спектакль со знакомым сюжетом, так как степень восприятия нового, реакция уже другие, появляется чувство юмора. Сюжетный диапазон спектаклей значительно шире: это не только сказки, но и постановки по более "взрослым" сюжетам - приключения Незнайки, Старик Хоттабыч, Снежная королева. Длительность спектакля уже не так жестко ограничена, но все же лучше, если он будет с антрактом.

Какой театр выбрать?
Существует несколько основных принципов при выборе театра: советы друзей и знакомых, просмотр сайтов с репертуаром, фотографиями и отзывами, анонс (в прессе, на телевидении, в Интернете), афиши. При выборе театра для детей-дошкольников лучше отдать предпочтение специализированному детскому театру, несмотря на то, что некоторые "взрослые" театры ставят спектакли для детей. В детских театрах времяпрепровождение до начала представления чаще всего продумано до мелочей: детей встречают у входа клоуны, сказочные персонажи, с ними играют, устраивают конкурсы. Малыш сразу попадает в волшебную атмосферу театра. Желательно прийти в театр заранее, чтобы малыш смог привыкнуть к новой обстановке и шум, яркие наряды его не испугали.

В таких театрах, как правило, несколько первых рядов предназначены только для детей и разделены на возрастные категории: первые два ряда - для детей до трех лет, дальше - постарше, а потом - для их родителей. В никоторых театрах места для взрослых вообще не предусмотрены (родители ждут в фойе). В последнем случае необходимо учесть, сможет ли ребенок смотреть спектакль без вашего присутствия, или предпочесть театр, где малыш может сидеть рядом с мамой.

Большими возможностями обладает кукольный театр: куклы могут парить в воздухе, внезапно исчезать и появляться, лить ручьи слез (в прямом смысле), совершать различные превращения - именно этим такой театр и захватывает впечатлительную натуру ребенка, поражая детское воображение. Кукольный театр особенно близок малышам; они становятся свидетелями того, как их любимые плюшевые зайцы и мишки вдруг оживают и разговаривают. Разнообразие театральных кукол часто удивляет неискушенного зрителя: существуют маленькие и огромные куклы, перчаточные и марионетки, пальчиковые и тростевые.

Не меньший интерес для маленького театрала постарше представляют музыкальный театр, театр клоунады.

Собираемся в театр
Удачный выбор спектакля - половина успеха в "культурном просвещении" вашего малыша. Для первого посещения нежелательно покупать билеты на театральную постановку, сюжет которой вам неизвестен. Чтобы малыш не растерялся, неплохо бы его подготовить: почитать сказку, по мотивам которой поставлен спектакль, показать рисунки, комментируя их. Тем более что театральные спектакли для малышей иногда отличаются от общеизвестных литературных сюжетов. Подберите спектакль, который будет подходить ребенку по возрасту. Детям до трех лет идеально подходят спектакли-сказки, также их интересуют спектакли, в которых участвуют животные.

Советы
Постарайтесь избегать посещения театра в дни школьных каникул, а также по возможности в выходные дни. Большое скопление народа помешает малышу адаптироваться в новом месте. 
Билеты лучше приобрести заранее: перед спектаклем их может не оказаться, так как детские театры обычно маленькие и количество зрителей в них ограничено. Если нет возможности купить билеты на места, где ребенку будет все видно и слышно, лучше отказаться на этот раз от посещения. Малыш не сможет сосредоточиться на действии. Ему придется напрягать зрение и слух, а это приведет к быстрому утомлению и потере внимания. Все театры устроены по-разному. При покупке билетов обратите внимание на то, каков зал, где сцена, высокие ли кресла. При первом посещении лучше купить билеты к середине (приблизительно в пятом ряду). Даже если действие спектакля внезапно переместится в зал, ребенку не будет страшно. Наоборот, чувствуя вашу поддержку, он проявит интерес к происходящему и захочет потрогать героев сказки. 
Старайтесь выходить из дома заранее. Иначе страх опоздать будет главной эмоцией, связанной с нашим "культурным мероприятием". Лучше всего прийти на спектакль за 30 минут. 
Если малыш переутомлен или плохо себя чувствует и нуждается в эмоциональном и физическом отдыхе, а плохое самочувствие и "театральный" день совпали, посещение театра лучше отложить. 
Постарайтесь предварить поход в театр своими объяснениями. Расскажите о правилах поведения в театре. Предложите малышу помочь вам отнести вещи в гардероб и взять номерок. 
Многие мамы, посещая с ребенком театр, стараются привести его сразу в буфет. Постарайтесь не делать этой ошибки. Во-первых, ваш ребенок может оказаться мал для угощений, которые предлагают театральные буфеты. К тому же лучше избегать длинных очередей и большого скопления людей. Возьмите с собой что-нибудь перекусить: яблоко, сок или печенье во время антракта порадуют ребенка. Не кормите малыша во время спектакля: это отвлекает его внимание от сцены и будет мешать окружающим. 
Было бы замечательно, если бы в гардеробе ребенка было специальное "театральное" платье или костюм. 
Очень хорошо, если вы приучите ребенка переодевать сменную обувь. Ведь даже самое красивое платье не будет смотреться, если на ногах надеты теплые сапоги. К тому же в театрах обычно хорошее отопление, и в легких ботиночках малышу будет более комфортно. 
После театра, когда малыш отдохнет, поинтересуйтесь его впечатлениями, напомните имена героев, если он их подзабыл, поясните, что было непонятно. Для многих детей посещение театра настолько большое событие, что малыш не в состоянии сразу выразить свои чувства словами. Лучше всего, если вы посвятите некоторое время обсуждению спектакля, поощряя ребенка вопросами высказать свое мнение. Вполне возможно, что его впечатления проявятся в самой неожиданной форме, например в игре. Ребенок будет представлять свои игрушки героями спектакля.

И, возможно, следующего посещения театра он будет ждать с нетерпением.

----------

Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## superolga

*информация для родителей*
ДОМАШНИЙ ТЕАТР КАК СРЕДСТВО ФОРМИРОВАНИЯ ВЗАИМООТНОШЕНИЙ В СЕМЬЕ

Театральное искусство, близко и понятно детям ведь в основе театра лежит игра. Театр обладает огромной мощью воздействия на эмоциональный мир ребёнка. В нашем детском саду мы занимаемся театральной деятельностью: показываем музыкальные сказки, драматизации, кукольные театры. Дети с удовольствием участвуют в спектаклях, но любят и сами быть зрителями.
Мы рекомендуем в каждой семье создать свой домашний театр. 
Домашний театр - это совокупность театрализованных игр и разнообразные виды театра. Доступные для домашнего пользования кукольный, настольный, теневой театры. 
Так в день рождения ребёнка, после того, как маленькие гости всё съели, возникает вопрос: А что делать дальше? Что можно предложить детям?
Важно, чтобы во всех мероприятиях дети участвовали как можно активнее.
КУКОЛЬНЫЙ ТЕАТР
Организуйте кукольный театр. Подготовьте игрушки и различные предметы, которые при помощи фантазии можно превратить в персонажи спектакля. Например: старый меховой воротник в ловких руках может стать хитрой лисой или коварным волком. 
БУМАЖНЫЙ ПАКЕТИК может превратиться в весёлого человечка. На пакетике нарисуйте лицо и прорежьте дырку для носа, в которую просуньте указательный палец, а большой и средний станут руками.	 
КУКЛА ИЗ НОСКА: 
Набейте носок тряпками и вставьте внутрь линейку.
Все скрепите верёвочкой или резинкой. 
КУКЛА ИЗ БУМАЖНОЙ ТАРЕЛКИ. На бумажной тарелке нарисуйте рожицу. К обратной стороне прикрепите липкой лентой палочку.	 
ИГРУШКИ И КУКЛЫ ИЗ ПЛАСМАССОВЫХ БУТЫЛОК И КОРОБОК. 
Коробки можно склеить друг с другом, обклеить бумагой и приклеить детали.
ШИРМА ДЛЯ КУКОЛЬНОГО ТЕАТРА.   
Её сделать не сложно. Натяните скатерть или покрывало на дверь или между стульями. Для малышей можно разыграть спектакль с собственными детьми. Ребята постарше могут придумать сюжет сами или разыграть уже известный.
ПАНТОМИМА.
 Например, дети изображают своих родителей, а затем родители своих детей. Однако в эту игру родители могут вступать тогда, когда уверены в безупречности своего поведения, в противном случае некоторые стороны их характера могут быть вынесены на всеобщее обозрение.

----------

Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## Lo-la

*Домашний кукольный театр*  (консультативный материал  для родителей)

Устройте вместе с малышом познавательное и веселое путешествие в мир кукол. А кукольный театр можно создать своими руками

Когда Маша была совсем еще крошкой, у нее было два друга: ежик Колючка и лягушонок Ква. Они появлялись из-за кроватки, когда Маша капризничала и не хотела спать или из-за детского столика, если Маша плохо кушала. Ежик, своей мягкой, совсем не колючей лапкой вытирал Маше слезки, а лягушонок смешно квакал, и даже иногда кормил Машу с ложечки. Мама часто звала их на помощь, если не могла справиться с упрямством или капризами своей дочки. И добрые игрушки всегда помогали. А сейчас Маша немножко подросла, и сама рассказывает и показывает веселые истории про своих друзей. Но иногда приносит игрушки маме и просит: “Погладь меня ежиком”. И мама одевает ежика на руку и его лапками обнимает Машу, гладит ее по голове, а холодный ежиков носик тычется Маше в щечку совсем как тогда, когда она была еще крошкой…

Эти удивительные куклы

Многие мамы, которые играли с малышами куклами-перчатками, согласятся: для крохи это действительно чудо. Ребенок часто старается одушевить игрушку, относится к ней, как к живой. А если она еще и двигается, разговаривает, радуется и грустит, то может надолго стать настоящим другом для малыша. Наверняка, вы уже побывали в кукольном театре и с удивлением наблюдали, как искренне кроха смеется веселым проделкам героев. Или может совсем по-настоящему расплакаться, жалея куклу. В этом нет ничего удивительного. Для малыша кукла — живая и настоящая. И часто именно кукла может в два счета объяснить то, что маме не удавалось втолковать упрямому сыну или дочурке. Но, одно дело, смотреть, другое — самому стать творцом кукольного представления. В детской  психологии уже давно существует целое направление — куклотерапия. Одевая на руку куклу, малыш как бы сливается с ней, через нее переживает различные жизненные ситуации, может справиться со своими страхами, выплеснуть негативные эмоции или, наоборот, поделиться своей радостью.
Создавая домашний кукольный театр, вы вместе с малышом примеряете на себя множество ролей: будете делать кукол, рисовать декорации, писать сценарий, оформлять сцену, продумывать музыкальное сопровождение и, конечно, показывать сам спектакль. Только представьте, сколько творчества, смекалки, уверенности в себе потребует это занятие от крохи. А еще тренировка мелкой моторики, развитие речи, художественного вкуса и фантазии, познание нового и интересного, радость совместной деятельности с близкими людьми, гордость за свои успехи… Действительно, создание домашнего кукольного театра настолько развивающая и многогранная деятельность, что стоит не пожалеть на это времени и сил. Итак, попробуем…       

Немного истории

До сих пор не известно точно, как и когда появилась идея кукольного театра, и кто показал первый в истории кукольный спектакль. Одни исследователи считают, что театр кукол возник из детской игры. Другие придерживаются мнения, что истоком театра стали народные праздники, игры и обряды с их песнями, переодеваниями, участием масок и чучел животных. Некоторые говорят о происхождении театра из религии и ее обрядов, а кто-то это отрицает, доказывая, что театр возник еще до зарождения религии. Но, в любом случае, кукольный театр удивительно, почти магически воздействует на человека, особенно ребенка. 
Изначально, кукольный театр был народным зрелищем. Вспомним хотя бы ярмарки на Руси, которые не обходились без кукольного балагана и веселого, неунывающего Петрушки. Он появлялся над ширмой, здоровался с публикой, а затем начинались его приключения. Петрушка наказывал всех, кто его обижал, высмеивал жадность, обман, лживость. В других странах тоже были свои народные герои: итальянский Пульчинелла, французский Полишинель, английский Панч, чешский Кашпарек. 

Каждый народ имел свои традиции кукольных спектаклей. Например, в Китае, Индии, Турции и других странах Азии был распространен театр теней. В этом театре нет традиционных кукол и красочных декораций. Вместо них — экран, на который проецируются силуэты людей, животных, птиц, предметов. А в Японии традиционным был театр дзёрури, где старинный народный песенный сказ соединяется с кукольным представлением. Декорации для такого театра рисовались очень тщательно и реалистично. Куклы изготовлялись большого “роста” (100-130 см), у них двигались не только ноги и руки, но даже пальцы,  глаза и брови. Управляли такой куклой сразу три кукловода, и чтобы добиться слаженной работы, они должны были тренироваться не один год. Конечно, для вас с малышом нет необходимости создавать дома театр дзерури, но некоторую подготовку сделать все-таки придется.      

Какие бывают куклы?

Существует множество видов кукол для театра: марионетки, тростевые, планшетные, куклы-перчатки и даже пальчиковые куклы. Марионетка — это кукла на ниточках. Суставы у такой куклы подвижные, поэтому она может ходить и танцевать почти, как настоящая. Обычно их делают из дерева. Но, если пофантазировать, марионетку можно сделать из пенопласта, картона, консервных банок, пластиковых бутылок и даже спичечных коробков. 
С планшетными куклами актер-кукловод работает на специальном устройстве, которое называется планшетом. В домашних условиях его заменит невысокий журнальный столик, завешенный тканью. Декорации располагаются прямо на столике, и здесь же разыгрывается спектакль. Специальные планшетные куклы имеют рукоятки, которые крепятся к голове и туловищу куклы. С их помощью актер и управляет куклой. В своей домашней постановке можно использовать большие мягкие игрушки, пришив к ним кожаные ремешки, куда можно будет вставить руку. Такой вид спектакля напоминает творческую ролевую игру и удобен тем, что вам и малышу не нужно прятаться за ширму.
Бывают и куколки-малышки, которые одеваются на пальчики. Их легко сделать, свернув в трубочку бумагу, разрисовав красками или фломастерами и приклеив ушки, усики и другие необходимые детали. Такие куколки просто не заменимы в дороге или длинной очереди, когда нужно чем-то развлечь малыша. Ну, а если куколок под рукой нет, можно просто разрисовать фломастером пальчики и показать веселый пальчиковый театр. Но, конечно, для домашнего театра чаще всего используются куклы-перчатки. 

Куклы-перчатки

Для того чтобы организовать домашний кукольный театр, такие игрушки можно купить. Они продаются и по отдельности, и целыми наборами, где есть все герои той или иной сказки. Но у покупных игрушек есть несколько недостатков. Во-первых, кукла-перчатка должна соответствовать ладошке маленького артиста, а покупные куклы, чаще всего, для нее слишком велики. Самое обидное, что мамина рука, напротив, туда не всегда влазит. Что уж говорить про огромную папину ладонь, если он тоже захочет поучаствовать в маленьком семейном спектакле? Во-вторых, покупные куклы лишены индивидуальности. В-третьих, кукол нужно много, а стоят они не дешево. И, в-четвертых, вы можете просто не найти в продаже нужного персонажа для своего спектакля. Поэтому, наравне с покупными игрушками, в домашнем спектакле будут с удовольствием участвовать и самодельные. Тем более, что сделать их не сложно.

Перво-наперво, необходимо сшить саму перчатку, которая будет играть роль туловища куклы. Но сначала нужно сделать выкройку. Положите на бумагу руку в таком виде, как будто на нее одета кукла (указательный палец управляет головой, большой и мизинец — руками, два других пальца поджаты). Теперь обведите руку с припуском на объем. Если кукла шьется для малыша, то обводить нужно его ручку. По бумажной выкройке сделайте выкройку из ткани. Ткань должна быть мягкой и достаточно плотной. Подойдет байка, бязь или флиз. Теперь сошьем перчатку и наша основа готова. Сделать голову для куклы можно разными способами. Самый простой — модифицировать старую мягкую игрушку или куклу, пришив ее голову, ладошки, хвост к нашей перчатке-основе. Для этих же целей можно купить дешевые мягкие игрушки и вместе с малышом “оживить” их, превратив в куклы-перчатки. Но есть способ поинтересней, который, кстати, используется и при изготовлении кукол для профессионального кукольного театра.  

Жеваная бумага?

Да, именно так переводится с французского словосочетание папье-маше. И эта интересная техника работы с бумагой поможет нам не только сделать оригинальных кукол, но и потренирует мелкую моторику малыша, даст ему возможность почувствовать себя настоящим волшебником и творцом. Начинаем с того, что сделаем из пластилина шар по размеру головы нашей куклы. Теперь, как настоящие скульпторы, на основе этого шара слепим лицо или мордочку с глазницами, носом, ушами. Пусть малыш попробует это сделать сам, а вы слегка помогайте и корректируйте его работу. Когда нужное лицо получилось, острым тонким ножом разрежьте пластилиновую заготовку на две части: “лицо” и “затылок”. Теперь, пока вы на кухне варите клейстер — клей из воды и муки — малыш делает важную работу: рвет старые газеты на маленькие кусочки. После этого обмакиваем каждый кусочек в клейстер и обклеиваем наши пластилиновые половинки. Наклеили слой, высушили, наклеиваем следующий. И так 5-6 слоев. После полного высыхания, аккуратно убираем пластилин из нашего папье-маше. Теперь соединяем две половинки головы вместе и склеиваем полоской бумаги или ткани. Почти готово! Осталось самое интересное — раскрасить. Сначала покройте всю кукольную голову белой гуашью или темперой в несколько слоев. После того, как грунтовка высохнет, можно приступить к раскрашиванию. Для этого лучше взять не гуашь, а темперу — она хорошо ложится и совсем не пачкается после высыхания. Последний штрих — волосы. Их можно сделать из кусочков меха, шерстяных ниток, шнурков, войлока, тесьмы. Все зависит от того, какой персонаж у вас должен получиться. Теперь делаем в голове отверстие для пальца и прикрепляем к перчатке. Получилась замечательная кукла, со своим характером и индивидуальностью, в которую было вложено так много сосредоточенного сопения и труда маленького кукольника.

Пишем сценарий

Выбор постановки во многом определяется возрастом малыша. Чем он младше, тем проще должен быть ваш спектакль. Но, в любом случае, идеальными будут народные и авторские сказки. Можно, конечно, взять текст сказки и разыграть его слово в слово. Но гораздо интересней сказку немного изменить: добавить смешные эпизоды и слова героев, переделать концовку, ввести новых персонажей. Например, пофантазируйте, как бы колобок смог обмануть хитрую лисичку, а козлята – злого волка, и придумайте старую сказку на новый лад. Не менее интересно сочинить и разыграть свою собственную историю. Особенно, если вы придумаете и смастерите оригинальную куклу, которая и будет главным героем, и, возможно, станет визитной карточкой вашего театра. Это может быть какой-нибудь совершенно фантастический персонаж с необычной внешностью и именем. 

Когда сценарий написан, подумайте, какие куклы вам понадобятся. Часто одна кукла может участвовать во многих спектаклях, если надеть на нее другую одежду. Так кукла-девочка будет и Машей, и Красной Шапочкой, и Золушкой. Только в каждом случае поменяем ей прическу, наряд, головной убор. Второстепенные персонажи в спектакле не обязательно должны быть куклами-перчатками. Можно использовать обычные мягкие игрушки или вырезать силуэт персонажа из картона, раскрасить и прикрепить к нему палочку. Для этой цели купите в магазине стройматериалов гладкие оконные штапики. Кстати, также можно поступить с бабочками и птичками, если по замыслу они должны порхать над сценой. 

Делаем сцену и декорации

Для самого простого спектакля, где нет особых декораций, можно просто натянуть поперек комнаты веревку, повесить на нее большой кусок ткани – вот и вся ширма. Ширму можно украсить вырезанными из бумаги цветами, бабочками, рыбками, детскими рисунками. Все зависит от темы спектакля. Оригинально будет смотреться ширма, сшитая из разноцветных лоскутков.  Если же вы планируете делать декорации, например, лес или домик, то с ширмой поступите иначе. Положите широкую доску на спинки двух стульев, и это сооружение задрапируйте тканью. Теперь у вас будет возможность поставить сверху все необходимые декорации. Делать их можно из плотного картона (в ход пойдут коробки от бытовой техники) или из фанеры (если папа вспомнит свое творческое детство и возьмет в руки лобзик). Декорации тоже старайтесь делать многофункциональными, чтобы они использовались в нескольких спектаклях, и двусторонними. Например, домик разрисуйте и снаружи и внутри, тогда, повернув его другой стороной, вы сможете показать комнату. А лес может быть с одной стороны — летний, с другой — зимний или осенний. На некоторой высоте от ширмы можно протянуть нитку и на нее подвесить картонные солнышко, облака, тучи, радугу, если они нужны по сценарию. Конечно, малыш сможет принять непосредственное участие в оформлении сцены. И пусть его декорации будут, на ваш взгляд, не очень аккуратными и красивыми. Но ведь главная задача вашего занятия, согласитесь, не в этом. И чем больше творчества, фантазии и нестандартности вы внесете в подготовку, тем лучше. 

Репетируем

После того, как все приготовления сделаны, приступаем к репетициям. В процессе репетиций подберите музыкальное сопровождение, которое просто необходимо для того, что бы спектакль стал ярким и веселым. Запишите все необходимые звуковые фрагменты на кассету или диск по порядку и включайте музыку в нужное время. Хорошо бы привлечь кого-нибудь на роль звукорежиссера, например, папу или старшего ребенка. Распределите с малышом роли, помня, что, вы сможете одновременно управлять двумя куклами, а малышу первое время доверьте только одну, на правую руку. Самым маленьким деткам подойдут простые роли, где мало слов и действий. А когда они научатся управлять куклами и смогут выучить роль, задание усложните. Помните главное правило: ваша цель, в первую очередь, не идеально поставленный спектакль, а удовольствие и радость, которую он несет юным артистам и зрителям. Научите малыша импровизировать, находить выход из непростой ситуации, если во время спектакля что-то пойдет не так, как задумывалось. Это гораздо важнее, чем многократно отрепетированные, заученные слова и движения. 

… Наконец, все готово к премьере. Оформите с крохой пригласительные билеты на ваш первый спектакль. Наверное, вы раздадите их самым близким людям: бабушке с дедушкой, крестным, хорошим друзьям. Важно, что бы премьера оставила в душе малыша положительные и радостные переживания. Это будет залогом успешной конкурентной деятельности в дальнейшем. Продумайте оформление “зала”, устройте “буфет” с напитками и сладостями, преподнесите дебютанту цветы. А следующий спектакль, возможно, вы покажете в детском саду, куда ходит ребенок. И, очень вероятно, что к вашей маленькой труппе присоединятся и другие родители с малышами, образовав настоящий творческий коллектив…

----------

m-diana-2007 (09.04.2021), Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## a_k_gib

Здравствуйте, уважаемые коллеги! Принимайте меня в свой клуб. Я музыкальный руководитель из Казани. Материала предостаточно, вот только технических умений маловато. Многого не умею. Надеюсь, скоро научусь (сын обещал). Отвечу всем и поделюсь материалом, вот только на работу "слетаю" и "выну" из рабочего компьютера. А пока предлагаю то, что нашла в домашнем компе.

СОДЕРЖАНИЕ ПРОГРАММЫ «АРТ-ФАНТАЗИЯ»

ВВЕДЕНИЕ
В современном обществе резко повысился социальный прес¬тиж интеллекта и научного знания. С этим связано стремление дать детям знания, научить их читать, писать и считать, а не способность чувствовать, думать и творить. Педагогическая ус¬тановка в первую очередь на развитие мышления превраща¬ет эмоционально-духовную сущность ребенка во вторичную цен¬ность. Современные дети знают гораздо больше, чем их сверстни¬ки 10—15 лет назад, они быстрее решают логические задачи, но они значительно реже восхищаются и удивляются, возмуща¬ются и сопереживают, все чаще они проявляют равнодушие и черствость, их интересы ограниченны, а игры однообразны. Кроме того, в последнее время многие дошкольники не посе¬щают детские сады, а куклы Барби, тамагочи и компьютеры не способны компенсировать отсутствие детского сообщества, без которого невозможно полноценное психическое и социальное развитие личности ребенка.
Отмечая недостаток наблюдательности, творческой выдум¬ки у некоторых первоклассников, психологи часто ставят ди¬агноз: «недоиграл», т.е. не натренировал свою фантазию и воображение в непредсказуемом и радостном процессе «со¬творения игры». Как правило, такие дети не умеют занять себя в свободное время и на окружающий мир смотрят без удивле¬ния и особого интереса, как потребители, а не как творцы.
Существует и другая важная проблема, волнующая педаго¬гов и психологов. По данным Н.В. Самоукиной, в период психологической адаптации ребенка к школе у 67—69% пер¬воклассников возникают страхи, срывы, заторможенность, а у других, наоборот, развязность и суетливость. У детей час¬то отсутствуют навыки произвольного поведения, недостаточ¬но развиты память и внимание. Самый короткий путь эмоци¬онального раскрепощения ребенка, снятия зажатости, обуче¬ния чувствованию и художественному воображению — это путь через игру, фантазирование, сочинительство. Все это мо¬жет дать театрализованная деятельность. Являясь наиболее распространенным видом детского творчества, именно драма¬тизация, «основанная на действии, совершаемом самим ре¬бенком, наиболее близко, действенно и непосредственно свя¬зывает художественное творчество с личными переживания¬ми» (Л.С. Выготский).
С древних времен различные формы театрального действа служили самым наглядным и эмоциональным способом пере¬дачи знаний и опыта в человеческом обществе. Позднее театр как вид искусства стал не только средством познания жизни, но и школой нравственного и эстетического воспитания подрас¬тающих поколений. Преодолевая пространство и время, соче¬тая возможности нескольких видов искусств — музыки, жи¬вописи, танца, литературы и актерской игры, театр обладает огромной силой воздействия на эмоциональный мир ребенка. Занятия сценическим искусством не только вводят детей в мир прекрасного, но и развивают сферу чувств, будят соучастие, со¬страдание, развивают способность поставить себя на место дру¬гого, радоваться и тревожиться вместе с ним.
ЦЕЛИ И ЗАДАЧИ
«Арт-фантазия» — это программа, которая не предполагает буквального выполнения, она ориентирует взрослых (воспита¬телей, учителей, родителей) на создание условий для активи¬зации у ребенка эстетических установок как неотъемлемой ха¬рактеристики его мировосприятия и поведения. Она рассчита¬на на сотворчество педагогов, которые не разучились играть и фантазировать. Использование программы позволяет стимули¬ровать способность детей к образному и свободному восприятию окружающего мира (людей, культурных ценностей, природы), которое, развиваясь параллельно с традиционным рациональ¬ным восприятием, расширяет и обогащает его. Ребенок начи¬нает чувствовать, что логика — это не единственный способ по¬знания мира, что прекрасным может быть и то, что не всегда понятно и обычно. Осознав, что не существует истины одной ' для всех, ребенок учится уважать чужое мнение, быть тер¬пимым к различным точкам зрения, учится преобразовывать мир, задействуя фантазию, воображение, общение с окружа¬ющими людьми.
Сверхзадача представляемой модели развития эстетических способностей средствами театрального искусства заключается в о том, чтобы гармонизировать отношения ребенка с окружающим миром, что в дальнейшем послужило бы ему защитой от социальных и межличностных противостояний.
Исходя из этого основного положения, цели и задачи курса формулируются следующим образом:
♦   развитие эстетических способностей;
♦   развитие сферы чувств, соучастия, сопереживания;
♦   активизация мыслительного процесса и познавательного интереса;
♦   овладение навыками общения и коллективного твор¬чества.
Основной целью воспитания, основанного на выбранном нами приоритете общечеловеческих ценностей, является формиро¬вание думающего и чувствующего, любящего и активного че¬ловека, готового к творческой деятельности в любой области.

Программа «Арт-фантазия» состоит из пяти разделов, ра¬бота над которыми продолжается в течение двух лет, т.е. с деть¬ми старшей (5—б лет) и подготовительной (6—7 лет) групп ДОУ.
1-й раздел — «Театральная игра» — направлен не столько на приобретение ребенком профессиональных умений и навы¬ков, сколько на развитие игрового поведения, эстетического чувства, способности творчески относиться к любому делу, уметь общаться со сверстниками и взрослыми людьми в различ¬ных жизненных ситуациях.
Все игры этого раздела условно делятся на два вида: обще-развивающие игры и специальные театральные игры.
2-й раздел — «Ритмопластика» — включает в себя ком¬плексные ритмические, музыкальные, пластические игры и уп¬ражнения, призванные обеспечить развитие естественных пси¬хомоторных способностей дошкольников, обретение ими ощу¬щения гармонии своего тела с окружающим миром, развитие свободы и выразительности телодвижений.
3-й раздел — «Культура и техника речи» — объединяет игры и упражнения, направленные на развитие дыхания и свободы ре¬чевого аппарата, умение владеть правильной артикуляцией, чет¬кой дикцией, разнообразной интонацией, логикой речи и орфоэ¬пией. В этот же раздел включены игры со словом, развивающие связную образную речь, творческую фантазию, умение сочинять небольшие рассказы и сказки, подбирать простейшие рифмы.
Таким образом, условно все упражнения можно разделить на 3 вида:
1. Дыхательные и артикуляционные упражнения.
2. Дикционные и интонационные упражнения.
3. Творческие игры со словом.
4-й раздел — «Основы театральной культуры» — при¬зван обеспечить условия для овладения дошкольниками элемен¬тарными знаниями и понятиями, профессиональной термино¬логией театрального искусства. В раздел включены следующие основные темы:
♦   Особенности театрального искусства.
♦   Виды театрального искусства.
♦   Рождение спектакля.
♦   Театр снаружи и изнутри.
♦   Культура зрителя.
5-й раздел — «Работа над спектаклем» — является вспо¬могательным, базируется на авторских сценариях и включает к себя следующие темы:
♦   Знакомство с пьесой.
♦   От этюдов к спектаклю.

ОБЩИЕ ПРОГРАММНЫЕ ЗАДАЧИ ПО ВСЕМ ВИДАМ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТИ
СТАРШАЯ ГРУППА (5-6 ЛЕТ)
Активизировать познавательный интерес.
Развивать зрительное и слуховое внимание, память, наблю¬дательность, находчивость, фантазию, воображение, образное мышление.
Снимать зажатость и скованность.
Развивать умение произвольно реагировать на команду или музыкальный сигнал.
Развивать умение согласовывать свои действия с другими детьми.
Воспитывать доброжелательность и контактность в отноше¬ниях со сверстниками.
Развивать умение общаться с людьми в разных ситуациях.
Развивать интерес к сценическому искусству.
Развивать способность искренне верить в любую воображае¬мую ситуацию (превращать и превращаться).
Развивать навыки действий с воображаемыми предметами.
Сочинять этюды по сказкам.
Импровизировать игры-драматизации на темы знакомых »;казок.
Развивать чувство ритма и координацию движений.
Развивать пластическую выразительность и музыкальность.
Развивать двигательные способности детей, ловкость и под¬вижность.
Упражнять в попеременном напряжении и расслаблении ос¬новные группы мышц.
Развивать умение равномерно размещаться и двигаться по сценической площадке, не сталкиваясь друг с другом.
Развивать умение создавать образы живых существ с по-Развивать умение пользоваться разнообразными жестами.
Развивать умение передавать в свободных пластических импровизациях характер и настроение музыкальных произ¬ведений.
Развивать речевое дыхание и правильную артикуляцию.
Развивать дикцию на материале скороговорок и стихов.
Тренировать четкое произношение согласных в конце слова.
Пополнять словарный запас.
Составлять предложения с заданными словами.
Учить строить диалог, самостоятельно выбирая партнера.
Учить подбирать определения к заданным словам.
Учить подбирать слова, соответствующие заданным су¬щественным признакам.
Научить пользоваться интонациями, выражающими основ¬ные чувства.
Знакомить детей с театральной терминологией.
Знакомить детей с видами театрального искусства.
Знакомить с главными творцами сценического чуда (глав¬ными создателями спектакля).
Знакомить с устройством зрительного зала и сцены.
Воспитывать культуру поведения в театре.
ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕМЫЕ УМЕНИЯ И НАВЫКИ
Готовность действовать согласованно, включаясь одновре¬менно или последовательно.
Уметь снимать напряжение с отдельных групп мышц.
Запоминать заданные позы.
Запоминать и описывать внешний вид любого ребенка.
Знать 5—8 артикуляционных упражнений.
Уметь делать длинный выдох при незаметном коротком вдо¬хе, не прерывать дыхание в середине фразы.
Уметь произносить скороговорки в разных темпах, шепотом и беззвучно.
Уметь произносить одну и ту же фразу или скороговорку с разными интонациями.
Уметь выразительно прочитать наизусть диалогический сти¬хотворный текст, правильно и четко произнося слова с нужны¬ми интонациями.
Уметь составлять предложения с заданными словами.
Уметь строить простейший диалог.
Уметь сочинять этюды по сказкам.

ПОДГОТОВИТЕЛЬНАЯ ГРУППА (6-7 ЛЕТ)
Развивать чуткость к сценическому искусству.
Воспитывать в ребенке готовность к творчеству.
Развивать произвольное внимание, память, наблюдатель¬ность, находчивость, фантазию, быстроту реакции, инициатив¬ность и выдержку, умение согласовывать свои действия с парт¬нерами.
Активизировать мыслительный процесс и познавательный интерес.
Закреплять умение реагировать на команду или музыкаль¬ный сигнал.
Прививать навыки вежливого поведения.
Воспитывать доброжелательность и контактность в отноше¬нии сверстников.
Оценивать действия других детей и сравнивать их со своими собственными.
Развивать коммуникабельность и умение общаться со взрос¬лыми людьми в разных ситуациях.
Активизировать ассоциативное и образное мышление.
Развивать воображение и веру в сценический вымысел.
Развивать умение менять свое отношение к предметам, мес-1'у действия и партнерам по игре; превращать и превращаться.
Учить действовать на сценической площадке естественно.
Развивать способность оправдывать свои действия нафанта¬зированными причинами.
Совершенствовать навыки действий с воображаемыми пред¬метами.
Развивать умение одни и те же действия выполнять в раз¬ных обстоятельствах, ситуациях по-разному.
Импровизировать игры-драматизации на темы знакомых сказок как драму, балет, оперу.
Учить детей самостоятельно сочинять этюды с заданными или нафантазированными сюжетами, предлагаемыми обстоя¬тельствами, эмоциями.
Учить адекватно реагировать на поведение партнеров, в том числе на незапланированное.
Развивать умение владеть своим телом.
Совершенствовать двигательные способности детей, гибкость и выносливость.
Развивать умение напрягать и расслаблять различные группы мышц, вплоть до полной релаксации
Развивать умение равномерно размещаться по сценической площадке, двигаться, не сталкиваясь друг с другом, в разных темпах.
Развивать ритмические способности и координацию движе¬ний.
Развивать способность создавать образы живых существ к предметов через пластические возможности своего тела.
Развивать способности создавать образы с помощью жеста н мимики.
Развивать воображение, музыкальность, выразительность, способность к пластической импровизации в соответствии с ха рактером и настроением музыкальных произведений.
. Развивать речевой аппарат посредством артикуляционной гимнастики.
Развивать правильное речевое дыхание, тренировать три вида выдыхания.
Тренировать опору дыхания и свободу звучания с мягкое атакой.
Улучшать дикцию, тренировать точное и четкое произношение гласных и согласных звуков.
Расширять диапазон и силу звучания голоса.
Учить пользоваться интонациями, выражающими разнооб¬разные эмоциональные состояния (грустно, радостно, сердито! удивленно, таинственно, восхищенно, жалобно, тревожно, пре зрительно, осуждающе и т.п.).
Учить находить ключевые слова в отдельных фразах и предложениях и выделять их голосом.
Формировать четкую, грамотную речь.
Пополнять словарный запас, образный строй речи.
Строить диалог между героями разных сказок.
Подбирать рифмы к заданным словам.
Развивать способность представлять себя другим существо» или предметом и сочинять монолог от его имени.
Развивать умение рассказывать сказку от имени разны? героев.
Развивать умение сочинять коллективную сказку по очереди, добавляя свое предложение.
Знакомить детей с терминологией театрального искусства.
Познакомить с театральными профессиями: гример, костюмер, осветитель, звукорежиссер.
Разъяснить особенности театрального искусства и его отли¬чие от других видов искусств.
Ознакомить с устройством театра снаружи и изнутри. Воспитывать зрительскую культуру.
ПРЕДПОЛАГАЕМЫЕ УМЕНИЯ И НАВЫКИ
Уметь произвольно напрягать и расслаблять отдельные груп¬пы мышц.
Ориентироваться в пространстве, равномерно размещаясь по площадке.
Уметь двигаться в заданном ритме, по сигналу педагога, со¬единяясь в пары, тройки, четверки.
Уметь коллективно и индивидуально передавать заданный ритм по кругу или цепочке.
Уметь создавать пластические импровизации под музыку разного характера.
Уметь запоминать заданные режиссером мизансцены.
Находить оправдание заданной позе.
На сцене выполнять свободно и естественно простейшие физические действия.
Уметь сочинить индивидуальный или групповой этюд на за¬ушную тему.
Владеть комплексом артикуляционной гимнастики.
Уметь менять по заданию педагога высоту и силу звучания iидоса.
Уметь произносить скороговорки и стихотворный текст в снижении и разных позах.
Уметь произносить на одном дыхании длинную фразу или ' шхотворное четверостишие.
Знать и четко произносить в разных темпах 8—10 скорого-мррок.
Уметь произносить одну и ту же фразу или скороговорку с равными интонациями.
Уметь прочитать наизусть стихотворный текст, правильно роизнося слова и расставляя логические ударения.
Уметь строить диалог с партнером на заданную тему.
Уметь составлять предложение из 3—4 заданных слов.
Уметь подобрать рифму к заданному слову.
Уметь сочинить рассказ от имени героя.
Уметь составлять диалог между сказочными героями.
Знать наизусть 7—10 стихотворений русских и зарубежных авторов.

----------

SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021), окси 777 (23.06.2018)

----------


## a_k_gib

*Продолжение программы "Арт-фантазия"*

ПРИМЕРНЫЙ УЧЕБНЫЙ ПЛАН
СТАРШАЯ ГРУППА
1 квартал
1. Театральная игра- Развивать зрительное и слуховое вниммание, память, наблюдательность. Учиться снимать зажатость и скованность, а также согласовывать свои действия с другими детьми
Развивать умение произвольно реагировать на команду.
Игры: Эстафета Знакомство Кто во что одет? Веселые обезьянки Вышивание Внимательные матрешки.
2. Ритмопластика - Развивать умение пользоваться жестами
Развивать двигательные способности детей, ловкость, подвижность Упражняться в по¬переменном напряжении и расслаблении основных групп мышц
Развивать умение равномерно двигаться по площадке, не сталкиваясь друг с другом
Уметь произвольно реагировать на му¬зыкальный сигнал. Развивать умение передавать в сво¬бодных импровиза¬циях характер и настроение музыки.
Игры и упражнения: Самолеты и бабочки Первая потеря Осенние листья Бабочки
Считалочка, Муравьи, Огонь и лед, Мокрые котята, Штанга, Кактус и ива, Конкурс лентяев, Пальма.
Репертуар: В.Золотарев. «Полетаем на самолете» А.Грибоедов. Вальс ля минор Р.Шуман. «Первая потеря»
М.Глинка. Вальс-фантазия, С.Майкапар. «Мотылек»
3. Культура и техника речи - Развивать речевое дыхание и правиль¬ную артикуляцию Развивать дикцию Учить строить диа¬лог, подбирать слова по общим признакам и определения к словам.
Игры и упражнения: Мыльные пузыри Веселый пятачок Колокольчик Удивленный бегемот Фыркающая лошадка
Содержание занятия: Вопрос —ответ Волшебная кор¬зинка, Вкусные слова Ручной мяч. 
Репертуар: Скороговорки: Шесть мышат в камышах шуршат, Сшила Саша Сашке шапку,
От топота копыт пыль по полю летит, Наш Полкан... Стихи: «Надвигается гроза». А.Тараскин; «Еж». В.Фетисов; «Два кота сидят на крыше». И.Демьянов; «Разговор». С.Маршак; «В гостях у королевы»: из англ. ф-ра (пер. С.Маршака); «Сапожник», (польский ф-р (пер. Б.Заходера); «Паровоз». Считалка Е.Благининой.
4. Основы театральной культуры - Развивать интерес к сценическому искусству
Знакомить детей с видами театрального искусства: драматическим, музыкальным (опера, балет, оперетта) и кукольным театром.
Экскурсия в театральный музей Рассматривание иллюстраций и фотографий различных театров. Просмотр видеозаписей. Посещение кукольного театра и др. детских театров
Театральный словарь:
театр, опера, балет, оперетта, драма, спектакль, аплодисменты.
2 квартал
1. Театральная игра- Развивать находчивость, воображение, фантазию
Воспитывать доброжелательность и коммуникативность в отношениях со сверстниками Развивать быстроту реакции и координацию движений Готовить детей к действиям с воображаемыми предметами.
Игры:Дружные звери Цапля,Передай позу, Телепаты
Летает — не летает, Где мы Побывали? Что мы делали, не скажем.
2. Ритмопластика- Развивать чувство ритма и координацию движений, пластическую выразительность и музыкальность. Учить создавать образы живых существ с помощью выразительных пластических движений. Развивать умение искренне верить в любую воображаемую ситуацию.
Игры и упражнения: Медведи в клетке Ежик Подарок
В царстве золотой рыбки, Снежинки. Не ошибись. Поймай хлопок. Шея есть, шеи нет. Закрыть книжку, раскрыть. Осьминог. Пантеры. Зернышко Цыплята. В «Детском мире». Веселая зарядка.
Репертуар: К.Черни, ор. 821, этюд № 152 Э.Вальдтейфель. «Ежик»
П.Чайковский. «Новая кукла» К.Сен-Санс. «Аквриум» («Карнавал животных») В.Ребиков. Вальс из оперы «Елка».
3. Культура и  техника речи - Тренировать четкое произношение согласных в конце слова.
Упражнять артикуляционный аппарат Уметь составлять предложения с заданными словами по карточкам Учить пользоваться интонациями, про¬износя фразы грустно, радостно, удивленно, сердито Учить строить диалоги, самостоятельно выбрав партнера.
Содержание занятия: Забавные стихи Веселый пятачок Жало змеи Часики
Сочини предложение Фраза по кругу.
Репертуар: Скороговорки: Мышки сушки... Лежебока рыжий кот... На дворе трава... Король-орел... Бобр добр... Стихи:
«Вежливый слон», «Комар и слон». В.Лунин; Почему не спят котята?», «Ежик и дождик». Вл. Степанов; «Три собаки», «Кошка». В. Еремин; «Приятная встреча». Б.Заходер; «Считалка». Н. Пикулева.
4. Основы  театральной культуры – Активизировать познавательный интерес. Познакомить с главными театральными профессиями: актер, режиссер, художник, композитор.
Содержание занятия: Беседа-диалог с детьми о создателях спектакля. Зачем нужны декорации? Музыка? Что делает режиссер? Что должен знать актер?
Театральный словарь: актер, режиссер, художник, композитор, декорации, костюмы.
3 квартал
1. Театральная игра - Развивать способность искренне верить в любую воображаемую ситуацию, превращать предметы Развивать навыки действия с воображаемыми предметами
Уметь сочинять этю¬ды по сказкам и импровизировать игры-драматизации на темы знакомых сказок.
Содержание занятия: Игры и упражнения: Поварята. Живой телефон. Король Волшебная палочка и мячик (превращения предмета) Этюды по сказкам Задания;' наматывать клубок, вышивать, рисовать, стирать платочек.
Репертуар: Русские народные сказки «Колобок», «Теремок».
2. Ритмопластика - Развивать умение использовать разнообразные жесты. Уметь передавать в свободных музыкально-пластических импровизациях характер и настроение музыкальных произведений.
Содержание занятия: В стране гномов Заколдованный лес В стране цветов Город роботов Как живешь? Бабушка Маланья Жесты: иди сюда — уходи; согласие — несогласие; клич — прислушивание; плач — утешение; молчание — шепот; приветствие — прощание; не знаю.
Репертуар: Э.Грип «Шествие гномов» М.Мусоргский «Картинки с выставки» № 1. «Гном» П.Чайковский. «Времена года». «Подснежник» С.Прокофьев. «Монтекки и Капулетти.
3. Культура и техника речи - Пополнять словарный запас
Развивать образное мышление Подбирать к словам слова-действия и слова, противопо¬ложные по значению Совершенствовать навык четкого произношения.
Содержание занятия: Скороговорки Стихи.
Репертуар: СТИХИ:
«Скрут». Саша Черный; «Чудеса в авоське». Вл. Левин; «Маленькие феи». С.Маршак; «Кораблик», «Очень вкусный пирог». Д.Хармс Считалки: Надувала кошка шар... Н.Пикулева Скороговорки: Жук, над лужею жуж¬жа..., Съел Валерик вареник... Три сороки-тараторки... Три сороки, три трещотки... У Кондрата... Милая Мила...
4. Основы театральной культуры - Познакомить детей с устройством театра, зрительного зала и сцены. Воспитывать культуру поведения в театре и на концерте.
Содержание занятия: Показать фотографии зрительного зала конкретного театра
Провести экскурсию в ближайший театр Построить с детьми из стульев зрительный зал, отметить расположение на сцене занавеса и кулис
Предложить детям сочинить этюды на поведение в зри¬тельном зале и игру «Что можно взять с собой в театр?»
Театральный словарь:
сцена, занавес, кулисы, задник, партер, амфитеатр, балкон, гардероб, фойе, буфет, антракт.

----------

SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021)

----------


## Оксанчик40

*Консультация для родителей
«Игра-драматизация как условие приобщения дошкольников к семейным традициям»*

Семья, по признанию ученых, -одна из величайших ценностей, созданных человечеством за всю ис¬торию своего существования. Ни одна нация, ни одна культурная общность не обошлась без семьи. В ее позитив¬ом развитии, сохранении, упрочении заинтересовано общество, госу¬дарство. В прочной, надежной семье нуждается каждый человек, незави¬симо от возраста.
За последние годы произошел значительный сдвиг ценностных уста¬новок, относящихся к семейной жизни.  Происходит переориентация жен¬щин с семьи как смысложизненной ценности на  профессиональную дея¬тельность и карьерный рост. В боль¬шинстве случаев из-за полной занято¬сти женщины на работе «усеченной» оказывается роль матери. Активно перенимая мужские социальные ро¬ли, женщина почти автоматически пе¬ренимает и мужские особенности по¬ведения: агрессивность, властность, диктат, силовые приемы в решении конфликтов. Нередко и мужчина, гла¬ва семьи, лишен внутренней свобо¬ды, уверенности в себе, ему присущи вялость и пассивность, уход от труд¬ностей выбора, придирчивость, кап¬ризность. Духовное общение родите¬лей с детьми, их совместные занятия для большинства семей становятся непозволительной роскошью.
Несмотря на то что в настоящее время многие семьи утрачивают функцию «психологического единст¬ва» и «духовного убежища», у инди¬вида сохраняется потребность в об¬щении с любящими его людьми, в принятии его «значимыми другими». Семейные ценности остаются непо¬вторимыми, их не могут заменить ни¬какие другие, они вечны и общезна¬чимы. Культура людей немыслима без семьи, детей, любви, супружес¬ких и родственных отношений, связи таких систем, как «муж - жена», «мать - ребенок», «отец - сын», «брат - сестра» и т.д. Именно в семье человек впервые сталкивается со всем многообразием человеческих отношений, которые создают его нравственные устои.
Сегодня возрастает интерес рос¬сийского общества к проблемам семьи и семейного воспитания. 2008 год про¬возглашен Годом семьи, семья призна¬ется главным и основным институтом воспитания детей. В связи с этим воз¬никает необходимость пересмотра со¬держания, форм, средств, технологий взаимодействия образовательных уч¬реждений и семьи, разработки педаго¬гических условий приобщения детей к семейным ценностям.
Целесообразно обозначить базо¬вые ценностные категории русской культуры с целью сохранения и при¬вития их ребенку. На основе исследо¬ваний М.М. Богословского, М.А. Дья¬конова, Н.М. Карамзина, Н.И. Косто¬марова, СМ. Соловьева и др. можно выделить следующие базовые ценно¬стные категории русской патриар¬хальной культуры:
•	культурные механизмы генети¬ческого воспроизводства  (кровное родство, почитание предков и роже¬
ниц, ценностное отношение к матери как одной из главных святынь и к ма¬теринству как единству природного (биологического) и духовно-нравст¬венного начала, забота о младших, целомудрие);
•	духовность, объединяющая по¬требность в социальной справедли¬вости, сострадательность, жертвен¬
ность, любовь, дружественность, гос¬теприимство;
•	пренебрежение материальны¬ми ценностями (простота быта, мало¬численность нужд, щедрость);
•	физическое совершенство, сме¬лость, мужество;
•	трудолюбие;
•	оптимизм;
•	эстетизм и др.
Механизмами, обеспечивающи¬ми приобщение ребенка к семейным ценностям, являются  патриархальные семейные традиции (сбор родствен¬ников во время торжеств, праздни¬ков, застолье, «беседа по душам», подарки, забота о старших и младших членах семьи, уход за могилами предков, поминания, поддержание добрососедских отношений и др.), традиционный этикет, фольклор, тру¬довые традиции, народные игры, русское музыкальное и танцевальное искусство и др. [3].
Игра в народной педагогике яв¬лялась одним из самых эффективных средств приобщения ребенка к се¬мейным ценностям, усвоения муж¬ских и женских ролей в семье. В играх воспроизводились многие жизнен¬ные ситуации, воссоздавались соци¬альные отношения между людьми, характерные для деревенского обще¬ства. С помощью игры усваивались нормы и правила поведения в социу¬ме, мужские и женские умения и на¬выки, оттачивались представления о Добре и зле, мудрости и глупости, трусости и храбрости, честности и справедливости. В процессе игр дети приучались к общению между сверст¬никами своего и противоположного пола, взаимным услугам, взаимному сохранению интересов.
И сегодня игра для ребенка не просто интересное времяпрепровож¬дение, но способ моделирования внешнего, взрослого мира. Через игру ребенок в опосредованной форме включается в жизнь взрослых, осваи¬вает стереотипы мужского и женского поведения.
Большую роль в усвоении ребен¬ком смыслов и мотивов человеческой деятельности, воспроизведении се¬мейных, социальных отношений, формировании ценностных ориента¬ции имеют игры-драматизации. В пе¬дагогической литературе понятие «иг¬ра-драматизация» смыкается с поня¬тием «театрализованная игра». Одни ученые отождествляют эти понятия, другие считают игры-драматизации разновидностью сюжетно-ролевых игр, третьи относят игры-драматиза¬ции к одному из видов театрализо¬ванных игр. Игры-драматизации ос¬нованы на соответствующих действи¬ях исполнителя роли, который ис¬пользует свои средства выразитель¬ности - интонацию, мимику, панто¬миму. Н.Ф. Губанова отмечает, что иг¬ра-драматизация - это игра, которая не требует специальной подготовлен¬ности играющих, так как чаще всего не преследует цели поставить спек¬такль для зрителя [2]. Мотив такой иг¬ры лежит в самом ее процессе, а не в результате. В игре-драматизации ли¬тературный сюжет очерчен в общем плане, в остальном дети могут импро¬визировать, варьировать, изменять, творить. По мнению Л.В. Артемовой, в играх-драматизациях ребенок мо¬жет использовать надетые на руку куклы бибабо или пальчиковый те¬атр, а также элементы костюма. При этом декорации и костюмы нужны не всегда - у ребенка работает воображение, и все необходимое предстает в его фантазии.
Тематика и содержание игр-драматизаций имеют нравственную направленность, которая заключена в каждой сказке, литературном произведении и должна найти место в импровизированных постановках. Большой интерес детей к играм-драматизациям объясняется тем, что их привлекает изображение людей: смелых и искрен¬них, мужественных и отважных, сильных и добрых. Любимые герои становятся образцами для подражания. Ребенок начинает отождествлять себя с полюбившимся образом. Способность к такой идентификации и позволяет через образы театрализованной постановки оказывать влияние на детей. С удовольствием перевоплощаясь в любимый образ, малыш добровольно принимает и присваивает свойственные ему черты. Самостоятельное разыгрывание роли позволяет формировать опыт нравственного поведения, умение поступать в соответствии с нравственными нормами. Таково влияние на дошкольников как положи¬тельных, так и отрицательных образов. Поскольку положительные качества поощряются, а отрицательные осуждаются, дети в большинстве случаев хотят подражать добрым, честным персонажам. А одобрение взрослыми достойных поступков создает у них ощущение удовлетворения, которое служит стимулом к дальнейшему контролю за своим поведением.
Игра-драматизация ставит перед ребенком немало очень важных задач. Дети должны уметь при небольшой помощи со стороны воспитателя организовываться в игровые группы, договариваться о том, что будет разыгрываться, определять и осуществлять основные подготовительные действия (подобрать необходимые атрибуты, оформить место действия, выделить исполнителей ролей и ведущего, произвести несколько раз пробное разыгрывание) [4]. Таким образом, в процессе игр-драматизаций у детей развиваются организаторские умения и навыки,  совершенствуются  формы, виды и средства общения, складываются и осознаются непосредственные взаимоотношения детей друг с другом, приобретаются коммуникативные умения и навыки. В процессе игры и подготовки к ней между детьми складываются отношения сотрудничества, взаимопомощи, разделения и кооперации труда, заботы и внимания друг к другу. Данные характеристики, приоб¬ретаемые в процессе игр-драматиза¬ций (взаимопомощь, внимание, забо¬та, готовность выслушать), являются также и основными составляющими семейных отношений. Все это позволя¬ет рассматривать игры-драматизации как одно из педагогических условий приобщения дошкольников к семей¬ным ценностям.
В инсценировках, где дошколь¬никам предоставляется возможность проигрывания ролей привлекатель¬ных персонажей - добрых, заботли¬вых, миролюбивых, отважных, долж¬ны находить отражение нравствен¬ные семейные отношения. Игры-дра¬матизации воспитывают такие чувст¬ва, как гуманность, сопереживание, доброжелательность, способствуют проявлению сочувствия. Именно та¬кие чувства определяют развитие Нравственной сферы детей дошколь¬ного возраста, которые в условиях инсценирования проявляются наибо¬лее живо и непосредственно.
В качестве сюжетов игр-драмати¬заций нужно выбирать сюжеты худо¬жественных произведений, которые своим содержанием формируют иде¬альные представления о социальных ролях матери/отца, жены/мужа, хо¬зяйки/хозяина дома, которые в буду¬щем предстоит выполнять девочкам и мальчикам. Художественные тексты необходимо отбирать по принципу | смыслового содержания, сам жанр ис¬пользуемой литературы не является принципиальным. Важно, чтобы худо¬жественное произведение заинтересо¬вало детей, вызвало сильные чувства и переживания, имело занимательно-развивающийся сюжет. В нем должно быть несколько «сквозных» героев, наряду с героями эпизодическими, ак¬тивно участвующими в происходящих событиях. Необходимо и наличие диа¬логов. Тематику готовых сценариев можно творчески использовать в играх-драматизациях, чтобы у детей по¬явилась возможность самостоятельно импровизировать на темы, взятые из семейной жизни (смешной случай, важное событие, добрый поступок). Художественные произведения, отоб¬ранные для игр-драматизаций, должны способствовать формированию у детей представлений о крепкой, дружной семье, в которой почтительно, с Уважением относятся к старшим, главной ценностью которой являются дети. Важно формировать у дошкольников собирательный, обобщенный поло¬жительный образ девочки/женщины (доброй, умной, работящей, отзывчи¬вой к чужому горю, заботящейся о близких) и мальчика/мужчины (силь¬ного, смелого, ловкого, находчивого, способного защитить своих близких).
Образцом самоотверженной люб¬ви, милосердия является образ Але¬нушки в сказке С.А. Аксакова «Алень¬кий цветочек». В качестве педагогичес¬кого приема можно использовать дра¬матизацию отдельных фрагментов, ярко раскрывающих нравственные ка¬чества героини и реплики, отражаю¬щие ее отношение к батюшке и Чуди¬щу лесному: «Милый батюшка», «Ах, встань, пробудись, милый друг».
В процессе игр-драматизаций у девочек и мальчиков формируются представления о семейных половых ролях и полоролевом репертуаре. До¬школьники учатся устанавливать общность и отличие действий своих и характерных для их мам и пап, срав¬нивая, анализируя и проигрывая жиз¬ненные ситуации: досуг на природе, приобретение в дом продуктов и ме¬бели, проблемные ситуации в до¬машнем хозяйстве, прогулки семьи, день рождения семьи. Детям можно предложить выполнить различные творческие задания, например:
•	представить и изобразить, как «мама» укладывает спать «ребенка», напевает ему песенку, нежно баюкает и ласкает;
•	изобразить интонацией, движе¬ниями, как «старенькая бабушка» рассказывает «внукам» сказку, печет пи¬роги, идет в магазин за продуктами;
•	пользуясь мимикой, передать эмоции радости, нежное, заботливое отношение любящих «родителей» к своим «детям»;
•	изобразить с помощью мими¬ки, жестов, интонации «гневную же¬ну», вызвав у детей осуждение, нега¬тивное отношение к увиденному;
•	показать, как «папа» дарит «ма¬ме» цветы, говорит ей приятные слова;
•	произнести от лица «мамы» определенную фразу (например: «Поче¬му ты не убрала за собой игрушки?»)возмущенно, удивленно, с грустью, тихо, громко, передавать позой, что в данный момент делает мама;
•	изобразить, как обращается к детям («Здравствуйте, дети!») папа, если он уставший,  в хорошем или
плохом настроении.
Такая работа помогает сделать драматизацию интереснее и содер¬жательнее.
С помощью игры-драматизации дошкольников знакомят с правилами поведения в семье: уважать интересы каждого, не пользоваться личными ве¬щами без разрешения, вместе выпол¬нять домашнюю работу, не мешать за¬ниматься любимым делом, отдыхать, проявлять заботу друг о друге, о малы¬шах и пожилых, просить прощение за причиненные неудобства. Дети усваи¬вают мысль, что в крепкой, дружной семье люди берегут друг друга, посту¬пают так, чтобы все чувствовали себя нужными, любимыми, счастливыми.
Представления о семейных обя¬занностях также возможно формировать посредством игр-драматизаций. Детей знакомят с тем, что папы и мамы, мальчики и девочки выполняют разные обязанности в семье. Той работой, где нужна сила, выносливость, твердость, решительность, чаще занимаются муж¬чины, а той, где требуется терпение, усердие, кропотливость, доброта, за¬бота, - женщины. Мужчины и женщи¬ны дополняют друг друга в работе, вместе они создают уют и тепло в доме. 

Для формирования представле¬ний детей о семейных обязанностях можно использовать следующий сце¬нарий игры-драматизации.
Воспитатель предлагает детям по¬играть в «Семью». Дети выбирают себе из кукол «дочек» и «сыночков» и пока¬зывают, что будут делать в роли «мам» и «пап». Затем берут необходимые ат¬рибуты (коляски, кастрюльки, утюг и др.) и инсценируют стихотворение В. Орлова «У меня полно хлопот».
1-я девочка.
Кукла Маша - это дочка, 
Мама Таня - это я. 
На меня из-под платочка 
Смотрит Машенька моя.
2-я девочка.
У меня полно хлопот: 
Нужно мне сварить компот, 
Нужно Машеньку умыть 
И компотом накормить.
3-я девочка.
Рассказать ей нужно сказки, 
Покатать ее в коляске.
 Искупать, переодеть, 
Молоко не проглядеть!
4-я девочка.
Нужно мне успеть повсюду: 
Постирать, помыть посуду,
Нужно гладить, нужно шить, 
Нужно Машу уложить.
5-я девочка.
До чего ж она упряма --    
Ни за что не хочет спать! 
Трудно быть на свете мамой,
 Если ей не помогать.
Воспитатель говорит детям, что быть настоящей мамой нелегко. Нужно много успевать: и за домом следить, и о детях заботиться. Если мамам не помо¬гать, им придется очень трудно. В хоро¬шей семье и папа, и старшие дети при¬ходят маме на помощь. Воспитатель предлагает «мамам» и «папам» уложить своих «деток». Чтобы детки уснули, им нужно спеть колыбельную песню. При¬ведем примеры колыбельных песен:
Спи-ко, Маша-солнышко,
 Спи-ко, житно зернышко.
 Спи, моя родная, 
Рыбка золотая.
Спи-ко, Машенька-подружка, 
У тебя мягонька подушка. 
А в кроваточке бело, 
Моей ягодке тепло.
Спи, младенец миленький, 
Голубочек сизенький, 
Мой младенец будет спать, 
А я буду напевать.
Воспитатель дает образец колы¬бельной, затем дети по одному поют свои импровизации. Например: 
Баю, баю, баю, Куколку качаю, Машей величаю.
Баю-бай, баю-бай, Поскорее засыпай,
 Баю-бай, баю-бай, Глазки закрывай.
Воспитатель говорит, что детки уснули. Самое время «мамам» и «па¬пам» браться за работу. Нужно убрать постель, вымыть пол, сварить кашу, смастерить табуретку. Всем есть ра¬бота.
Убираем спальню
Мы встряхнем простынку, 
На матрац уложим. (Дети делают имитационные движения.)
Распушим подушки, 
Каждый это может.
Одеяло на кровать 
Мы положим ватное. 
И своей большой семье 
Сделаем приятное.
Мастерим табуретку
Молоток в хозяйстве нужен, 
Он с гвоздями очень дружен. 
Я гвоздочки забиваю, (Дети делают имитационные движения.)
      Всей семье я помогаю.
Достаю свою рулетку 
И, где надо, ставлю метку. 
Не поможет глазомер,
 Нужен точный мне размер
По хозяйству мне пила 
Очень сильно помогла. 
Я дощечки распилил 
Табуретку смастерил.     С. Чертков
Моем полы
Мы воды в ведро нальем 
И замочим тряпку.
 Шваброй пол усердно трем, 
Так, что стало жарко. (Дети делают имитационные движения.)
Пыли нет и грязи нет, 
Очень стало чисто. 
С беспорядком, как всегда, 
Справились мы быстро.
Варим кашу
Я насыпал в миску риса 
И залил его водой. (Дети делают имитационные движения)
Рис поднялся, разварился, 
Дышит - пышет как живой.
Из-под крышки пар клубится. 
Крышка прыгает, звеня. 
Приходите все учиться 
Кашеварить у меня! Г. Люшнин
Воспитатель подводит итог «Хо¬рошо, когда в семье все быстро и дружно справляются с домашними делами. Если с веселым настроением, с добрыми чувствами и любовью ко всей семье выполнять домашние де¬ла, то и работа будет спориться, и уют будет в доме, и останется свободное время для любимого занятия. Во многих семьях принято свободное время проводить вместе: обмениваться но¬востями, обсуждать события, слушать музыку, читать вслух книгу, играть, вместе гулять. В следующий раз мы поговорим о событиях, праздниках и датах, которые принято отмечать в ваших семьях».
Игра-драматизация дает воз¬можность педагогам, а также родите¬лям проявлять свое отношение к творческой работе ребенка, поддер¬живать его в образовании, сотрудни¬чать в обретении ребенком бесцен¬ных и вечно актуальных ценностей: трудолюбия, взаимопомощи, любви к близким, почитания старших и т.д. Постижение семейных ценностей способствует обретению ребенком идентичности - основного фактора социализации, формированию здо¬ровой личности и в конечном итоге укреплению государственности.

----------


## Ymisha

Консультация для родителей *Психология режиссерской игры*

Одной из наиболее острых психологических проблем, с которыми приходится сталкиваться специалистам, работающим в детских садах, является "вымирание" режиссерской игры как выражении способности ребенка к адекватным действиям в воображаемой ситуации, созданной его собственной фантазией и отраженной в его словах и поступках.
Как могло случиться, что ведущая деятельность дошкольного возраста растворяется в учебных занятиях, а место основы основ детского мышления - воображения - начинает занимать подражание эталонам, навязанным другими?
Известно, что одним из критериев любой игры является мнимая ситуация. Однако практика показывает, что если двух-трехлетнему малышу ничего не стоит представить кубик машинкой (начало режиссерской игры), а трех-четырехлетнему - себя паровозом (образно-ролевая игра), то к тому моменту, когда ребенок уже способен понимать различные точки зрения и проговаривать их, развитие детской игры завершается имитирующей действия и слова других сюжетно-ролевой игрой. При этом требующая высокого уровня развития воображения режиссерская игра (по собственному замыслу ребенка) в повседневной жизни детей, посещающих сад, отсутствует, а психическое здоровье детей, которые не смотря ни на какие навязывания, занимаются индивидуальной режиссерской игрой, вызывает озабоченность воспитателей и родителей.
Итак, что же такое режиссерская игра?
Рассмотрим наиболее показательный критерий хорошего развития способности к режиссерской игре - исполнение ролей в детских спектаклях, устраиваемых в садах для родителей. Один ребенок соглашается играть только определенные роли и категорически отказывается от игры в других персонажей спекталя. Например, девочка хочет играть только Принцессу, Снежную Королеву, Дюймовочку, и то лишь потому, что в конце спектакля Дюймовочка выходит в очень красивом платье с прозрачными крылышками, и восхищенно аплодирующие родители завидуют маме девочки, у которой растет будущая актриса.
Но если посмотреть игру этой девочки в разных спектаклях, то становится ясно, что она играет не роль, а саму себя. Сцена для нее - это способ самовыражения, игра - реальная жизнь, а остальные участники - инструменты, используемые для того, чтобы выразить себя как можно полнее. В ходе игры она не взаимодействует с другими персонажами, а, проговаривая заученные слова, стремится только к достижению своей цели - как можно ярче продемонстрировать себя зрителям. Эта девочка может стать известной актрисой, но ей трудно будет стать режиссером. Толпы поклонников будут ходить на нее, а не на "Макбета" или "Ромео и Джульетту".
А мама другой девочки, великолепно сыгравшей Жабу, идет к психологу и, тихонько плача, сокрушается, почему же ее ребенок такой бесталанный, что только на роль Жабы и годится. Но ведь этой девочке и дали роль Жабы именно потому, что она может сыграть все: и Снежную Королеву, и розу в цветочном горшке, и даже сам цветочный горшок, и даже подоконник, на котором этот цветочный горшок стоит. Она умеет творить волшебство, одушевлять неодушевленное, видеть прекрасное в безобразном. В каждой роли она неузнаваемо отличается и от себя самой, и от предыдущих ролей. Она прекрасно взаимодействует с другими персонажами игры, так как хорошо представляет себе их цели и потребности и может сыграть любого из них.
Иначе говоря, этот ребенок благополучно прошел все стадии развития детской игры и находится на самой высокой ступеньке - режиссерской игре. Что же это за стадии?
На третьем-четвертом году жизни, когда у ребенка уже достаточно жизненного опыта и развитие его воображения достигло такого уровня, что он может переносить функции одного предмета на другой (например, машина - кубик), начинается становление режиссерской игры как способности объединять различные предметы-заменители единым сюжетом и руководить созданной воображением ребенка ситуацией, развитие которой подчинено его собственному замыслу.
На первом этапе становления режиссерской игры все действия ребенка с предметами-заменителями основаны на известных ему качествах того реального предмета, с которого "списан портрет", использующийся ребенком в его мироустроительной работе. Ребенок чувствует себя всемогущим творцом своего собственного мира, в котором для него нет ничего невозможного. Чем больше у ребенка под рукой предметов и игрушек, которые можно использовать в соответствии с его собственным замыслом (кубики, катушки, флакончики, камешки и т.п.), тем в более благоприятных условиях будет развиваться его воображение.
Понятно, что прежде чем начинать использовать предметы "не по назначению", ребенку необходимо ознакомиться с их собственными свойствами. Поэтому так важно обеспечить малышу с самого раннего возраста доступ к как можно более широкому кругу различных по своим свойствам игрушек и вещей. Ребенок может перенести функции машинки на кубик, только хорошо представляя себе, что такое кубик, и что такое машинка. Он сможет представить себе тазик моторной лодкой, только хорошо ознакомившись и со свойствами тазика, и со свойствами моторной лодки.
Следующий этап развития игры характеризуется тем, что ребенок начинает примерять на себя "одежды" различных персонажей жизненного театра - "режиссер" в ребенке на время уступает место "актеру". Неодушевленные предметы одушевляются, животные думают и чувствуют, как человек. Так как малыш уже может отделять себя от действий других людей, появляется способность воспринимать играемый персонаж как существо, не зависимое от воли других, имеющее собственные цели и собственное мнение о себе самом и окружающем мире: ребенок-машина никем не управляется, а едет сама по себе, ребенок-птенчик летает там, где ему нравится, ребенок- Маугли живет один в лесу и никого не боится. Наступает период образно- ролевой игры. Многих родителей беспокоит столь бурное развитие фантазии ребенка, хотя именно эта способность и говорит о нормальном психическом развитии малыша.
Позже ребенок начинает понимать, что без взаимодействия с другими его персонажу не обойтись: ребенку-машине нужен бензин, чтобы ездить, ребенку-птенчику - мама и папа, ребенку-Маугли - друзья. Третий этап развития детской игры - сюжетно-ролевая игра, - если он основан на высоком уровне развития первых двух, характеризуется способностью играть в окружающую жизнь, не просто имитируя ее, а выстраивая поступки и слова персонажей в соответствии с требованиями сюжета, создаваемого совместно с остальными "актерами". Режиссером этой игры выступает сама окружающая ребенка жизнь, а качество игры зависит от способности детей идентифицироваться с играемым персонажем, умения договариваться друг с другом, подчиняясь принятым в жизни-игре правилам и совершая реальные поступки.
Дети, не имеющие в младшем дошкольном возрасте возможности попрактиковаться в индивидуальной режиссерской игре, а также в образно-ролевой игре, в старшем дошкольном возрасте с трудом подчиняются воображаемым правилам игры, не понимают целей и потребностей остальных участников, не способны идентифицироваться с играемым персонажем до такой степени, чтобы не просто имитировать действия, срисованные с реального прототипа, а быть им в течение игры, понимая при этом, что все происходит "понарошку". Иначе говоря, у таких детей плохо развито воображение.
Когда один ребенок может исполнять все роли в задуманном уже им самим спектакле, наступает расцвет режиссерской игры. Ребенок прекрасно играет один, выступая от лица самого себя, мамы, папы, стула, телевизора, что, опять же, начинает беспокоить родителей. Определить, нужно ли проконсультировать ребенка у психолога, или это закономерный этап в развитии детской фантазии, не сложно. Если ребенок прекрасно справляется с различными ролями в детских спектаклях, если он легко принимает правила игры, если ему без труда дается общение и взаимодействие с другими детьми в сюжетно-ролевых играх, и при этом он любит побыть наедине с самим собой, чтобы в индивидуальной режиссерской игре осмыслить все, что происходит с ним и вокруг него, попробовать себя в различных ролях, ребенок не только здоров, но и психологически готов к школе.
Дорогие мамы и папы! К сожалению, из наших семей уходит традиция постановки домашних спектаклей. А ведь это питательный источник для развития детской фантазии и способности ребенка к общению и взаимодействию с другими. А для вас - незаменимый помощник в искусстве понимания психологии вашего ребенка.

----------

Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## Ymisha

Статья из ДВ, может пригодится для рекомендаций воспитателям.
*Театрализованные игры*
_Цели, задачи и содержание работы с детьми младшего дошкольного возраста._ 
      Основные направления развития театрализованной игры состоят в постепенном переходе ребенка от наблюдения театрализованной постановки взрослого к самостоятельной игровой деятельности; от индивидуальной игры и "игры рядом" к игре в группе из трех - пяти сверстников, исполняющих роли; от имитации действий фольклорных и литературных персонажей к имитации действий в сочетании с передачей основных эмоций героя и освоению роли как созданию простого "типичного" образа в игре-драматизации. 
_Задачи и содержание работы._ 
      Прежде всего необходимо формировать интерес к театрализованным играм, складывающийся в процессе просмотра небольших кукольных спектаклей, которые показывает воспитатель, взяв за основу содержание знакомых ребенку потешек, стихов и сказок. В дальнейшем важно стимулировать его желание включиться в спектакль, дополняя отдельные фразы в диалогах героев, устойчивые обороты зачина и концовки сказки. Внимание детей фиксируется на том, что в конце куклы кланяются и просят поблагодарить их, похлопать в ладоши. Перчаточные и другие театральные куклы используются на занятиях, в повседневном общении. От их лица взрослый благодарит и хвалит детей, здоровается и прощается. В ход занятий, вечеров развлечений он включает фрагменты драматизации, переодеваясь в специальный костюм, меняя голос и интонацию. 
      Важным аспектом деятельности воспитателя является постепенное расширение игрового опыта за счет освоения разновидностей игры-драматизации. Реализация данной задачи достигается последовательным усложнением игровых заданий и игр-драматизаций, в которые включается ребенок. Ступени работы следующие. 
      • Игра-имитация отдельных действий человека, животных и птиц (дети проснулись-потянулись, воробышки машут крыльями) и имитация основных эмоций человека (выглянуло солнышко - дети обрадовались: улыбнулись, захлопали в ладоши, запрыгали на месте). 
      • Игра-имитация цепочки последовательных действий в сочетании с передачей основных эмоций героя (веселые матрешки захлопали в ладошки и стали танцевать; зайчик увидел лису, испугался и прыгнул за дерево). 
      • Игра-имитация образов хорошо знакомых сказочных персонажей (неуклюжий медведь идет к домику, храбрый петушок шагает по дорожке). 
      • Игра-импровизация под музыку ("Веселый дождик", "Листочки летят по ветру и падают на дорожку", "Хоровод вокруг елки"). 
      • Однотемная бессловесная игра-импровизация с одним персонажем по текстам стихов и прибауток, которые читает воспитатель ("Катя, Катя маленька...", "Заинька, попляши...", В. Берестов "Больная кукла", А. Барто "Снег, снег"). 
      • Игра-импровизация по текстам коротких сказок, рассказов и стихов, которые рассказывает воспитатель (3. Александрова "Елочка"; К. Ушинский "Петушок с семьей", "Васька"; Н. Павлова "На машине", "Земляничка"; Е. Чарушин "Утка с утятами"). 
      • Ролевой диалог героев сказок ("Рукавичка", "Заюшкина избушка", "Три медведя"). 
      • Инсценирование фрагментов сказок о животных ("Теремок", "Кот, петух и лиса").       
      • Однотемная игра-драматизация с несколькими персонажами по народным сказкам ("Колобок", "Репка") и авторским текстам (В. Сутеев "Под грибом", К. Чуковский "Цыпленок").    
      У детей этого возраста отмечается первичное освоение режиссерской театрализованной игры - настольного театра игрушек, настольного плоскостного театра, плоскостного театра на фланелеграфе, пальчикового театра. Процесс освоения включает мини-постановки по текстам народных и авторских стихов, сказок, рассказов ("Этот пальчик - дедушка...", "Тили-бом", К. Ушинский "Петушок с семьей", А. Барто "Игрушки", В. Сутеев "Цыпленок и утенок".) Фигурки пальчикового театра ребенок начинает использовать в совместных с взрослым импровизациях на заданные темы.      
   Обогащение игрового опыта возможно только при условии развития специальных игровых умений. 
      Первая группа умений связана с освоением позиции "зритель" (умение быть доброжелательным зрителем, досмотреть и дослушать до конца, похлопать в ладоши, сказать спасибо "артистам").       
      Вторая группа умений обеспечивает первичное становление позиции "артист", включающей умение использовать некоторые средства выразительности (мимика, жесты, движения, сила и тембр голоса, темп речи) для передачи образа героя, его эмоций и переживаний и правильно держать и "вести" куклу или фигурку героя в режиссерской театрализованной игре.      
      Третья группа умений - это умение взаимодействовать с другими участниками ифы: играть дружно, не ссориться, исполнять привлекательные роли по очереди и тд.       
      Деятельность воспитателя должна быть направлена на стимулирование интереса к творчеству и импровизации, которое является важной частью работы с детьми. Постепенно они включаются в процесс игрового общения с театральными куклами, а затем в совместные с взрослым импровизации типа "Знакомство", "Оказание помощи", "Разговор животного со своим детенышем" и пр. У детей развивается желание участвовать в игровых драматических миниатюрах на свободные темы ("Солнышко и дождик", "В лесу", "Веселые обезьянки", "Котята играют" и т.п.).       
_Цели, задачи и содержание . работы с детьми среднего дошкольного возраста._ 
      Основные направления развития театрализованной игры состоят в постепенном переходе ребенка от игры "для себя" к игре, ориентированной на зрителя; от игры, в которой главное - сам процесс, к игре, где значимы и процесс, и результат, от игры в малой группе сверстников, исполняющих аналогичные ("параллельные") роли, к игре в группе из пяти - семи сверстников, ролевые позиции которых различны (равноправие, подчинение, управление); от создания в игре-драматизации простого "типичного" образа к воплощению целостного образа, в котором сочетаются эмоции, настроения, состояния героя, их смена.       
      Задачи и содержание работы.       
      В данном возрасте происходит углубление интереса к театрализованным играм. Работа воспитателя с детьми 4 - 5 лет должна состоять в поддержании их интереса к театрализованной игре, в его дифференциации, заключающейся в предпочтении определенного вида игры (драматизация или режиссерская), становлении мотивации интереса к игре как средству самовыражения.       
      Расширение театрально-игрового опыта детей осуществляется за счет освоения игры-драматизации. Практически все виды игровых заданий и игр-драматизаций, которые освоил младший дошкольник, полезны и интересны ребенку среднего дошкольного возраста. Усложнение касается текстов, которые отныне отличаются более сложным содержанием, наличием смыслового и эмоционального подтекстов, интересными образами героев, оригинальными языковыми средствами. Помимо названных выше игр, в работе с детьми используются:       
      • многоперсонажные игры-драматизации по текстам двух - трехчастных сказок о животных и волшебных сказок ("Зимовье зверей", "Лиса и волк", "Гуси-лебеди", "Красная Шапочка");       
      • игры-драматизации по текстам рассказов на темы "Дети и их игры", "Ребята и зверята", "Труд взрослых";       
      • постановка спектакля по произведению.       
      Содержательную основу составляют образно-игровые этюды репродуктивного и импровизационного характера (например "Угадай, что я делаю", "Угадай, что со мной только что было", "Покажи, не называя, литературного героя" и т.п.).       
      Расширение игрового опыта детей происходит также за счет освоения театрализованной игры. В возрасте 4 - 5 лет ребенок осваивает разные виды настольного театра: мягкой игрушки, вязаный театр, конусный театр, театр народной игрушки и плоскостных фигур. Новым содержанием становятся действия с куклами на гапите. Доступен детям и театр верховых кукол (без ширмы, а к концу учебного года - и с ширмой), театр ложек и пр. Дети показывают постановки по поэтическим и прозаическим текстам (С. Маршак "Сказка о глупом мышонке"; К. Чуковский "Путаница"), Пальчиковый театр чаще используется в самостоятельной деятельности, когда ребенок импровизирует на основе знакомых стихов и потешек, сопровождая свою речь несложными действиями ("Жили у бабуси"; С. Михалков "Котята"; Л. Зубкова "Мы делили апельсин").      
      Существенно усложняются театрально-игровые умения дошкольников.       
      Первая группа умений обеспечивает дальнейшее развитие позиции "зритель" (быть внимательным и доброжелательным зрителем; проявлять элементы зрительской культуры: не покидать своего места во время спектакля, адекватно реагировать на происходящее "на сцене", отвечать на обращение "артистов", благодарить их с помощью аплодисментов; позитивно оценивать игру сверстников-"артистов").       
      Вторая группа умений связана с совершенствованием позиции "артист". Главным образом это подразумевает умение использовать средства нсвербальной (мимика, жесты, позы, движения) и интонационной выразительности для передачи образа героя, его эмоций, их развития и смены (Машенька заблудилась в лесу - испугалась, увидела избушку - удивилась, придумала, как обмануть медведя, - обрадовалась), для передачи физических особенностей персонажа, некоторых черт его характера (старый дед с трудом, но тянет репку; внучка тянет не очень старательно, хочет убежать и поиграть с подружками; мышка так боится кошки, что тянет изо всех сил). Развивается и умение "управлять" куклой: держать ее незаметно для зрителей, правильно "вести" куклу или фигурку героя в режиссерской театрализованной игре, имитируя ходьбу, бег, прыжки, жесты и движения, символизирующие приветствия и прощание, согласие и несогласие.      
      Третья группа умений обеспечивает первичное освоение позиции "режиссер" в режиссерской театрализованной игре, т.е. умение создавать игровое пространство на плоскости стола, наполнять его игрушками и фигурками по своему усмотрению.      
      Четвертая группа позволяет ребенку овладеть основными умениями "оформителя спектакля", что подразумевает способность определять место для игры, подбирать атрибуты, вариативно использовать материалы и элементы костюмов, включаться в процесс изготовления воспитателем недостающих атрибутов для игры.       
      Пятая группа умений, направленная на позитивное взаимодействие с другими участниками игры, включает умение договариваться, устанавливать ролевые отношения, владеть элементарными способами разрешения конфликтных ситуаций в процессе игры.       
      Воспитатель должен уделять внимание развитию интереса к творчеству и импровизации в процессе придумывания содержания игры и воплощения задуманного образа с помощью разных средств выразительности. Импровизационность становится основой работы на этапе обсуждения способов воплощения образов героев и на этапе анализа результатов театрализованной игры. Детей подводят к идее о том, что одного и того же героя, ситуацию, сюжет можно показать по-разному. Необходимо поощрять желание придумать свои способы реализации задуманного, действовать не на основе копирования взрослого или подражания другому ребенку, а в зависимости от своего понимания содержания текста.

----------


## Ymisha

Цели, задачи и содержание работы с детьми старшего дошкольного возраста. 

      Основные направления развития театрализованной игры состоят в постепенном переходе ребенка от игры по одному литературному или фольклорному тексту к игре-контаминации, подразумевающей свободное построение ребенком сюжета, в котором литературная основа сочетается со свободной ее интерпретацией ребенком или соединяются несколько произведений; от игры, где используются средства выразительности для передачи особенностей персонажа, к игре как средству самовыражения через образ героя; от игры, в которой центром является "артист", к игре, в которой представлен комплекс позиций "артист", "режиссер", "сценарист", "оформитель", "костюмер", но при этом предпочтения каждого ребенка связаны с каким-либо одним из них, в зависимости от индивидуальных способностей и интересов; от театрализованной игры к театрально-игровой деятельности как средству самовыражения личности и самореализации способностей. 

      Задачи и содержание работы. 

      Первая - формирование положительного отношения детей к театрализованным играм. Это подразумевает углубление их интереса к определенному виду театрализованной игры, образу героя, сюжету, наличие интереса к театральной культуре, осознание причин положительного или индифферентного отношения к игре, связанного с наличием или отсутствием интереса и способности к самовыражению в театрализованной деятельности. 

      Новым аспектом совместной деятельности взрослого и детей становится приобщение детей к театральной культуре, т.е. знакомство с назначением театра, историей его возникновения в России, устройством здания театра, деятельностью людей, работающих в театре, яркими представителями данных профессии, видами и жанрами театрального искусства (драматический, музыкальный) кукольный, театр зверей, клоунада и пр.) 

      В старшем дошкольном возрасте происходит углубление театралъно-игрового опыта за счет освоения разных видов игры-драматизации и режиссерской театрализованной игры. Углубление опыта игры-драматизации заключается в том, что дети становятся более активными и самостоятельными в выборе содержания игр, относятся к выбору творчески. Старшему дошкольнику наравне с образно-игровыми этюдами, играми-импровизациями, инсценированием становятся доступны самостоятельные постановки спектаклей, в том числе на основе "коллажа" из нескольких литературных произведений. Например, "Путешествие по сказкам А.С. Пушкина", "Новые приключения героев сказок Ш. Перро" и пр. Опыт режиссерской игры обогащается за счет марионеток, кукол с "живой рукой", тростевых кукол. 

      Усложняются тексты для постановок Их отличают более глубокий нравственный смысл и скрытый подтекст, в том числе юмористический. В театрализованной игре начинают использоваться русские народные сказки-басни о животных ("Лиса и журавль", "Заяц и еж"), произведения Л. Толстого, И. Крылова, Г.Х. Андерсена, М. Зощенко, Н. Носова. 

      Яркой особенностью игр детей после 6 лет становится их частичный переход в речевой план. Это объясняется тенденцией к объединению разных видов сюжетной ифы, в том числе игры-фантазирования. Она становится основой или важной частью театрализованной игры, в которой реальный, литературный и фантазийный планы дополняют друг друга. Для старших дошкольников характерны игры "с продолжением". Они осваивают и новую для себя игру "В театр", предполагающую сочетание ролевой и театрализованной игры, на основе знакомства с театром, деятельностью людей, участвующих в постановке спектакля. 

      У детей развиваются специальные умения, обеспечивающие освоение комплекса игровых позиций. 

      Первая группа умений связана с совершенствованием позиции зрителя как "умного, доброго советчика". 

      Вторая группа предполагает углубление позиции "артист", развитие способности выражать свое отношение к идее спектакля, герою и самовыражаться с помощью комплекса средств невербальной, интонационной и языковой выразительности. 

      Третья группа обеспечивает становление позиции "режиссер-сценарист", что подразумевает способность воплощать свои замыслы не только собственными силами, но и организуя деятельность других детей. 

      Четвертая группа позволяет ребенку овладеть некоторыми умениями оформителя-костюмера, т.е. способностью обозначать место "сцены" и "зрительного зала", отбирать, творчески использовать предметы-заместители и самостоятельно изготовленные атрибуты и элементы костюмов, изготавливать афиши, приглашения и пр. 

      Пятая группа умений предполагает использование позитивных приемов общения со сверстниками в процессе планирования игры, по ее ходу (переход из игрового плана в план реальных отношений) и при анализе результатов театрализованной постановки. 

      Дети более ярко и разнообразно проявляют самостоятельность и субъективную позицию в театрализованной игре. Достигается это, в том числе, средствами стимулирования их интереса к творчеству и импровизации в процессе придумывания содержания игры и воплощения задуманного образа с помощью средств выразительности. На конкретных примерах необходимо помочь ребенку понять, что "лучшая импровизация всегда подготовлена". Подготовка достигается наличием предшествующего опыта, умением интерпретировать содержание текста и осмысливать образы героев, определенным уровнем освоения разных средств реализации своих задумок и т.д. Решение данной задачи требует предоставления детям права выбора средств для импровизации и самовыражения. 

      Реализация названных задач и содержания работы с детьми всех возрастных групп требует учета основных принципов организации театрализованной игры. 

      Важнейшим является принцип специфичности данной деятельности, объединяющей игровой (свободный, непроизвольный) и художественный (подготовленный, осмысленно пережитый) компоненты. 

      Принцип комплексности предполагает взаимосвязь театрализованной игры с разными видами искусства и разными видами художественной деятельности ребенка. 

      Согласно принципу импровизационности театрализованная игра рассматривается как творческая деятельность, что обусловливает особое взаимодействие взрослого и ребенка, детей между собой, основу которого составляют свободная атмосфера, поощрение детской инициативы, отсутствие образца для подражания, наличие своей точки зрения у ребенка, стремление к оригинальности и самовыражению. 

      Все названные выше принципы находят свое выражение в принципе интегративности, в соответствии с которым целенаправленная работа по развитию театрализованно-игровой деятельности включается в целостный педагогический процесс. Это предполагает, в том числе, организацию работы по театрализации с учетом этапов художественной деятельности. 

      Первый этап посвящен углублению художественного восприятия литературного текста (содержание, смысловой и эмоциональный подтекст и образность). Отсюда и цель работы - обогащение познавательного и эмоционального опыта по теме и идее произведения для театрализации. Ее реализация требует проведения занятий по познавательному и речевому развитию детей, а также по изобразительной и музыкальной деятельности в соответствии с содержанием литературного произведения, В совместной деятельности воспитателя и детей вне занятий проводятся ознакомление с текстом, работа по углублению восприятия (беседы, рассматривание книжных иллюстраций, слушание и анализ аудиозаписей, дидактические игры, лексические упражнения, викторины и пр.). Материалы предметно-развивающей среды призваны стимулировать интерес детей к общению с книгой. 

      Второй этап имеет целью развитие умений передавать образы с помощью средств невербальной, интонационной и языковой выразительности. Основным методом ее реализации выступают образно-игровые этюды. Создание образа - задача сложная для дошкольников, поэтому необходима специальная работа. Углублению понимания детьми героев литературного произведения, мотивов их поступков, состояний и настроений способствуют занятия по познавательному и речевому развитию, по изобразительной и музыкальной деятельности, подвижные игры с текстами, лексические упражнения, рассматривание разных видов наглядности и т.д. 

      Предметно-развивающая среда должна обеспечивать самостоятельную игровую и художественную деятельность детей на основе текста. 

      Третий этап связан с творчеством ребенка в речевой, игровой и других видах художественной деятельности в процессе освоения игровых позиций "зритель", "артист", "сценарист-режиссер", "оформитель-костюмер". Даннай цель может реализовываться как на занятиях по изобразительной деятельности (коллективное рисование афиши; изготовление приглашений), так и в совместной деятельности воспитателя и детей. В старшей группе целесообразны углубленная работа по развитию речевого творчества и ознакомление детей с деятельностью занятых в постановке спектакля. Творчество в самостоятельной игровой и речевой деятельности стимулируется предметной средой. 

      Организованная таким образом работа будет способствовать тому, что театрализованная игра станет средством самовыражения и самореализации ребенка в разных видах творчества, самоутверждения в группе сверстников. А жизнь дошкольников в детском саду обогатится за счет интеграции игры и разных видов искусства, которые находят свое воплощение в театрально-игровой деятельности. 

      Журнал "Дошкольное воспитание" № 4, 2005.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
А этот материал я готовила для педсовета. Может и вам пригодится.
*Режиссерская игра*
    Игра — основа психического развития и творчества дошкольников. Каждый из существующих видов игр — сюжетно-ролевая, дидактическая, игра с правилами, режиссерская и т. д. — имеет свою, специфическую роль в развитии детей. Наша программа по развитию режиссерской игры и игры по сюжетам сказок направлена на максимальное использование ее развивающей функции. Специфика режиссерской игры состоит в том, что ребенок одновременно делает как бы двойную работу. Он последовательно исполняет роль каждого персонажа сказки и одновременно с этим находится над всеми ролями, осуществляя еще и другую работу: он, как режиссер, управляет движением сюжета, развертывает сказочное событие.
Разыгрывая сказки, дети примеривают к себе важное личностное качество — инициативность. Они учатся отличать мир представлений, воображения и фантазии от окружающей реальности. 
В режиссерских играх развиваются общие способы познавательной действительности: дети учатся смотреть на окружающий мир не только со своей, но и с другой точки зрения (разыгрываемого персонажа). Одновременно с этим они способны занимать позицию над различными точками зрения, видеть всю ситуацию целиком. На шестом и седьмом году жизни режиссерская игра переходит в театрализованную деятельность, показ кукольных спектаклей.
Общение ребенка с окружающими людьми происходит в различных видах деятельности. Непосредственное проявление эмпатийные способности ребенка получают в игре, как в ведущем виде деятельности. Значит, именно игра является в дошкольном возрасте эффективным средством формирования нравственных качеств ребенка, воспитания гуманного отношения к сверстникам. Наиболее интенсивно этот процесс происходит в творческих играх. Существуют различные виды творческих игр и одним из них является режиссерская игра. 
“Игра – наиболее доступный для детей вид деятельности, способ переработки полученных из окружающего мира впечатлений, знаний. Это подлинная социальная практика ребенка, его реальная жизнь в обществе сверстников”. А. Н. Острогорский 
Фундамент теории игры в отечественной педагогике заложили исследования А. А. Аркина, Е. И. Тихеевой, Р. И. Жуковской, Д. Б. Менджерицкой, А. П. Усовой и др. 
Понимание игры как деятельности, определенной социальными условиями, лежит и в основе многих исследований современных прогрессивных зарубежных ученых: И. Лаунер, Р. Пфютце, Н. Христензен (ГДР), Е. Петровой (Болгария), А. Валлона (Франция) и др. 
О социальном развитии дошкольников в игре говорят нам результаты исследований М. М. Стрекаловской, Ю. Н. Косенко, Н. П. Дубриковой, О. Л. Ведьмедь и многих других. Большой вклад в развитие теории игры внесли С. Л. Новоселова, Р. С. Буре, В. П. Залогина, Н. Я. Михайленко, В. Я. Воронова и др. 
Учитывая огромную роль игры в социальном развитии ребенка. Прежде всего, то, что в ней создаются возможности для полноценного гармоничного всестороннего развития личности ребенка, важно привлечь внимание родителей к различным видам детских игр, помочь им овладеть умением психологически грамотно руководить игрой. 
Режиссерская игра – это вид детских игр, который изучен менее всего. Объясняется это тем, что сведения о ней, ее особенностях появились в педагогической печати совсем недавно. Интерес к ней возник в последнее десятилетие. Скорее всего, это можно объяснить тем, что задача воспитания состояла в формировании коллектива детей, коллективизма. Режиссерская игра индивидуальна и для этих целей не могла быть использована. Видимо этим, можно объяснить невнимание ученых к этому виду игр. 
Конечно, каждого ребенка надо привлекать к коллективным играм, дети должны чувствовать и понимать других людей, но это не означает, что в ДОУ не должно быть игр одиночных. Даже у самого общительного ребенка периодически появляется желание самостоятельно сделать постройку, поиграть с любимой игрушкой. Нередко можно увидеть как долго, сосредоточенно ребенок строит что-либо или разыгрывает сценки с помощью игрушек, выступая в роли режиссера и говоря поочередно за всех действующих лиц. [1]. Это и есть режиссерская игра дошкольника и в ней, как и во всех других видах игр, происходит формирование личности ребенка, его социальной компетентности и воспитание гуманности. 
Был иным социальный заказ общества и только теперь, когда наука повернулась к личностно-ориентированной модели воспитания, ученые обратились к режиссерской игре. Известны лишь немногие ученые, исследователи режиссерской игры – Е. М. Гаспарова, Е. Е. Кравцова, Г. Г. Кравцов и др. Все дело, видимо, в том, что режиссерскую игру трудно увидеть со стороны: 
•	во-первых, она практически всегда индивидуальна; 
•	во-вторых, ребенок очень старается сохранить ее для себя, и вмешательство взрослого часто ведет к тому, что игра прерывается; 
•	в-третьих, играть в нее ребенок предпочитает в укромном месте, куда взрослый не всегда может заглянуть, вмешаться. 
Все это и увело внимание педагогов от режиссерской игры, и долгое время она не только не развивалась, но и не приветствовалась, как любая индивидуальная деятельность. 
“Режиссерская игра имеет важное значение для всего психического развития ребенка дошкольного возраста”. [3]. В режиссерской игре - одновременном выполнении разных ролей - от ребенка требуется умение регулировать поведение, обдумывать действия и слова, сдерживать свои движения. Игровые переживания оставляют глубокий след в сознании ребенка. Многократное повторение действий взрослых, подражание их моральным качествам влияют на образование таких же качеств у ребенка. 
По мнению Е. Е. Кравцовой, режиссерская игра в дошкольном возрасте не только является начальной ступенью развития игры, за ней развиваются образно-ролевая, сюжетно-ролевая и другие виды игр, но и она (режиссерская игра) завершает развитие игры в дошкольном возрасте, собирает важнейшие достижения других разновидностей игр, именно в ней, как в фокусе, проявляются все особенности воображения ребенка. 
Режиссерская игра дошкольника имеет сходство с деятельностью режиссера фильма или спектакля. 
Во-первых, ребенок в этой игре сам, один создает сюжет, сценарий своей игры. Конечно, эти сюжеты очень просты. Они могут состоять из одного-двух предлоржений. Но они принадлежат самому ребенку – его воле, его желанию, его замыслу. 
Второе, что делает ребенок в этой игре, и что роднит его с настоящим режиссером, это то, что он придумывает, чем что будет. Ребенок в этой игре начинает переносить функции с одного предмета на другой. Дети шестого-седьмого года жизни могут использовать в играх предметы - заместители. Развитие фантазии, высокий уровень обобщения, умение действовать в плане представлений, позволяют ребенку наделять игрушку ролью вне зависимости от ее образного решения. Так, в игре старшего дошкольника кубики могут быть и машинками, и человечиками, и кирпичиками и просто кубиками. Большая игрушечная собака может быть медведем, а маленькая - зайчиком; кусок серой ткани – волком и т. д. 
Третье сходство с режиссерской работой заключается в том, что ребенок придумывает и мезансцены, то есть представляет в пространстве кто, где буде находиться, как персонажи будут взаимодействовать с другими предметами и чтот в результате этого произойдет на “сцене”. 
Четвертый момент, это то, что ребенок исполняет в этой игре все роли, если они есть, или просто сопровождает игру “дикторским” текстом. [3]. 
Режиссерская игра, возникающая в старшем дошкольном возрасте, мало похожа на ту свою первую форму, которую мы наблюдали у малышей. Но суть ее остается той же. Она по-прежнему предполагает придумывание сюжета, объединяющего разные предметы, она так же предметно представлена, в ней также ребенок исполняет все роли. Правда сюжеты становятся сложнее, предметная представленность иной раз только служит пусковым механизмом, часто уступая место собственному литературному творчеству детей, а роли иногда трудно выделить, так как ребенок все время сопровождает свои действия речью, а порой и заменяет ею все действия. Режиссерская игра старших дошкольников может проходить и без множества предметов, а как общение ребенка с одной какой-либо игрушкой. Диалог ребенка с игрушкой строится на основе собственного опыта общения с людьми. 
Режиссерская игра в старшаем дошкольном возрасте иногда может быть и коллективной. Правда, участников в ней не много – не более двух – трех. И они вместе представляют собой единое целое. Они вместе придумывают сюжет, предметно его представляют, и исполняют множество ролей. Но для того, чтобы такого рода игры состоялись. Необходимо тонко чувствовать друг друга, уметь понимать друг друга с полуслова, иметь общие интересы и наклонности. Если дети из одной семьи имеют нормальные отношения (что, к сожалению, сейчас встречается доврльно редко), то у них можно наблюдать такую игру. Они вместе придумывают и ставят домашние спектакли и “капустники” (иссл. Е. М. Гаспаровой, Е. Е. Кравцовой). 
Режиссерская игра, как и другие творческие игры, имеют социальную природу и строятся на все расширяющемся представлении ребенка о жизни взрослых. Новой сферой действительности, которая осваивается дошкольником в этой игре, становятся мотивы, смыслы жизни и деятельности взрослых. Поведение ребенка опосредуется образом другого человека. Дошкольник встает на точку зрения разных людей и вступает с другими играющими в отношения, отражающие реальное взаимодействие взрослых. [7]. Одновременно растет умение отображать в игре отношения между людьми, способы поведения в различных ситуациях, представления о которых дети черпают из рассказов взрослых, прочитанных книг, сказок, просмотренных фильмов. Таким образом, перед ребенком открываются не только правила поведения, но и их значения для установления и поддержания положительных взаимоотношений с другими людьми. 
Итак, режиссерская игра – одно из средств воспитания гуманного отношения к сверстнику как части социального становления ребенка-дошкольника – как зеркало отражает опыт общения ребенка в реальной жизни.

----------


## Екатерина Леонидовна

*моя диагностика театрализованной деят-ти:* 
http://narod.ru/disk/16882161000/%D0...D0%B8.doc.html

----------


## Antonida

> Уважаемые коллеги... я новичок, прошу помощи гуру в этом не легком деле. Подскажите где можно найти "Программу кружка по музыкальной театрализации" или может у кого есть наработки? Не оставьте без внимания, большое СПАСИБО!


посмотрите здесь
http://otherreferats.allbest.ru/peda.../00000966.html
http://if3.narod.ru/Performances/1.htm

в чистом виде программу с таким названием не встречала, только использование элементов

----------


## Natasha56

Предлагаю Рабочую учебную программу по театральной деятельности.
Пригодится тем кто ведёт кружок или занимается театром.

          Пояснительная записка.

          Настоящая программа описывает курс подготовки по театральной деятельности детей .:" лет (старшая группа). Данная программа разработана на основе обязательного минимума содержания по театрализованной деятельности в дошкольном образовательном учреждении.
         Программа разработана в соответствии с программой «Детство» под ред. Б.И. Логиновой, Т.Н.Бабаевой и «Музыкальное воспитание дошкольников» OIL Радынова.
         В работе по обновлению содержания используются следующие парциальные программы: «Ладушки» И.А. Новоскольцева , «Практикум по сказкотерапии» Т.Д.Зинкевич-Евстегнеева

          Цель данной программы - развитие сценического творчества детей старшего дошкольного возраста средствами театрализованных игр и, .игр представлений.

          Задачи данной программы: 

	Развивать художественный вкус;
	Сформировать устойчивый интерес к театральному искусству;
	Развивать актерские и коммуникативные навыки;
	Стимулировать развитие психических процессов: внимание, речь, мышление,
            воображение, внимание; 
	Воспитывать   коллективизм,   товарищество,   умение   взаимодействовать   с
            окружающими людьми.

            В программе выделены три направления работы: 

•	Что такое театр,
•	искусство выразительного чтения.
•	Мастерство актера, сценическое действие.

Задачи музыкального руководителя:

•	Познакомить детей с театром, видами театров, основными средствами художественной выразительности;
•	Развивать активное эмоциональное сопереживание к музыкальным и театральным образам, в исполнительской деятельности;
•	Предоставлять возможность детям импровизировать или закреплять способность к интонационной импровизации;
•	Создать условия для совместной театрализованной деятельности детей и взрослых (постановка спектаклей).
          Занятия по театральной деятельности проводятся в форме интегрированного занятия (музыка и театр), 2 раза в неделю (72 занятия в год), длительность занятия 20 - 25 минут.       Занятия строятся на основе использования' театральной педагогики - технологии актерского мастерства. На занятиях используются упражнения, игры с превращениями, игры с пением, мини-этюды, пальчиковая гимнастика, игры мимики и пантомимы и мини-спектакли, а также различные виды театров (кукольный, настольный, перчаточный, театр игрушек, театр платков).
         Вся работа по театральной деятельности проводиться в системе и взаимосвязи со специалистами детского сада и родителями.
           Диагностика проводиться два раза в год: вводный - в сентябре, итоговый - в мае по основным критериям программы «Детство». На основании диагностики строится работа по реализации коммуникативных навыков, творческих и эмоциональных проявлений детей.
         Программа составлена с учетом реализации межпредметных связей по разделам:

1. „«Музыкальное воспитание», где дети учатся слышать в музыке разное эмоциональное          состояние и передавать его движениями, жестами, мимикой; слушают музыку к очередному спектаклю, отмечая разнохарактерное ее содержание, дающее возможность более полно оценить и понять характер героя, его образ.

2. «Изобразительная деятельность», где дети знакомятся с репродукциями картин, иллюстрациями, близкими по содержанию сюжету спектакля, учатся рисовать разными материалами по сюжету спектакля или отдельных его персонажей.

3. «Развитие речи», на котором у детей развивается четкая, ясная дикция, ведется работа над развитием артикуляционного аппарата с использованием скороговорок, чистоговорок, потешек
.
4. «Ознакомление с художественной литературой», где дети знакомятся с литературными   произведениями,   которые   лягут   в   основу   предстоящей постановки спектакля и других форм организации театрализованной деятельности (занятий по театрализованной деятельности, театрализованных игр на других занятиях, праздниках и развлечениях, в повседневной жизни, самостоятельной театральной деятельности детей).

5. «Ознакомление с окружающим», где дети знакомятся с явлениями общественной жизни, предметами ближайшего окружения, природными явлениями, что послужит материалом, входящим в содержание театрализованных игр и упражнений.

6. «Ритмика», где дети учатся через танцевальные движения передавать образ какого-либо героя, его характер, настроение.

Требования к уровню подготовки воспитанников старшей группы: 

Ребенок старшей группы  должен уметь:
разыгрывать сценки по сказкам, стихотворениям, песням,-с использованием кукол, элементов одежды, декораций;
* чувствовать и понимать эмоциональное состояние героев, вступать в ролевое взаимодействие с другими персонажами;
выступать перед сверстниками, детьми младших групп, родителями, иной аудиторией. должен знать:
* некоторые виды театров (кукольный, теневой, настольный, перчаточный, театр игрушек, театр платков);
*  некоторые приемы и манипуляции, применяемые в знакомых видах театров;
 Должен иметь представление:
* о театре, театральной культуре;
* об истории театра;
* об устройстве театра (зрительный зал, фойе, гардероб);
* о театральных профессиях (актер, гример, костюмер, режиссер, звукорежиссер, декоратор, осветитель, суфлер)
 должен знать:
* театры родного города, местоположение, их особенности, устройство;
* традиции и обычаи коренного народа.

Далее список оборудования и учебно-методические материалы. Список литературы.

•  Предоставлять возможность детям импровизировать или закреплять способность к интонационной импровизации.

          Занятия по театральной деятельности проводятся в форме интегрированного занятия (музыка и театр), 2 раза в неделю (72 занятия в год), длительность занятия 20 25 минут. Занятия строятся на основе использования театральной педагогики - технологии актерского мастерства. На занятиях используются упражнения, игры с превращениями, игры с пением, мини-этюды, пальчиковая гимнастика, игры мимики и пантомимы и мини-спектакли, а также различные виды театров (кукольный, настольный, перчаточный, театр игрушек, театр платков).

          Вся работа по театральной деятельности проводиться в системе и взаимосвязи со специалистами детского сада и родителями

          Диагностика проводиться два раза в год: вводный - в сентябре, итоговый - в мае по основным критериям программы «Детство». На основании диагностики строится работа по реализации коммуникативных навыков, творческих и эмоциональных проявлений детей.

----------

lipa29 (03.12.2017), tvelen (14.10.2016)

----------


## Крестьянка

*olga1411*,
Я делала консультацию для воспитателей на тему:" Психотерапевтические истории для детей". Нашла интересный материал.По книге Д. Бретт."Жила-была девочка, похожая на тебя...".
Что говорить ребенку, который боится темноты? Или маленькому честолюбцу, который отказывается делать то, что у него сразу не получается хорошо? Или тому, кого дразнят в школе? Или пережившему развод родителей? ... В книге  австралийского детского психолога Д.Бретт читатель найдет целую россыпь примеров, рецептов и рекомендаций для этих и многих других проблемных ситуаций.

Родители могут без конца твердить ребенку, что комнату надо содержать в чистоте и что держать палец во рту — некрасиво, однако нотации не способны что-либо изменить. Но если те же мысли упаковать в "подарочную обертку” в виде рассказа, они становятся действенными. Когда дети "распаковывают подарок” и обнаруживают скрытый смысл увлекательной истории, в них открывается способность к переменам.

Конечно, много в этом процессе зависит и от родителя-рассказчика. Например, поучающие притчи или тяжеловесные наставления моралиста не дают почвы для открытий и могут лишь вызвать сопротивление ребенка.



Нам, взрослым, следует помнить, что если мы хотим научить ребенка чему-либо или передать ему какю-то важную мысль, нужно делать так, чтобы это было узнаваемо, удобоваримо и понятно. Если мы хотим объяснить что-то сложное французу, то, разумеется, преуспеем в этом больше, если будем говорить на французском языке.  Общаясь с детьми, старайтесь говорить с ними на языке, который им понятен и на который они лучше отзываются — на языке детской фантазии и воображения.

Рассказы, в особенности сказки, всегда были самым эффективным  средством общения с детьми. Сказки передавались и передаются из поколения в поколение на протяжении веков и находят отражение в культурах разных народов. В своей книге, посвященной сказкам, Бруно Беттельхейм подчеркивает их исключительно важную роль, так как они помогают детям преодолеть тревоги и конфликты, с которыми им приходится сталкиваться.

В сказках поднимаются важные для детского мировосприятия проблемы. В "Золушке”, например, говорится о соперничестве между сестрами. В сказке о Гензеле и Гретель основная  тема — боязнь быть покинутым. "Мальчик с пальчик” рассказывает о беззащитности маленького героя, который оказался в мире, где все подавляет своими размерами, масштабами и мощью. В сказках противопоставляются добро и зло, альтруизм и жадность, смелость и трусость, милосердие и жестокость, упорство и малодушие. Они говорят ребенку, что мир — очень сложная штука, что в нем есть немало несправедливостей, что страх, сожаление и отчаяние — в такой же степени часть нашего бытия, как радость, оптимизм и уверенность. Но, самое главное, — они говорят ребенку, что если человек не сдается даже когда положение кажется безвыходным, если он не изменит своим нравственным принципам, хотя искушение и манит его на каждом шагу, он в конце концов обязательно победит.

Слушая эти рассказы и сказки, дети невольно находят в них отголоски своей собственной жизни. Они стремятся воспользоваться примером положительного героя в борьбе со своими страхами и проблемами. Кроме того, рассказы и сказки вселяют в ребенка надежду, что чрезвычайно важно. Ребенок, лишенный надежды или утративший ее, отказывается от борьбы и никогда не добьется успеха.



"Истории про Энни” подобны персонализированным, "очеловеченным” сказкам. В них действует герой или героиня, которые наделены характерными чертами вашего ребенка, и которые сталкиваются с теми же проблемами, что и ваш ребенок. В "историях про Энни” герой или героиня находит пути и способы понимания и разрешения своих трудностей и конфликтов. Помимо действующих лиц, взятых из жизни, рассказы могут включать персонажи из мира фантазии и волшебства. Главными героями могут быть зайчики, белочки или маленькие бегемотики. Главное состоит в том, чтобы ситуация главного героя напоминало ситуацию вашего ребенка.

"Истории про Энни” —  не волшебная палочка, по мановению которой исчезают все беды и вся боль реально существующего мира, но они позволяют детям узнать о себе и своих проблемах то, что их утешает, что придает им силы, и от чего они начинают чувствовать поддержку и понимание.

Эффективность "историй про Энни” объясняется многими причинами.

Во-первых, "истории про Энни” позволяют ребенку воспринимать свои трудности и бороться с ними действенным способом. Ведь многие дети чувствуют себя виноватыми в беспокоящих их страхах или испытывают смущение в связи с ними. Им трудно говорить о них открыто. Часто, когда вы заводите прямой разговор с детьми на эту тему, они сразу замыкаются и уходят от  разговора. Слушать историю — совсем другое дело. В этом случае детям не читают наставлений, их не обвиняют и не принуждают говорить о своих затруднениях и проблемах — они просто слушают рассказ о девочке, такой же, как они. Им ничто не мешает слушать, узнавать что-то новое, что-то сопоставлять, сравнивать без всяких неприятных психологических последствий. Это значит, что они могут поразмышлять над услышанным в психологически комфортной обстановке. Изменив контекст, вы создаете зону безопасности.

Здесь уместно напомнить одну шутку, иллюстрирующую важность контекста. Человек пришел в суд, требуя возмещения ущерба в результате автомобильной катастрофы. Следователь устроил ему перекрестный допрос.

"Так, мистер Браун, — говорит он, — расскажите пожалуйста, суду, что случилось утром 12 февраля”.

Мистер Браун отвечает: "Я ехал на машине по проселочной дороге и вдруг увидел, что какая-то лошадь понесла и поскакала галопом прямо перед моей машиной. Я резко крутанул руль в сторону, но объехать лошадь не удалось. От столкновения с лошадью машину отбросило в поле, где она столкнулась с коровой. Меня выбросило из машины, и я сразу потерял сознание”.

"Так, — говорит следователь. — Но вы, наверно, не будете отрицать, что когда вы пришли в себя, на место происшествия прибыл местный ветеринар. Он склонился над вами и спросил, как вы себя чувствуете, на что вы ответили: "Я никогда в жизни не чувствовал себя лучше, чем теперь!”

"Это — сущая правда”, — отвечает мистер Браун.

"В таком случае, — возмутился следователь, — как у вас хватает наглости придти в суд и потребовать возмещения ущерба за физические увечья в результате несчастного случая?”

"Позвольте объяснить, — отвечает мистер Браун. — Когда я пришел в себя, то обнаружил, что лежу в поле и испытываю адскую боль. Я видел, что приехал ветеринар. Он подошел к раненой лошади, которая лежала посреди дороги, взял ружье и пристрелил ее. Затем он подошел к лежащей на траве корове, посмотрел на нее, взял ружье и пристрелил. После этого он подошел ко мне и спросил меня, как я себя чувствую. Я ответил, что никогда в жизни не чувствовал себя лучше”.



Вернемся к нашему разговору. "Истории про Энни” дают ребенку возможность подумать, поразмыслить и задать вопросы на чреватые конфликтом "взрывоопасные” темы, без боязни вмешательства во внутренний мир. Мы, взрослые, часто делаем то же самое. Большинству знакома практика получения совета по смущающему нас вопросу с использованием знакомого приема: "У моего друга Джона — проблема...”

Очень интересно понаблюдать, как дети пользуются этой зоной безопасности.

С одной стороны, ребенок отождествляет себя с "Энни”, но когда повествование доходит до "больного места”, он становится на позицию слушателя, и тогда "Энни” — это просто девочка из рассказа. Таким образом, он получает возможность понаблюдать со стороны за своим двойником, не давая смущению взять власть над разумом.

Форма рассказа имеет еще одно преимущество: для ребенка рассказ гораздо интереснее, чем нравоучительная лекция. Во всем мире дети выключают радиоприемники и телевизоры, если там читают нотации, и  включают их, когда наступает время сказки.

Рассказы позволяют ребенку почувствовать, что он не одинок в своих страхах и переживаниях, что другие дети испытывают то же самое. Это оказывает успокаивающее воздействие. Ребенок избавляется от комплекса неполноценности, он уже не считает себя уродцем, тупицей, врединой или трусом, и т.д. Такое успокоение укрепляет в нем уверенность в себе и помогает бороться с трудностями.

У истории есть еще одна положительная сторона: для того, чтобы сочинить интересную для ребенка историю, рассказчик должен проникнуть в детский внутренний мир. Необходимо увидеть окружающее глазами ребенка, что мы делаем нечасто. Мы так привыкли к своей взрослой перспективе, что забываем о том, что существует и другой взгляд на вещи. Мы забываем, что для ребенка чудовища в шкафу так же реальны, как вы или я. Мы забываем, что в волшебство дети верят так же искренне и безоговорочно, как в электричество или магнетизм. Мы забываем, что то, что кажется нам обычным, тривиальным, может восприниматься ребенком как  катастрофа. Мы забываем, что наша интерпретация событий может коренным образом отличаться от интерпретации ребенка. Это относится и к языку. Например, вместо того, чтобы сказать "бабушка умерла”, взрослые обычно говорят "мы потеряли нашу бабушку”. Дети, не знакомые с этим эвфемизмом, поймут эти слова буквально — бабушка где-то заблудилась. Они могут недоумевать почему в этой беде никто даже пальцем не шевельнет, чтобы ее поискать, и  надеются, что в один прекрасный день она все-таки найдет дорогу домой.

Поскольку мы не желаем утруждать себя и посмотреть на мир глазами детей, то часто ограничиваемся попыткой разубедить их и отвергаем их представления. Ребенку, который боится чудовищ в темноте, мы говорим: "Не говори глупостей; нет никаких чудовищ”. От этого ребенок начинает чувствовать себя непонятым, его воля парализована. И страх только усиливается. Такое отношение взрослых вбивает клин между родителями и ребенком, поскольку ребенку кажется, что родители не понимают его. Это усложняет их дальнейшее общение. Потеряв надежду быть понятым, ребенок замыкается.

Когда же взрослый рассказывает одну из "историй про Энни” — историю, близкую к восприятию ребенка и отражающую его реальную жизнь, ребенок приобретает опыт противоположного свойства. Появившееся взаимопонимание улучшает отношения между родителями и ребенком. Вспомните, когда в последний раз вы беседовали с человеком, который, как вам казалось, был действительно настроен на вашу волну, понимал ваши чувства. Вспомните, как приятно это было и как вам потом этого не доставало.

"Истории про Энни” способствуют общению и располагают к нему совершенно особым образом. Часто дети избегают говорить о своих проблемах потому, что стыдятся  этого, боятся нежелательной реакции на них взрослых или потому, что у них не хватает слов и понятий для описания своих чувств и эмоций. Услышать их часто запутанные и сумбурные чувства, выраженные словами в рассказе, может оказаться весьма полезным.

Это дает вам возможность вступить в диалог со своим ребенком. Ведь разговор с ребенком о его тревогах и проблемах иногда напоминает допрос в лагере военнопленных: имя, воинское звание и регистрационный номер — это все, что вам удается узнать. Но тот же самый ребенок может стать на удивление открытым, когда он расскажет о том, что беспокоит и тревожит Энни. Так что, если вы не знаете, что именно беспокоит вашего ребенка, вы можете спросить, что, по его мнению, беспокоит Энни. И в этом случае опять то же чувство безопасности позволяет ему быть столь открытым. Если я не уверена, что именно является причиной беспокойства моей дочери, я просто спрошу ее, какую "историю про Энни” (вернее, о чем) она хотела бы от меня услышать. Если она скажет что-то вроде: "Расскажите мне, как Энни ходила к доктору”, — я буду знать, в чем суть проблемы.



"Истории про Энни” хороши также тем, что они воссоздают теплую, добрую и интимную атмосферу сказки, рассказанной "на сон грядущий”, что, само по себе, действует успокоительно как для родителя, так и для ребенка. В современном мире электроники, телевидения, видеоигр и повседневной суматохи, уютный комфорт мира сказки и героев детских рассказов — настоящий оазис в пустыне.

Занятия рисованием, живописью и лепкой из глины можно сочетать с рассказыванием "историй  про Энни”, когда дети при этом лепят или рисуют отдельные эпизоды из рассказов или их действующих лиц. Занятия искусством — прекрасная возможность для детей выразить или воспроизвести то, что их беспокоит. Дети, например, часто рисуют "чудовище”, которое их пугает и беспокоит, а затем с явным ликованием рвут его в клочья. Таким образом они символически расправляются с чудовищем и демонстрируют свою победу над ним.

Целительное воздействие рассказов на детей признается медиками различных школ и убеждений. Их применение рекомендуется специалистами по психоанализу и терапии поведения.

Психоаналитики отмечают благотворность процесса отождествления,  идентификации слушателя с удачливым героем в рассказе. Они признают катарсический эффект "безопасного” признания ребенком подавляемых чувств и эмоций, наблюдая их в вымышленном, воображаемом "альтер эго”.

Медики, занимающиеся проблемами поведения, безусловно оценят  рассказы как эффективный способ применения методики социального моделирования. Рассказы могут также предложить вам увлекательные методы обучения поведенческим моделям, таким, например, как  десенситизация. Педагоги использовали рассказы в школьных ситуациях. Так же, как и в случае с отдельным ребенком, они позволяли классу обсуждать трудные и щекотливые темы "безопасным” путем.



Скачать книгу Д. Бретт можно здесь
http://www.koob.ru/brett_doris/thera...ing_techniques

----------


## Анна-Maria

Здравствуйте, уважаемые театролюбы! Я предлагаю вам книгу Н.А. Уликовой "Словом душа растёт" (практический материал, полезный воспитателю, логопеду, музыкальному руководителю, гувернёру и просвещённому родителю) Она (книга ) разделена на части. У меня есть, но не все части. Буду ставить по мере сканирования. Книга 1994 года, не новая, но может быть полезная. 

http://narod.ru/disk/20534675000/%D0...C%201.rar.html   это 1 часть

----------

Azara (29.05.2021), camilla (11.09.2019), galinka3005 (11.09.2019), Ирина Ивановна (03.06.2020), окси 777 (23.06.2018), Светлана Перегудова (05.09.2019)

----------


## Анна-Maria

Продолжение книги]Уликовой "Словом душа растёт"[/(театрализованные игры для детей 5-6 лет).

http://narod.ru/disk/21919927000/2010_06_16.rar.html

----------

Anytka-80 (25.02.2019), Azara (29.05.2021), Ирина Ивановна (03.06.2020), окси 777 (23.06.2018)

----------


## Анна-Maria

Книга "Организация театрализованной деятельности.Младшая группа" 
Автор- составитель Улашенко Н.Б.

http://narod.ru/disk/21911100000/2010_06_16.rar.html

----------

Anytka-80 (25.02.2019), Azara (29.05.2021), Ирина Ивановна (03.06.2020), Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## Анна-Maria

Книга "Организация театрализованной деятельности. Средняя группа"
Автор- составитель Улашенко Н.Б.

http://narod.ru/disk/21928182000/%D0...D1%80.rar.html  :Aga:

----------

Anytka-80 (25.02.2019), Azara (29.05.2021), SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021), Алусик (18.09.2020), Ирина Ивановна (03.06.2020), Ольха (07.10.2021), Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## Анна-Maria

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Книга "Организация театрализованной деятельности. Старшая  группа"
Автор- составитель Улашенко Н.Б.

http://narod.ru/disk/22106398000/%D0...D0%B0.rar.html  :Aga:

----------

Anytka-80 (25.02.2019), Azara (29.05.2021), m-diana-2007 (09.04.2021), SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021), Алусик (18.09.2020), Ирина Ивановна (03.06.2020), окси 777 (23.06.2018), Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## Анна-Maria

Книга "Организация театрализованной деятельности. Подготовительная группа"
Автор- составитель Улашенко Н.Б.

http://narod.ru/disk/22293770000/%D0...D1%80.rar.html  :Aga:

----------

Azara (29.05.2021), SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021), t2411 (19.09.2020), Ирина Ивановна (03.06.2020), окси 777 (23.06.2018), Ольгушка (14.03.2021), Орхидея ))) (28.01.2020), Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## Анна-Maria

Театральная педагогика в детском саду

http://narod.ru/disk/22296672000/%D0...D1%81.rar.html  :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1426789m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1429861m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Azara (29.05.2021), m-diana-2007 (09.04.2021), SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021), t2411 (19.09.2020), Ирина Ивановна (03.06.2020), Марина Аникина (05.02.2021), Ольгушка (14.03.2021), Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Этот план работы нашла в интернете, за что автору большое спасибо! 

РАБОЧАЯ ПРОГРАММА ПО РАЗДЕЛУ «ТЕАТРАЛИЗОВАННАЯ ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ»
КРУЖОК «СКАЗКА»

 СРЕДНЯЯ ГРУППА

Пояснительная записка

Современная педагогика из дидактической постепенно становится развивающей. Что подразумевается под этим? Прежде всего то, что не только психологи, но и педагоги-практики начинают осознавать и видеть результаты своей воспитательной и образовательной деятельности в развитии личности каждого ребенка, его творческого потенциала, способностей, интересов. 
    В этом плане невозможно переоценить роль родного языка, который помогает детям осознанно воспринимать окружающей мир и является средством общения. 
    Для развития выразительной стороны речи, необходимо создание таких условий, в которых каждый ребенок мог проявить свои эмоции, чувства, желания и взгляды, причем не только в обычном разговоре, но и публично. 
    Привычку к  выразительной публичной речи можно воспитать в человеке только путем привлечения его с малолетства к выступлениями перед аудиторией. В этом огромную помощь могут оказать театрализованные занятия. Они всегда радуют детей, пользуются у них неизменной любовью.
    Театрализованная деятельность позволяет формировать опыт социальных навыков поведения благодаря тому, что каждое литературное произведение или сказка для детей всегда имеют нравственную направленность (дружба, доброта, честность, смелость и т.д.). Благодаря сказке ребенок познает мир не только умом, но и сердцем. И не только познает, но и выражает свое собственное отношение к добру и злу.
     Театрализованная деятельность позволяет ребенку решать многие проблемные ситуации опосредованно от лица какого-либо персонажа. Это помогает преодолевать робость, неуверенность в себе, застенчивость. Таким образом театрализованные занятия помогают всесторонне развивать ребенка.
      Настоящая программа описывает курс подготовки по театрализованной деятельности детей дошкольного возраста  - средняя группа. Она разработана на основе обязательного минимума содержания по театрализованной деятельности для ДОУ с учетом обновления содержания по различным программам, описанным в литературе, приведенной в конце данного раздела.
       Целью программы – развитие способностей детей средствами театрального искусства.

 Задачи
1. Создать условия для развития творческой активности детей, участвующих в театральной деятельности.
2. Совершенствовать артистические навыки детей в плане переживания и воплощения образа, а также их исполнительские умения.
3. Формировать у детей простейшие образно-выразительные умения, учить имитировать характерные движения сказочных животных.
4. Обучать детей элементам художественно-образных выразительных средств (интонация, мимика, пантомимика).
5. Активизировать словарь детей, совершенствовать звуковую культуру речи, интонационный строй, диалогическую речь.
6. Формировать опыт социальных навыков поведения, создавать условия для развития творческой активности детей.
7. Познакомить детей с различными видами театра (кукольный, музыкальный, детский, театр зверей и др.). 
8. Развить у детей интерес к театрально-игровой деятельности.
    Продолжительность занятия – 20 минут.
Диагностика проводится 2 раза в год – в сентябре, мае.
   Программа составлена с учетом реализации межпредметных связей по разделам.
1. «Музыкальное воспитание» - дети учатся слышать в музыке эмоциональное состояние и передавать его движениями, жестами, мимикой, отмечают разнохарактерное содержание музыки, дающее возможность более полно оценить и понять характер героя, его образ. 
2. «Изобразительная деятельность» - где дети знакомятся с репродукциями картин, близкими по содержанию сказки.
3. «Развитие речи» - на котором у детей развивается четкая, ясная дикция, ведется работа над развитием артикуляционного аппарата с использованием скороговорок, чистоговорок, потешек. 
4. «Ознакомление с художественной литературой» - где дети знакомятся с литературными произведениями, которые лягут в основу предстоящей постановки спектакля.
5. «Ознакомление с окружающим» - где дети знакомятся с явлениями общественной жизни, предметами ближайшего окружения, природными явлениями, что послужит материалом, входящим в содержание театральных игр и упражнений.
6. «Хореография» - где дети учатся через танцевальные движения передавать образ какого-либо героя, его характер, настроения.

Содержание программы 
 1 —основы кукловождения.
 2 — основы кукольного театра.
 3 — основы актерского мастерства.
 4 — основные принципы драматизации.
 5 — самостоятельная театральная деятельность.
 6 — театральная азбука.
 7 — проведение праздников.
 8 — проведение досугов и развлечений

Тематический план

 месяц	№
п/п	Тема занятия	Базовая 
программа	Компонент ДОУ
Сентябрь 	
1
2
3
4	Вводное 

«Изменю себя друзья, догадайтесь кто же я »

«Пойми меня»

«Игры с бабушкой Забавушкой »	Первое посещение кружка

Беседа с детьми. Ряженье в костюмы.  Имитационные этюды.

Отгадывание загадок. Беседа. Игровые упражнения.

Создание игровой мотивации. Игры и упражнения «Диктор», «Изобрази героя».	

Знакомство с русскими народными костюмами 

Игры и упражнения на создание игровой мотивации.
Октябрь 	
1
2
3
4 «Колобок не тот, а другой»

«Колобок – наш колобок, колобок – колючий бок»

«Очень жить на свете туго без подруги и без друга»

«Косой хвастался, смеялся, чуть лисе он не попался»	Отгадывание загадок, с изображением их героев. Показ и рассказывание сказки воспитателем, затем детьми.

Драматизация сказки «Колобок – колючий бок»

Беседа о друзьях. Рассказывание сказки «Лучшие друзья». 

Отгадывание загадок на содержание сказки. Этюды на выразительность передачи образа.	Этюды на выразительность передачи образов (изображение с помощью мимики, жестов).

Игра «Скажи о друге ласковое слово».
Ноябрь 	
1
2
3
4 «Зайца съела бы лиса, если б не его друзья»

Показ сказки детям своей группы «Лучшие друзья»

«Вот как я умею»

«В тесноте да не в обиде »	Рассказывание сказки детьми «Лучшие друзья».
Общий танец. 

Драматизация сказки «Лучшие друзья». 

Игра «Что я умею». Чтение стихотворения Б.Заходера «Вот как я умею».

Отгадывание загадок.. Веселый танец.	

Мимические этюды у зеркала (упражнения на выразительность движений).

Игра-имитация «Догадайтесь, о ком я говорю».
Декабрь 	
1
2
3  «Дайте срок, построим теремок»

«Ох, красивый теремок, очень, очень он высок»

Показ сказки «Теремок» родителям своей группы	Отгадывание загадок по сказке. Имитационные  упражнения под музыку. Веселый танец.

Драматизация сказки «Теремок»	Рассматривать национальный украинский костюм, чем отличие и сходство с русским.

Рассказывание украинкой сказки «Рукавичка
Январь
1
2
3
4	«Игровой урок»

«Лису зайка в дом впустил, много слез, потом пролил»

«Кто зайчишке бы помог?»

Показ сказки «Заюшкина избушка» малышам.	Этюды на выразительность движений. 

Рассказывание русской народной сказки «Заюшкина избушка». Пантомимические этюды.

Рассказывание русской народной сказки «Заюшкина избушка» детьми с помощью воспитателя.
	Этюды на выразительность основных эмоций.

Обогатить словарь: ледяная, лубяная 

Пантомимическая игра «Угадай, кого покажу».

Февраль
1
2
3
4	«Щенок спал около дивана, вдруг услышал рядом «мяу»»

«Только «мяу» где сыскать?»

«Не вы ли «мяу-мяу» говорили?»

«Невоспитанный мышонок один остался, без друзей»	Рассказывание сказки В.Сутеева «Кто сказал «мяу»?». 

Рассказывание сказки В.Сутеева «Кто сказал «мяу»?» детьми с помощью воспитателя. Пантомимическая игра «Угадай, кто сказал?».

Пантомимическая игра «Угадай, кого встретил щенок?»

Чтение стихотворения «Добрые слова». Игра «Назови вежливое слово». Рассказывание сказки «Сказка о невоспитанном мышонке». Проблемная ситуация.	Пантомимические этюды (озорной щенок, гордый петушок, пугливый мышонок, злая собака)

Упражнение в интонировании диалогов.

Март 	
1
2
3
4	«Мышонок глупым оказался, он от мамы отказался»

«Сказка о невоспитанном мышонке»

«Сказка об умном мышонке»

Показ сказки мамам	Беседа по содержанию сказки. Работа над выразительностью исполнения  (выразительности эмоции грусти и радости)

Подготовка к драматизации.

Игра на интонирование вежливых слов. Драматизация сказки детьми.	

Игра на интонировании вежливых слов (здравствуйте, до свидания, спасибо, извините, радостно, приветиво, небрежно, угрюмо, уверенно, вежливо .)

Апрель 	
1
2
3
4
«Упрямые ежата»

«Вот так яблоко»

«Поссорились зверушки, не знают, как им быть, как же это яблоко на всех разделить»

«Михайло Иванович, рассуди, нас, зверушек, помири »	Сюрпризный момент. Рассказывание истории про двух ежат. Беседа. Придумывание окончания истории и показ на ширме.

Рассказывание  сказки В.Сутеева «Яблоко». Имитационные упражнения.

Музыкальная загадка. Рассматривание отличительных особенностей героев сказки В.Сутеева «Яблоко». Разыгрывание этюдов и диалогов из сказки.

Сюрпризный момент. Рассказывание  и разыгрывание сказки В.Сутеева «Яблоко» с помощью кукольного театра..	Хакасская народная сказка «Лисичкин пир» 

Игра на выразительность мимики.

Рассматривание иллюстраций, музыкальных инструментов хакасских, их характерные особености.
Май 	
1
2
3
4	«Каждый хочет спрятаться под маленький гриб»

«Дождик льет, льет, а грибочек все растет»

«Вот так гриб-великан, всем хватило место там»

Показ сказки родителям и детям «под грибом»	Сюрпризный момент -    загадка. Рассказывание сказки В.Сутеева «Под грибом». 

Загадывание загадок. Рассматривание иллюстраций к сказке «Под грибом», беседа по ним. Игра-имитация «Угадай, кто просился под грибок»
Драматизация сказки В.Сутеева «Под грибом». Пляски героев.

Игра-конкурс «Попросись под грибок»

Игра-имитация «Пойми меня».

Требования к уровню подготовки. 
 Должен уметь: заинтересованно заниматься театрально-игро¬вой  деятельностью; разыгрывать несложные пред¬ставления по зна¬комым литератур¬ным сюжетам, используя вырази¬тельные средств;» (интонацию, ми¬мику, жест); использовать в театрализованных играх образные игрушки, самостоятельно изготовленные из разных материалов;
Изображать отгадки к загадкам, используя выразительные средства; выступать перед родителями, детьми своей группы, малышами с инсценировками.
Должен знать: — некоторые виды те¬атров (кукольный, дра¬матический, музыкаль¬ный, детский, театр зверей и др.); — некоторые приемы и манипуляции, приме¬няемые в знакомых видах театров: резиновой, пластмассовой, мягкой игрушки (кукольный), настольном, настольно-плоскостном, конусной игрушки, стендовом на фланелеграфе и магнитной доске.

Литература
1. Михайлова М.А. Праздники в детском саду. Сценарии, игры, аттракционы. Ярославль, 2002.
2. Науменко Г.М. Фольклорный праздник в детском саду и школе. М., 2000.
3. Петрова Т.И., Сергеева Е.А., Петрова Е.С. Театрализованные игры в деском саду. М., 2000.
4. Поляк Л. Театр сказок. СПб., 2001.
5. Маханева М.Д. Занятия по театрализованной деятельности в детском саду. Творческий центр «Сфера» Москва, 2007.

----------

Алусик (18.09.2020), Элла Никитина (09.11.2017)

----------


## dmakeeva73

Программные задачи по А.Щеткину
-Активизировать познавательный интерес детей.
-развивать зрительное и слуховое внимание,память,наблюдательность,находчивость,фантазию,воображение,образное мышление.
-Снимать зажатость и скованность.
-Развивать умение произвольно реагировать на команду или муз.сигнал.
-Учить согласовывать свои действия с другими детьми.
-Воспитывать доброжелательность и контактность в отношениях со сверстниками.
-Учить импровизировать игры-драматизации на темы знакомых сказок.
-развивать чувство ритма и координацию движений.
-Развивать пластическую выразительность и музыкальность.
-Развивать умение равномерно размещаться и двигаться по сценической площадке,не сталкиваясь друг с другом.
-Развивать речевое дыхание и правильную артикуляцию.
-развивать дикцию на материале скороговорок и стихов.
-Тренировать четкое произношение согласных в конце слова.
-Пополнять словарный запас.
-Учить подбирать слова,соответствующие заданным существенным признакам.
-Учить пользоваться интонациями.выражающими основные чувства.
-Знакомить с создателями спектакля.
-Знакомить с театральной терминологией.
-Знакомить с устройством зрительного зала и сцены.
-Воспитывать культуру поведения в театре.

----------

Ольгушка (14.03.2021)

----------


## sokort

«*Театрализованная деятельность в экологическом воспитании дошкольников*».
     Раннее детство – период интенсивного физического и психического развития. Именно в этом возрасте умственное и нравственное развитие ребенка особенно зависит от его физического состояния и настроения.
   Дети раннего возраста отличаются повышенной эмоциональностью, впечатлительностью, внушаемостью. Сосредоточение короткое,  внимание малого объёма и непроизвольно, и распределить его в силу возрастных особенностей они не могут. Поэтому организация внимания полностью зависит от внешних факторов, прежде всего от интереса ребенка к объекту. От умения педагога создать условия для положительного эмоционального состояния детей зависит устойчивость внимания на занятиях. Для этого при обучении используются приёмы наглядности, занимательности, включения сюрпризных моментов.
   По мнению ученых, психологические основы обучения закладываются с рождения. Уже в раннем детстве  нужно создавать условия для успешного развития природных задатков ребенка. Б.М. Теплов считал, что «способность существует только в движении, только в развитии… И развитие это осуществляется  не иначе как в процессе той или иной практической или теоретической деятельности».
   М.Ю. Кистяковская отметила значение  потребности у детей дошкольного возраста в зрительных, слуховых, тактильных впечатлениях и движениях. Удовлетворение сенсомоторной потребности вызывает у ребенка  интерес к окружающему миру. Двигательная активность способствует быстрому физическому  и умственному развитию детей дошкольного, особенно детей  раннего возраста. В этом помогает театрализация. Здесь очень важно уделить внимание развитию общей моторики, развитию мелкой моторики. Выполняются упражнения по подражанию, благодаря которым, дети овладевают способами действия с предметами, речью, осваивают правила поведения.
   Важную роль играют театрализованные представления, действия в которых обыгрывается с помощью игрушек. Такая форма театрализации является универсальным средством гармоничного развития дошкольника и эмоционального взаимодействия  ребенка и взрослого. Театрализованные представления дают детям яркие художественные впечатления, учат внимательно следить за  развертывающимся сюжетом, побуждает детей принять активное участие в действии. Дети имеют возможность потанцевать, помузицировать на шумовых музыкальных инструментах, попеть, поиграть в подвижные и пальчиковые игры. Кроме того такие представления решают и  познавательные задачи: закрепляют знания о сезонных изменениях в природе, знакомят с повадками домашних и диких животных, учат бережно относиться ко всему живому и т.п.
    Театрализованная деятельность способствует речевому развитию ребенка, стимулирует активную речь за счет расширения словарного запаса, работы по совершенствованию артикуляционного аппарата и расширения зоны общения (с игрушками, сверстниками, взрослыми). Игровые театрализованные досуги помогают детям  освоить элементарные поэтические понятия, воспитывают культуру общения и эмоциональную отзывчивость, развивают эстетический вкус.
   В  раннем  детстве несовершенство нервных процессов проявляется в преобладании процесса возбуждения над  процессом торможения. Поэтому в занятия театрализацией  нужно включать задания, несколько ограничивающие активность детей. Это создаст условия для тренировки процесса торможения.
   Большую роль в театрализации играет музыка. Великий русский ученый В.М.Бехтерев в своих трудах по психологии детей раннего возраста отмечал, что с помощью музыки «можно установить равновесие в деятельности нервной системы ребенка, умерить слишком возбужденные темпераменты и растормошить заторможенных детей, урегулировать неправильные и лишние движения».
   Музыкальный материал для театрализации должен быть тщательно подобран. Это золотой фонд отечественной музыкальной педагогики (произведения Е. Тиличеевой, М. Красева, Т. Попатенко, Е. Макшанцевой, Т. Бабаджан), народный музыкальный фольклор.
   Театрализованные развлечения, сказки можно разучить с детьми  старшего возраста и показывать детям младших возрастных групп.
Особенно нравятся детям народные, фольклорные праздники: «Масленица», «Колядки» и т.д., но разучивают и экологические сказки.
Занятия по театрализации рекомендуется проводить один раз в неделю. Их организатором может быть как музыкальный руководитель, так и воспитатель. Речевой, игровой, музыкальный материал, используемый при театрализации желательно включать в другие виды деятельности т.к. это улучшает процесс запоминания.

----------


## dmakeeva73

Основные направления работы с детьми по А.Щеткину
Театральная игра
Театральная игра-исторически сложившееся общественное явление,самостоятельный вид деятельности,свойственный человеку.
Задачи.Учить детей ориентироваться в пространстве,равномерно размещаться по площадке,строить диалог с партнером на заданную тему;развивать способность произвольно напрягать и расслаблять отдельные группы мышц,запоминать слова героев спектаклей;развивать зрительное,слуховое внимание,память,наблюдательность,образное мышление,фантазию,воображение,интерес к сценическому искусству;упражнять в четком произношении слов,отрабатывать дикцию;воспитывать нравственно-эстетические качества.
Ритмопластика.
Ритмопластика включает в себя комплексные ритмические,музыкальные,пластические игры и упражнения,призванные обеспечивать развитие естественных психомоторных способностей дошкольников,свободы и выразительности телодвижений,обретение ощущений гармоний своего тела с окружающим миром.
Задачи.Развивать умение произвольно реагировать на команду или муз. сигнал,готовность действовать согласованно,включаясь в действие одновременно или последовательно;развивать координацию движений;учить запоминать заданные позы и образно передавать их;развивать способность искренне верить в любуювоображаему ситуацию;учить создавать образы животных с помощью выразительных пластических движений.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*
Культура и техника речи
Данный раздел работы объединяет игры и упражнения,направленные на развитие дыхания и свободы речевого аппарата.
Задачи.Развивать речевое дыхание и правильную артикуляцию,четкую дикцию,разнообразную интонацию,логику речи;связную образную речь,творческую фантазию;учить сочинять небольшие рассказы и сказки,подбирать простейшие рифмы;произносить скороговорки и стихи;тренировать четкое произношение согласных в конце слова;пользоваться интонациями,выражающими основные чувства;пополнять словарный запас.
Основы театральной культуры
Этот раздел работыпризван познакомить детей с элементарными понятиями,профессиональной терминологией театрального искусства;воспитывать культуру поведения в театре.
Работа над спектаклем
Работа над спектаклем базируется на авторских пьесах и включает в себя знакомство с пьесой,сказкой,а также работу над спектаклем-от этюда к рождению спектакля.
Задачи.Учить сочинять этюды по сказкам,басням;развивать навыки действия с воображаемыми предметами;учить находить ключевые слова в отдельных фразах и предложениях и выделять их голосом;развивать умения пользоваться интонациями,вырающие разнообразные эмоциональные состояния(грустно,радостно,сердито,удивительно,восхищенно,жалобно,презрительно и т.д.);пополнять словарный запас,образный строй речи.

----------


## Натабарра

Театрализованные игры. Чем они хороши?
     Театрализованные игры всегда радуют, часто смешат детей, пользуются у них любовью. Дети видят окружающий мир через образы, краски, звуки. Малыши смеются, когда смеются персонажи, грустят, огорчаются вместе с ними, могут плакать над неудачами любимого героя, всегда готовы прийти к нему на помощь.
     Тематика и содержание театрализованных игр имеет нравственную направленность, которая заключена в каждой сказке, литературном произведении и должна найти место в импровизированных постановках. Это дружба, отзывчивость, доброта, честность, смелость… Любимые герои становятся образцами для подражания. С удовольствием перевоплощаясь в полюбившийся образ, малыш добровольно принимает и присваивает свойственные ему черты. Самостоятельное разыгрывание роли детьми позволяет формировать опыт нравственного поведения, умение поступать в соответствии с нравственными нормами. Таково влияние на дошкольников как положительных, так и отрицательных образов.
     Поскольку положительные качества поощряются, а отрицательные осуждаются, то дети в большинстве случаев хотят подрожать добрым, честным персонажам. А одобрение взрослым достойных поступков создает у них ощущение удовлетворения, которое служит стимулом к дальнейшему контролю над своим поведением.  
     Но многие темы, сюжеты предлагают борьбу, противопоставление добра и зла путем эмоциональной характеристики положительных и негативных персонажей. Дети, наряду с положительными героями, могут подражать и отрицательным, что бывает довольно часто. В театрализованных играх проблема влияния отрицательного персонажа сложнее, чем при обычном чтении литературного произведения. Возникает вопрос: кому и как изображать негативный персонаж? Каковы последствия его воздействия? Особое значение приобретает реакция зрителя. Очень важно, чтобы они осудили плохой поступок, выразили отрицательное отношение к персонажу, совершившему его.
     Отрицательный образ потеряет свою привлекательность, а значит, и влияние, если его представить так, чтобы вызвать всеобщий смех, осуждение. Но дошкольники вряд ли могут достичь нужного уровня выразительности.
Например, передать черты злых, хитрых, жадных персонажей с достаточной иронией.
     Их исполнение может и не вызвать отвращение к аморальному, а наоборот – побудить к подражанию. К тому же навсегда находятся желающие играть непривлекательный персонаж, т.к. многие дети сразу же отказываются от такой роли. 
     Но иногда бывает так: стремление активно участвовать в игре толкает ребёнка к исполнению любой, даже отрицательной роли. Чтобы привлечь внимание сверстников к себе он готов шутовски смешить их. Так постепенно образ как бы «прилипает» к ребёнку, и в конце концов он начинает вызывать насмешки.
     По – видимому лучше отрицательные роли исполнять воспитателю при помощи различных кукол. Позаботьтесь, чтобы их внешность была отталкивающей. Негативную характеристику можно дополнить интонацией. Водить кукол и высказываться за них так, чтобы вызвать у детей активную реакцию. Например, пусть они устраивают всяческие препятствия волку на его пути к домику, где живёт бабушка Красной шапочки.
     Ещё одна проблема отрицательного персонажа – последствия его поступков: волк пострадал из-за своей кровожадности (Красная Шапочка). Ленивица за грубость, жадность, наглость (Двенадцать месяцев). Но может быть, иногда надо прибегать к приёму творческого изменения концовки, особенно если она трагична. Отрицательных героев можно перевоспитать при активном участии детей, которые творят добрые дела.
     Вместе с тем нужно учить детей оценивать свои поступки и не просто подражать положительному, но и контролировать своё поведение. Но не стоит слишком заострять момент самокритики.
     Каждый образ, созданный ребёнком, неповторим. В нем сливаются характерные черты с особенностями личности малыша, его манерой держаться, выражать себя. Если они не совпадают, дети зрители своими репликами подсказывают «артисту», как ему следует исполнять роль, чтобы ещё больше походить на персонажа. Таким образом, ребёнок незаметно для себя как бы присваивает положительные качества персонажа.
     Большое и разностороннее влияние театрализованных игр на личность ребёнка позволяет использовать их как сильное, но ненавязчивое педагогическое средство, т.к. сам малыш испытывает при этом удовольствие, радость. Воспитательные возможности театрализованных игр усиливается тем, что их тематика практически не ограничена. Она может удовлетворить
разносторонние интересы детей. 
     Театрализованные игры позволяют решать многие задачи программы детского сада: от ознакомления с общественными явлениями , формирование элементарных математических, музыкальных представлений, до физического совершенствования. Разнообразие тематики, средств изображения, эмоциональность, музыкальность театрализованных игр дают возможность использовать их в целях всестороннего воспитания личности.
     Образное, яркое изображение социальной действительности, явлений природы знакомит детей с окружающим миром во всём его многообразии. Умело, поставленные вопросы побуждают их думать, анализировать довольно трудные ситуации, делать выводы и обобщения. С умственным развитием тесно связано и совершенствование речи. В процессе работы над выразительностью реплик, музыкальным оформлением персонажей, собственных высказываний  незаметно пополняется словарный запас ребёнка, совершенствуется звуковая сторона речи. Новая роль, особенно диалог персонажей, ставит малыша перед необходимостью ясно, четко, понятно изъясняться. У него улучшается диалогическая речь, её грамматический строй, он начинает активно пользоваться словарём, который в свою очередь тоже пополняется.
     Если детям создать условия для самостоятельных театрализованных игр, они смогут подражать игровым образам, общаясь друг с другом. Во время подготовки и разыгрывания спектакля разговаривать с детьми нужно вежливо и ласково. Следить, чтобы они также общались друг с другом, помогали, проявляли настойчивость.
     Эстетическое влияние на детей оказывает выполненное со вкусом оформление спектакля. Активное участие ребят в подготовке атрибутов, декораций развивает их вкус, воспитывает чувства прекрасного. Эстетическое влияние театрализованных игр может быть и более глубоким: восхищение прекрасным и отвращение к негативному вызывает нравственно – эстетические переживания, которые в свою очередь, создаёт соответствующее настроение, эмоциональный подъём, повышает жизненный тонус ребят. Тем самым театрализованные игры можно приравнять к подвижным, т.к. дети в них не столько зрители, а активные участники.

----------

Перлина (15.03.2021)

----------


## Натабарра

Как работать над спектаклем.
     Преимущества воспитания и развития детей средствами театрального искусства заключены, прежде всего, в коллективной природе театра. Театральное творчество немыслимо без совместных усилий маленьких артистов и их педагогов. 
     Работая над спектаклем, все дети, даже самые стеснительные, вовлекаются в интересный творческий процесс, раскрепощаются, проявляют выдержку и находчивость. Речь их становится выразительнее, движения – более пластичными, они творят и выдумывают с необыкновенной увлеченностью.
     Дети способны удивительно объективно оценивать успехи и неудачи товарищей, они очень тонко чувствуют фальшь, не зря К.С. Станиславский призывал актёров учиться вере и правде игры у детей. С необыкновенной лёгкостью маленькие артисты готовы поверить, что стулья в зале – это таинственный заколдованный лес, а большой кубик именно тот пень, на котором должен сидеть Леший. 
     На развитие творческого воображения, на создание оригинального образа того или иного героя огромное воздействие оказывает музыка. То, что дети не могут выразить словами, они пытаются выразить с помощью пластики, мимики, жеста.
     Перед исполнением любой роли необходимо ставить определённые задачи, будить их фантазию и воображение. Плохо, когда дети копируют друг друга. Задача каждого ребёнка, выходящего на сцену, - найти ответы на многочисленные вопросы: куда, для чего иду? Какая погода? и т.д.
     О работе над конкретным спектаклем писать трудно, т.к. это процесс тонкий, сиюминутный, импровизационный.
1.	Дети знакомятся со сказкой, произведением и параллельно с текстом пьесы. Вместе ищут, что в них общего, а что совсем не похоже. Пытаемся ответить на вопросы: почему в сказке у главных героев нет имён, а в пьесе есть. Для чего в пьесе в пьесе появляются, ну например, персонажи русских сказок (Баба Яга, Леший, русалки и т.д.). Беседуя с детьми на эту тему, невольно касаемся вопросов специфики театрального искусства, в основе которого лежит действие.
2.	Начинаем работу над отдельными картинами, предлагаем этюды с импровизационным текстом. Даём возможность всем попробовать себя в разных ролях. Ставим сказочные картины, предварительно обсудив музыкально – пластические характеристики персонажа: Леший – старый, у него болит спина, он засыпает на ходу, глуховат и медлителен. Каждый ребёнок лепит образ своего героя в зависимости от музыкальных, пластических возможностей, от собственного жизненного опыта, от уровня развития воображения.
3.	Переход к тексту пьесы. Стихотворный текст заучивается легко, своей ритмичностью активизирует детей, помогает держать определённый темп спектакля. Дети учатся пользоваться всем пространством зала, что для дошкольника представляет значительную трудность.
4.	Этап -  репетиционный.   Он должен быть самым коротким, поскольку текст дети уже знают, пластическое решение образов готово, а непосредственно действие, которое происходит в зале, должно каждый раз твориться заново. Длительные, частые репетиции изматывают детей, делают их безразличными, пассивными, лишают радостного ощущения праздника. 
     Постановка спектакля требует четкой и слаженной работы взрослых, одевающих детей, меняющих декорации. Дети, как правило, уже со второго спектакля чувствуют себя свободно и уверенно. Если ребёнок забывает текст, нужно чтобы он сам нашёл выход из положения. Когда в зале падает какой–нибудь предмет или неудобно расположенные атрибуты, дети сами должны всё исправить, без руководства со стороны взрослых. Если дети делают это, значит, они не зажаты, естественны и «живут» жизнью своих героев.  
     Разновозрастной состав театрального детского коллектива наиболее успешно справится с поставленными задачами. Младшие учатся у старших, а совместная увлекательная работа объединяет всех детей, приносит эстетическое наслаждение.
     Музыкальное оформление должно передавать красоту природы, таинственную атмосферу заколдованного дворца, раскрыть образы героев пьесы. Музыка должна звучать и в перерывах.

----------


## Oksik

Консультация для воспитателей.

Педагогическое руководство театрализованной игрой.
 Ещё К. Д. Ушинский отмечал, как важно наблюдать за детской игрой для определения общего и интеллектуального здоровья детей. Если ребёнок пассивен, не выражает интереса к играм, играет стереотипно и примитивно, то такой ребёнок требует особого внимания со стороны взрослого. Современные исследователи пишут, что игра может быть диагностическим средством психического состояния ребёнка, его личностного развития. Игра может выступать и методом коррекции недостатков, отставания в развитии. Действительно, наблюдение за игрой детей даёт педагогу массу информации, как об игре ребёнка, так и о нём самом.
              В первой младшей группе театрализованная деятельность представляет собой игру с куклой (игрушкой), знакомство с первыми сюжетами, участие в несложных образных импровизациях.
               Знакомство с миром театра в данном возрасте начинается именно с кукольного, как наиболее близкого детям. Показывая мини-пьески в театре кукол, воспитатель передаёт палитру переживаний через интонацию и по возможности через внешние действия героя. Воспитатель должен обращать внимание на чёткость дикции, на не слишком быстрый темп действий и речи при показе инсценировок, с тем, чтобы дети могли следить за действием.
               Уже с первых игр надо учить ребёнка создавать элементарную предметно-пространственную среду: готовить необходимый игровой материал. В действительности место игры оборудует взрослый, но так, чтобы ребёнок принимал в этом непосредственное посильное участие.
                Применение в работе фольклорного материала позволяет стимулировать эмоциональные проявления детей, расширять их диапазон и силу. Произведения малых фольклорных форм таят в каждой строчке особое настроение, сюжет, требующие от педагога владения техникой ролевого воплощения при помощи движения, интонации, мимики. Образное слово, повторы, привлекательные персонажи, доступные сюжеты помогают детям адекватно реагировать на подобные произведения.
                Дети второй младшей группы способны показать в настольном театре небольшой сюжет. Это могут быть знакомые потешки, песенки, прибаутки. Для развития театрально – игровой деятельности взрослый должен предоставить довольно обширный материал, чтобы дети могли использовать в своих играх всё новые и новые сюжеты. А самостоятельной игре дети часто с интересом играют в концерт. Они берут своих любимых кукол, сажают на стульчики зрителей – игрушек и начинают выступать: читают за кукол стихи, поют песенки, управляют пляшущими куклами. Это развивает творческие качества детей, способствует развитию воображения, образного мышления. В 3-4 года дети могут сами обустроить место для игры и оснастить её необходимыми атрибутами. Взрослый помогает детям советом, подсказывает, где найти необходимый материал. Малыши охотно используют в игре элементы костюмов, имеющиеся в игровой комнате.
              Воспитателю надо помнить о том, что внимание детей в основном непроизвольно в этом возрасте, они могут сосредоточенно заниматься даже самым интересным делом не более 15 минут, поэтому следует правильно рассчитывать возможности детей в управлении собственной активностью.
             Театрализованные игры способствуют речевому развитию малышей. Во время совместных игр со взрослым ребёнок слышит много новых слов, ему становятся понятными более сложные фразы, выражения, игровые ситуации. Играя с игрушкой, ребёнок придумывает и проговаривает ситуацию игры, употребляет новые слова. Взрослому необходимо вызвать в ребёнке желание отражать впечатления, полученные во время совместных со взрослыми игр, в самостоятельной игре. Надо знать, что, чем ярче показанное представление, тем больше вероятности того, что ребёнок будет отображать его в своих играх. 
               В 4-5 лет сюжетно – ролевая игра занимает ведущее место в жизни детей. Ребёнок среднего дошкольного возраста при грамотном педагогическом руководстве вполне овладевает умениями строить замысел, воплощать свои планы в игре, при помощи взрослого и самостоятельно распределять роли, выполнять игровые правила. В этом возрасте детям интересны выступления театра взрослых. Спектакли в исполнении педагогов дарят детям мир волшебных превращений, яркий и незабываемый, так как только взрослые могут достичь подлинно – художественного исполнения, а значит, взволновать детские души, донести до каждого зрителя нравственную идею постановки. Дети очень живо реагируют на сюжетные повороты событий, на игру педагогов – актёров, им становятся понятными особенности характеров героев, они любят театр, им доставляет удовольствие смотреть сказку.
                 В этом возрасте расширяются рамки знаний о театре как культурном учреждении. Дети знают, что такое внешний вид театра, каково назначение театральных помещений, осведомлены об основных театральных профессиях. Дети с удовольствием участвуют в подготовке к предстоящему спектаклю: старательно рисуют приглашения, участвуют в коллективном оформлении афиши, посильно готовят всё необходимое для театрализованной игры (атрибуты, элементы декораций, костюмы) под руководством чуткого взрослого.
                   Для полноценного развития театрально – игровой деятельности детей необходимо обогащать их представления: обсуждать прочитанные книги, проводить интересные беседы по просмотренным спектаклям, насыщать свободную деятельность детей художественными впечатлениями. Беря в работу, какой – либо сюжет, воспитатель должен заинтересовать им ребёнка, дать ему возможность путём свободного следования по тексту раскрыть уровень его понимания. Затем, постепенно углубляя представления вовлекать в игру по ролевому обозначению присущих данному персонажу свойств характера, особенностей поведения, манер, жестов, интонаций голоса. При условии систематических занятий театрализованной игрой у детей средней группы появляется возрастающий устойчивый интерес к перевоплощению. Этому способствуют приобретённые ребёнком навыки и умения: воспринимать художественный образ, видеть его развитие, взаимодействовать с другими детьми. Дети в этом возрасте любят играть главные роли. Для того чтобы не возникало споров, следует определённым образом выстраивать работу над сюжетом. Можно выбрать несколько исполнителей одной роли, которые будут играть по ходу сказки. Так, может быть два колобка, две мышки - этот приём очень удобен для длинных сказок. Короткие сюжеты могут обыгрываться по несколько раз для того, чтобы все дети переиграли в него, причем в разных ролях. Разумеется, это делается на протяжении определённого времени.
               Следует привлекать к игре детей, которые пока пассивно участвуют в игровой ситуации, использовать малейшее их желание, стремление к общему действию. Для раскрепощения детей чаще применять общие игры, в которых нет индивидуальных ролей или они очень малы. Это даст ребёнку возможность, с одной стороны, ощутить себя в роли  и с другой – не находиться в стрессовой ситуации. В работе следует использовать достаточное количество игр -  импровизаций для того, чтобы не шаблонизировать сознание детей, а стимулировать, развивать творческие проявления дошкольников. Творчество у детей в игре проявляется и в оформлении места для игры, и в придумывании и воплощении ролей, и в общем участии в игровой ситуации, где каждый ребёнок мыслит и действует по-своему.
               В старшей и подготовительной группе развитие творческой активности и игровых умений детей происходит под непосредственным руководством педагога. Он побуждает детей к неформальному общению в игре, творческому воспроизведению текста, к использованию средств театральной выразительности: мимики, жеста, позы, движения, интонации. Для этого воспитатель использует этюды, тренинги, упражнения, которые развивают навыки театрально – игровой деятельности. Этюды – это эмоционально – игровые ситуации, в которых ребёнок по предложенной взрослым теме создаёт определённые художественные образы («Расцветает цветок», «Котята просыпаются»). Такие этюды можно назвать играми – этюдами, так как в них на первый план выступает игровая составляющая. Упражнения служат для оттачивания, какого – либо навыка, но и здесь художественно – игровая задача выходит на первый план. Так, для тренировки движений рук воспитатель использует образные сравнения: «Маши руками, как бабочка крылышками; ещё мягче, легче».
               В процессе игр, этюдов, упражнений воспитатель заботится о развитии интонации, мимики и движения детей. Это достигается при помощи выразительных показов взрослого, когда он использует игровой материал. Всякое обращение к ребёнку должно иметь эмоционально выраженный подтекст, который говорит о том, что хочет сказать своим обращением воспитатель. Ребёнок постепенно учится «считывать» информацию и овладевает выразительными средствами.
                 Для работы над продолжительным действием берут обычно народные сказки. Очень оправдывает себя такая работа над сказкой, которая от начала обращения к произведению и до показа готового спектакля занимает несколько недель (от трёх до пяти). В этот период сказка легко запоминается детьми, не требует специального разучивания текста, так как он непроизвольно запоминается сам. В обозначенный период воспитатели обеих рабочих смен читают сказку, фрагментарно обыгрывают её, делят на эпизоды, занимаясь поиском выразительных интонаций и движений вместе с детьми. Персонажи сказки обыгрываются всеми детьми по очереди. Таким образом, текст осваивается на этапе знакомства с сюжетом, постепенно, не второпях. Дети, по несколько раз сыгравшие роли, запоминают роли всех героев, поэтому проблема замены отсутствующего ребёнка в день премьеры решается сама собой: любой может сыграть за товарища.
                  В старших, подготовительных группах надо привлекать детей к оформлению спектакля. Л. С. Выготский считает, что спектакль от занавеса и до развязки должен быть сделан руками детей, тогда это представление будет по-настоящему дорого детям. Дети в процессе знакомства с театром не только узнают театральные профессии, но и могут проявить себя. В подготовительный к спектаклю период  можно объединить ребят в творческие группы. Группа режиссёров выбирает претендентов на роли, делает замечания относительно качества исполняемой роли. Группа актёров репетирует роли для постановки. Группа художников – декораторов рисует пригласительные билеты, афиши, элементы декораций. Группа костюмеров готовит элементы костюмов (часто с родителями). Группа гримёров в день представления готовит исполнителей к выходу на сцену. Творческие группы детей среднего дошкольного возраста могут быть иммигрирующими, нестойкими, в старшем возрасте – более устойчивыми.
                В подготовительный период воспитатель организует и координирует всю работу творческих групп. Дети могут переходить из одной группы в другие, пробовать себя во всём.
                Влияние регламентированных занятий проявляется в отражении в самостоятельной игре детей того содержания, материала, которые используются в процессе обучения детей.
                  В свободной совместной деятельности детей и взрослых наибольшее впечатление оказывают на детей спектакли (кукольные и драматические) в исполнении взрослых и старших детей. Детям хочется ещё раз пережить
заинтересовавшие их сюжеты, поэтому они обыгрывают их в своей игре, заново проходя по сюжетным линиям, по –  своему преобразуя, варьируя и выстраивая их. Дети повторяют историю о колобке, распределяют роли в игре в теремок, строго соблюдая правила очерёдности появления того или иного персонажа. Если самостоятельная игра имеет высокий уровень развития, то дети в ней придумывают к ранее уже известным героям новых.
                Немаловажное значение имеет умение педагогического коллектива обратить внимание родителей к проблемам их собственных детей. Для этого необходимо привлекать родителей для подготовки и проведения праздников, театрализованных представлений, развлечений, игр. В процессе целенаправленной работы родители проникнутся заботой о собственных детях и будут внимательно относится к детской игре как к насущной потребности ребёнка, стараться организовывать игры дома.
                   Вышесказанное позволяет сделать вывод о том, что творческая игра может развиваться, если:
•	воспитатели осуществляют грамотное педагогическое руководство игровой деятельностью детей;
•	в воспитательном процессе ДОУ игра занимает ведущее положение среди других видов деятельности детей;
•	детям отводят время и место для самодеятельных игр;
•	создаётся окружающая среда, питающая яркими художественными образами и сюжетами детские игры;
•	воспитатели являются образцами творческого поведения, владеют опытом театральных выступлений, обладают артистическими качествами;
•	создаётся взросло – детская общность (педагоги – дети – родители), которая живёт общими интересами, претворяет в жизнь творческие проекты, строит планы на будущее общение.

----------

Перлина (15.03.2021), Светлана Богатырева (11.04.2020)

----------


## Андреева Наталья

Девочки, нужна ваша помощь! У нас в ДОУ скоро методобъединение по теме "Развитие творческих способностей через театрализованную деятельность", нужна теория и презентация. Может у вас, что-то есть по этой теме. Буду благодарна за любую помощь! 

*ТЕАТРАЛИЗАЦИЯ как основной компонент музыкального
воспитания детей дошкольного возраста.* 
             Способность человека понимать, любить и ценить прекрасное – качество не вро-жденное. Оно формируется с раннего детства как результат сложного и продолжительного духовного формирования личности. С поступлением ребенка в дошкольное учреждение создаются объективные условия для приобщения детей к театру, начинается накопление того минимума театральных впечатлений, который является основой для эстетического развития, последующего систематического художественного образования. 
Дети, получившие эстетическое воспитание, оказываются наиболее развитыми, серьезны-ми и восприимчивыми к учебе, чем их сверстники, они более эмоционально приподняты. 
Дошкольный возраст – один из наиболее ответственных периодов в жизни каждого челове-ка. Именно в эти годы закладываются основы здоровья, гармоничного умственного, нравст-венного и физического развития ребенка, формируется личность человека. В период от трех до семи лет ребенок интенсивно растет и развивается. Поэтому так важно с самого раннего детства приобщать маленького человека к театру, литературе, живописи. Чем раньше это начать, тем больших результатов можно достигнуть.
 Музыкальное воспитание является синтезом различных видов деятельности. Мне хотелось бы охватить многое, хотя углубленно заниматься всем одновременно невозможно. И меня, музыкального руководителя с 13-летним стажем привлекает театрализация. Уникальные возможности каждого ребенка полнее всего проявляются и развиваются в творческой деятельности, одной из которых в детском саду является теат-рализация. Природа театральной деятельности многообразна. Она объединяет средства архитектуры, живописи, пластической организации действия с музыкой, ритмом, словом.
Театральное творчество – творчество коллективное и оно сосредотачивает свое внимание на исследовании личности, раскрытии ее внутреннего мира, порождает множество новых сценических образов. Я убеждена, что основной целью детского театрального творчества является содействие становлению ребенка как личности. Занятия театральным искусством дают детям прекрасную возможность закрепить коммуникативные навыки, стимулируют развитие внимания, памяти, речи, восприятия, в результате происходит расцвет творческо-го воображения.
Легкость и радость общения с ребенком, готовность к импровизации и экспромту, стремле-ние к творчеству, самовыражению, общему успеху – вот что лежит в основе совместной те-атрализованной деятельности.
Основные направления – развитие певческих, двигательных навыков, эмоциональности, интеллекта, артистических способностей и навыков сценических воплощений, коммуника-тивных особенностей ребенка.
Театрализация включает в себя практически все виды детской деятельности: песенной, танцевальной, игровой, импровизации на детских музыкальных инструментах, драматиза-цию.
Песенное творчество воспитывает у детей устойчивый интерес к пению, побуждает детей сочинять песенки на заданный текст.
Танцевальное творчество вызывает эмоциональный отклик и желание двигаться под музы-ку, импровизировать; побуждает детей к поискам выразительных движений для передачи характерных особенностей персонажей и настроение музыки танцевальными движениями. 
Игровое творчество привлекает детей к сочинительству коротких сказок, историй, диалогов; побуждает детей самостоятельно создавать игровые образы с помощью движений, мимики, интонаций, жестов инсценировать хорошо знакомые сказки.
Импровизация на детских музыкальных инструментах дает детям представления и способы звукоизвлечения; предлагает им импровизировать простые мелодии индивидуально и в ан-самбле, используя ударно-шумовые инструменты; совершенствовать умение воспроизво-дить различные ритмы.
 В процессе театрализованных игр, происходит интегрированное воспитание де-тей, они обучаются выразительному чтению, пластике движения, пению, игре на музыкальных инструментах. Создается творческая атмосфера, которая помогает раскрыться каждому ребенку как личности, применять собственные возможности и способности.
Театрализация является стержнем в моей работе, элементы театрализации  я ис-пользую на занятиях, развлечениях, праздниках, начиная с младшей группы. Малыши с радостью изображают в небольших сценках повадки животных, имити-руя их движения, голоса.
С возрастом задачи по театрализованной деятельности усложняются, дети инсце-нируют небольшие сказки, поэтические произведения. К театрализации  я обяза-тельно привлекаю воспитателей, которые с удовольствием берут на себя роли героев сказок. Приобщаю родителей к подготовке спектаклей, тем самым, стара-ясь сблизить семью с жизнью детей в детском саду. Совместные мероприятия взрослых, более старших детей и моих воспитанников создают обоюдный интерес к театральному виду деятельности.
Театральная деятельность детей включает в себя несколько разделов: основы кукловождения, актерское мастерство, игровое творчество, имитирование на му-зыкальных инструментах, песенное и танцевальное творчество детей, проведе-ние праздников и развлечений. 
Для проведения занятий, развлечений и спектаклей, совместно с воспитателями и родителями были изготовлены декорации, атрибуты, маски, костюмы сказочных персонажей, эмблемы, шумовые музыкальные инструменты (банки с крупой, ка-мешками; коробки с палочками и др.)
С малышами я уделяю большое внимание отражению сказочных образов живот-ных, анализирую характер движения, интонацию: летит большая и маленькая птица, веселые и грустные зайцы, снежинки кружатся, падают на землю. Исполь-зую упражнения по психогимнастике: полил дождик, дует ветер, солнышко, туча. Предлагаю детям игрушки, атрибуты для ряжения, эмблемы зверей для разыгры-вания «Репки», «Курочки-рябы», добиваюсь того, чтобы дети передавали на-строение, меняли мимику, провожу индивидуальную работу с детьми, поощряю участие детей в инсценировках, желание играть роль. Дети учатся правильно на-зывать театральное оборудование, бережно к нему относиться, ориентироваться в пространстве зала, следить за развитием действия. Большое внимание уделяю речи ребенка, правильному произношению слов, построению фраз, стараясь обо-гатить речь. Вместе сочиняем маленькие истории, поддерживаю коллективное придумывание диалогов. Дети самостоятельно сочинили историю про Машу и Жучку - что случилось с ними летом, зимой…
Инсценировали «Теремок», «Рукавичку», «Сестрицу Аленушку и братца Ивануш-ку». В песенном творчестве предлагаю детям придумать мелодии на отдельные слова: «Что ты хочешь, кошечка? - молочка немножечко!». Старшие дошкольни-ки сочиняют мелодию в жанре колыбельной для мишки, куклы; в плясовом «Пляшут  петушки». В танцевальном творчестве воспитываю интерес и желание двигаться в различных образах - зверюшек, снежинок, петрушек. Использую различные атрибуты:  цветы, листики, ленты, салютики, платочки, кубики, шари-ки и  др. дети   имитировали игру на музыкальных инструментах: дудочках, ба-лалайках, барабанах, пианино…
             Увиденное и пережитое в настоящем театре и в самодеятельных театрализован-ных представлениях расширяет кругозор детей, создает дружественную атмосферу, распо-лагающую ребят вступить в беседу, рассказать о спектакле товарищам и родителям, поде-литься эмоциями. Все это, несомненно, способствует развитию речи, умению вести диалог и передавать свои впечатления, что особенно необходимо сегодня, когда речь (а следова-тельно и мышление) наших детей бывает скудна и невыраженна.       
          Конечно, в условиях работы детского сада нельзя требовать создания большого и сложного спектакля, которые по силам профессиональному театру. Это невозможно и ненужно. Большой популярностью пользуется театр игрушек. В этом театре все объемное. В театре игрушек обычно используются обычные дет-ские куклы, игрушки, погремушки.
Даже простой театр игрушек уже воздействует на маленьких зрителей целым комплексом средств: это и художественные образы, и яркое оформление, и точное слово, и музыка.  Та-ким образом, театр становится такой формой искусства, которая способна не только раз-влечь, но и максимально воздействовать на зрителя, воспитывая в нем определенные нрав-ственные черты. При показе театра игрушек воспитатель не только произносит авторский текст реплики всех действующих лиц, но и является прямым проводником между детьми и персонажами. Игрушки желательно подбирать одной фактуры. Одновременно с подбором игрушек  проходит работа над текстом. В театре игрушек можно показать образ, характер того или иного персонажа. При появлении новой игрушки надо дать детям возможность ее рассмотреть, не торопиться с продолжением чтения текста. Спектакль можно показывать небольшому количеству детей. Цель таких показов- внести разнообразие в их игры, сделать для них игрушку более интересной, развлечь и порадовать детей.
В средней группе я добиваюсь выразительной речи, развиваю представления о нравственных качествах, разбирали ситуации о поведении зрителей на спектак-ле. Дети учатся свое отношение к происходящему выражать более точно. Дети должны быть вежливыми, внимательными, вживаться в образ, уметь анализиро-вать свою игру и исполнение других героев. Обучаются новым приемам игры на музыкальных инструментах. Дети сами придумывали различные способы озвучи-вания появления того или другого героя - приезд лошадки - ложки, колокольчи-ки, самостоятельно подбирали музыкальные инструменты для героев сказки: зайке - барабан, мишке - бубен.
По желанию ребята выбирали себе роли, без какого-либо принуждения. Исполь-зую игры на внимание, фантазию, добиваюсь яркой передачи разнопланового образа. В танцевальном творчестве ребенок приобретает жизнерадостную само-утверждающую уверенность в себе, что становится прекрасным фоном для раз-вития его интеллектуальной сферы.
Поддерживаю инициативу импровизирования на музыкальных инструментах: треугольниках, металлофоне, трещетке, ложках. Дети сочиняли маленькие сказ-ки. Предлагаю по желанию исполнить сольные партии - песня мышки, лягушки, зайца в театрализации «Теремка».
В старшей группе продолжаем заниматься обогащением словарного запаса детей прилагательными, глаголами, наречиями. Совершенствуем интонацию, развивая прямую и косвенную речь. Воспитываем гуманные чувства: отзывчивость, умение радоваться успехам, огорчаться в случае неудачи, придти на помощь в трудную минуту.
Можно утверждать, что музыкально-театральная деятельность является источником развития чувств, глубоких переживаний и открытий ребенка, развивает его творческие способности, приобщает его к глубоким ценно-стям. Это конкретный, зримый результат.

----------


## жанна09111973

СЕМЕЙНЫЙ ТЕАТР В ДЕТСКОМ САДУ 
«Его роль в развитии воспитательного потенциала семьи».

Сегодня потенциальные возможности семьи, ее жизнедеятельность, ценностные ориентации и социальные установки, отношение к образованию и воспитанию детей претерпевают серьезные трансформации. Педагоги и психологи, изучающие современную семью, отмечают снижение ее воспитательного потенциала, изменение ее и в процессе первичной социализации детей (И.В. Бестужев-Лада, ИБ. Добряков, Лидерс, ГГ. Кравцов, РВ. Ончарова, Хоменко, ГГ. Филиппова, В.К. Шабельников и др.).
Одним из ведущих условий изменения сложившейся ситуации является развитие конструктивного взаимодействия образовательного учреждения с семьей.
Сложившееся на протяжении многих десятилетий взаимодействие педагога с родителями в современных детских садах часто носит формальный характер, имеет четко очерченные границы. Конструктивное  взаимодействие, напротив, способно эффективно предупреждать возникновение проблемы «отцов и детей» помогает освоить продуктивные способы налаживания взаимоотношений в триаде «ребенок—родитель—педагог», Развитие такого взаимодействия стимулируется посредством организации на базе образовательного учреждения семейного клуба, семейных праздников, конкурсов, выставок, мастерских, обеспечивающих возможность совместного участия родителей и детей в их подготовке и проведении.
Одним из источников углубления воздействия педагогов, родителей и детей может стать семейный театр. Это творческое   объединение нескольких семей , педагогов и работников культуры (режиссеры и актеры театральной студии) на базе детского сада, которые ориентировано на интеграции традиции общественного и домашнего театра в целях взаимообогащения всех его участников , дальнейшего развития воспитательного потенциала семьи. 
Семейный театр является не только средством развития воспитательного потенциала семьи, ее приобщение к миру театра и другим художественным ценностям, но и специфической формой передачи опыта предшествующих поколений и вобравшим в себя накопленную веками народную мудрость способом создания определенного жизненного уклада семьи. 
Как известно, домашние театральные постановки на протяжении длительного времени  были одной из ведущих форм проведения семейного досуга дворянства.  По свидетельству историков, искусствоведов, педагогов, в представлении участвовали все члены семьи: дети, родители, бабушки, дедушки, и другие родственники. 
 Большой положительный опыт театральной педагогики, накопленный в разные годы ХХ в., позволяет утверждать: театр с самого раннего детства развивает в ребенке творческие задатки, стимулирует формирование психических процессов, совершенствует телесную пластичность, способствует гармонизации отношений в семье, сокращение  «духовной пропасти» между взрослыми и детьми. 
 КС. Станиславский видел в театре большую  притягательную силу. Он называл его «коллективным художником, соединяющим в одно гармоническое целое творческую работу поэтов, артистов, режиссеров, музыкантов, декораторов. Считал искусство театра собирательным, поскольку в нем одновременно используется творчество вех без исключения искусств: литературы, сцены, живописи, архитектуры, пластики, музыки, танца. Театральный педагог был убежден, что театр — лучшее средство для общения людей между собой, для вскрытия и  понимания их сокровенных чувств.
Семейный театр — конструктивная форма взаимодействия ДОУ с родителями, объединяющая всех членов семьи в целях повышения уровня их ответственности за воспитание ребенка при поддержке педагогов. Семейный театр,  приобщая взрослых и в детей к театральному  искусству, повышает уровень эстетического развития детей и взрослых, пробуждает интерес к истории и культуре малой Родины.
В процессе театральной деятельности устанавливаются тесные отношения между родителями и педагогами, что является хорошим примером для детей. Для взрослых театральная деятельность – источник новых знаний , эмоциональных переживаний . Она способствует  развитию адекватного восприятия действия  ребенка, дает опыт совместного переживаний, способствует осознанию своего места в сист6еме ролевых, деловых, межличностных связей, изменяет характер поведения, намерений, действий. 
Семейная театральная деятельность наименее разработанное направление в области взаимодействия детского сада с родителями, поскольку требует не малых материальных и духовных затрат. 
Например, Т.А. Куликова уверена, что, привлекая родителей и подчеркивая успехи их детей, необходимо ненавязчиво способствовать возрождению давней традиции устройства домашнего театра. Педагоги могут помочь родителям в организации семейных театральных представлений. Как? Развивая опыт «артистической и театральной» деятельности детей в дошкольном учреждении и таким образом повышая уровень самоуважения ребенка, который начинает осознавать свою значимость в семье, умелость, эрудицию, что благотворно сказывается на его развитии в целом.
М.Д. Маханева, рассматривая совместную театральную деятельность детей и взрослых, утверждает, что она позволяет преодолеть традиционный подход к режиму жизни в ДОУ, расширяет круг общения, создает полноценную среду развития, помогает каждому ребенку найти свое место в сообществе, стать его полноценным членом.
На первом этапе организационно – исследовательском этапе (длительность один – два месяца) нужно определить исходный уровень воспитательного потенциала семьи и взрослых  (родителей и педагогов); выявить потребность и возможности семьи в подготовке и проведении театральных постановок; совместно со всеми членами семьей обсудить проект  «Чудо по имени театр» и привлечь их к организации предметно – развивающей среды. 
Презентация проекта проводилась на речевой встрече в театральной гости: дети, родители, педагоги знакомились о содержанием, целями и задачами, обсуждали возможность последующего дополнения с учетом интересов семей. В ходе беседы были определены основные формы взаимодействия.

•	Совместные занятия детей, родителей педагогов в театральных мастерских: знакомство с историей театра, театральных кукол, костюмов и пр.; изготовление декораций, сценических костюмов, масок, кукул; организация театральных постановок  в детском саду и дома.
•	Индивидуальные занятия с детьми, родителями.
•	Творческие встречи с театральными  коллективами, студиями, режиссерами и актерами.
•	Посещение спектаклей.
•	Совместная исследовательская деятельность детей и взрослых, в том числе этнографические экспедиции.
На встрече ее участники знакомились друг  с другом, делились своим опытом общения детей к театру в играх и упражнениях.
На этом этапе ведущая роль принадлежит  педагогу — специалисту, выполняющему  обязанности художественного руководителя, главного режиссера, дирижера и т.д. Основа его успешной работы — интерес к театральному искусству, владение определенными  знаниями в области театральной педагогики, осознание ценности совместного театрального творчества, стремление к благополучию в каждой семье, стимулирование развития ее воспитательного потенциала.
На этом этапе совместными усилиями педагогов и родителей, бабушек , других родных детей создается атрибутика театрального пространства. 
•	Театральный зал: сцена, авансцена, занавес, хорошее освещение, оборудование (музыкальный центр с караоке, видеомагнитофон, диапроектор).
•	Костюмерная:  помещение с большими зеркалами , париками и т.д.
•	Фонд театральных кукол:, изготовление из бросового, в том числе нетрадиционного материала.
•	Хранилище: для декораций , атрибутов дизайна, ширм для кукольного, теневого театра.
•	Театральная библиотека: литература, иллюстрированные альбомы, книжки- театры и т.д.
•	Передвижные выставки: детские работы, фотоматериалы об уже состоявшихся театральных постановках; семейные театральные газеты.
•	Театральные уголки (в каждой группе  ДОУ): пальчиковый, настольный, кукольный, теневой театр, фланелеграф, атрибуты к театральным играм и т.д.
На втором  поддерживающее- развивающем этапе  (три- четыре года) укрепляется  стремление семьи больше узнать о театральном искусстве, получать новые сведения из истории и культуры родного края, знакомиться с новыми формами проведения досуга в семье.  На этом этапе активно развиваются творческие способности всех участников семейного театра на систематических занятиях в театральных мастерских ДОУ с родителями и детьми (начиная с дошкольного возраста согласно (тематическому планированию).
На  занятиях мы использовали разнообразные формы взаимодействия с семьей, соответствующие уровню развития ее воспитательного потенциала, обучали членов семьи систематическому общению посредством этюдов, игр, упражнений. Взрослые и дети познавали друг друга на ежегодных традиционных ( зимних, весенних, летних, осенних) праздниках, в играх, хороводах, основанных на традициях, обрядах края. Так, семьи младших дошкольников участвовали в праздниках: «На бабушкином дворе» (осенний сбор урожая), Новый год на дворе», «пришла коляда — отворяй ворота», «Масленица широкая», «Как весна с зимою повстречались», «Семь светлых дней». Со старшими дошкольниками и их родителями проводили более сложные фольклорные праздники, усложнялось и содержание взаимодействия.
Такие мероприятия помогают овладевать песенным творчеством своего народа, его обычаями и особенностями подготовки к тому или иному празднику. Наши дети получали огромное удовольствие от встречи с самобытным  вилегодским искусством, возможность которой появилась благодаря семейным театральным  постановкам: они прикоснулись к истокам  Вилегодской  жизни, познакомились с историей — возникновением, устройством их быта и пр.
Прежде чем написать сценарий к театральной постановке, распределить  роли, начать изготавливать декорации, и костюмы, необходимо собрать соответствующий материал. 
При воссоздании особенностей казачье го быта невозможно обойтись без «бабушкиного сундука», в закромах которого можно найти много интересных вещей:
одежду, орудия труда, предметы быта, ухо да за животными (рубель, гребень, чугунки, ухват, кочерга и др.). Мы живем в современном мире и давно не используем эти вещи в быту, и даже названия некоторых из них вышли из употребления. Благодаря постановкам семейного театра дети и взрослые получили возможность прикоснуться к истории казачьего края.
Чтобы достоверно передать на сцене жизнь казаков, необходимо как можно лучше знать прошлое. Это заставляло каждую семью находить свои способы поиска информации.
Встречи с работниками городских и областных краеведческих музеев.
Благодаря такому активному сотрудничеству ДОУ с семьей удалось собрать очень ценный фольклорный материал.
Итог большого по объему и важного эта а работы — семейные театральные постановки, основанные на исторически достоверном материале, жизненном опыте коренных жителей. Представления семейного театра проходили и как самостоятельные мероприятия, подготовленные семейными коллективами, и как часть семейных праздников.
Семейные праздники создают удивительную атмосферу духовного единения членов семьи, позволяют естественно передавать младшему поколению народные традиции, способствуют установлению взаимопонимания между взрослыми (родителями, педагогами) и детьми.
Перечисленные формы взаимодействия способствуют развитию способности проникать во внутренний мир близкого человека, учат понимать состояние и настрое вне партнера по общению (ребенок или взрослый), помогают взрослым лучше узнавать и понять мир детей.
На данном этапе педагог продолжает выполнять функцию руководителя семейного театра, но не подавляя своим авторитетом участников процесса, а поддерживая их стремление к творчеству. Педагог стимулирует переход родителей от объектной позиции к субъектной, тем самым способствуя их переходу на позицию сотрудничества, а впоследствии — на позицию понимания, осознания и развития своих воспитательных способностей.
На завершающем конструктивно-рефлексивном этапе (от нескольких месяцев до двух лет) семьи самостоятельно реализуют собственные творческие проекты как в детском саду (объединение нескольких семей, педагогов), так и дома. Проводится анализ совместных достижений, исследуется уровень развития воспитательного потенциала семей, оцениваются результаты взаимодействия ДОУ с родителями посредством совместной театральной деятельности..
Все выше сказанное позволит сделать вывод – технология развития воспитательного потенциала семьи дошкольника средствами театра в детском саду способствует решению важных задач семейного воспитания: гармонизация детско-взррслых отношений  на всех  возрастных этапах.; переходу родителей и ребенка от наблюдений за игровыми действиями педагога к прямому включению в процесс театральной деятельности в детском саду, а затем и в самостоятельную организацию домашних театральных постановок ; переход родителей от переживания рядом с детьми к построению взаимоотношений , основанных на принципах уважения, доверия, открытости; переход от отдельных театрализованных игра к совместным семейным праздникам в ДОУ и домашним театральным постановкам в кругу близких и родных; сближение семей и развитию доверительных отношений  с педагогами ДОУ№ переход  от ситуативного воздействия на ребенка к систематическому содержательному, эмоционально наполненному досугу.

----------


## жанна09111973

«Детские музыкальные спектакли»

Огромные возможности раскрыть свои таланты, воплотить в жизнь мечту выплеснуть на копившуюся энергию, найти друзей, разобраться в своем характере и сделать еще один шаг в постижении окружающего мира дает ребенку детский музыкальный спектакль. 
Такой спектакль требует длительной подготовки. Поэтому надо точно распределить время на подготовку рационально спланировать репетиции Задумав подготовить спектакль, найдите себе единомышленников среди коллег, родителей Пусть каждый их них внесет свою лепту в спектакль, возьмет на себя какие-либо обязанности актеров, осветителей, костюме ров, декораторов, хореографа, музыкального руководителя, режиссера, звукорежиссера и ответственного за выразительное чтение текстов детьми
Выбран сценарий, обсудите его в своем коллективе, внесите возможные изменения и дополнения Совместно разработайте звуковую и световую партитуры, проекты и эскизы будущих декораций, обсудите варианты костюмов. На этом же обсуждении определите, кто возьмет на себя роль ведущего, если таковая требуется по сценарию, и кто и каким образом будет заполнять возможные паузы и заминки Ведущие должны отличаться хорошей дикцией, иметь организаторские способности, быть обаятельными договоритесь о месте, где будет показан спектакль, назначьте день и время начала спектакля и генеральной репетиции.
На другой день после спектакля соберитесь вместе, обсудите, насколько удачно спектакль прошел, отметьте удачные места, постарайтесь доброжелательно выяснить причину неудач.

ВЗРОСЛЫЕ РОЛИ В СПЕКТАКЛЕ
Некоторые роли в детских спектаклях с участием дошкольников берут на себя взрослые Обычно, это Мамы, Папы, Волшебники, Феи, Баба Яга, Кощей Бессмертный, Леший, Король, Королева, Хозяйка в спектаклях, где дети играют Мышат, Цыплят, Бабочек и просто  детей.
К выбору актеров и участию в детской сказке в роли актеров надо отнестись очень ответственно
1) кандидат  на роль должен по возможности соответствовать образу своего персонажа (голос и внешность),
2) выбираемый должен обладать артистическими способностями, хорошей памятью;
З) тексты заучиваются наизусть, особенно следует обратить внимание на диалоги и стихотворные тексты;
4) песни и танцы разучивают отдельно, в этом помогают музыкальный руководитель и хореограф;
5) совместные репетиции с детьми проводятся только ё теми их них, кто непосредствен, но участвует в диалогах, песнях или хореографических номерах;
б) иногда требуется участие взрослого персонажа в массовых номерах, тогда номера разучиваются взрослым и детьми отдельно с музыкальным руководителём и только за несколько дней до спектакля проводятся совместные репетиции.
Взрослые должны ответственно подойти к подготовке сказки: знать последовательность происходящего, свои тексты, а также обязательно знать наизусть все тексты детей, чтобы в бой момент можно было им подсказать. Спектакль для детей — это не экзамен, а возможность радостного общения, реализации своих способностей и незабываемые впечатления. Конечно, в процессе работы с детьми над спектаклем количество подсказок надо свести к минимуму  особенно в подготовитёльной группе. Вообще, это зависит от уровня развития детей  и систематичности их участия в подобных представлениях.


ДЕТСКИЕ РОЛИ В СПЕКТАКЛЕ
По участию детей спектакли можно условно разделить на те, в которых есть роли (главные и  второстепенные) как для детей, так и для взрослых, и те, в которых принимают участие только дети. В любом случае выбор детей на роли является одним из самых ответственных этапов подготовки к сказке. Тут есть несколько вариантов, и выбор одного из них основывается на опыте участия детей в таких спектаклях. Если дети не участвовали до этого в  сказках, то роли должен распределить педагог. Нужно объяснить каждому ребенку кем будет, и что это будет значить для самого ребенка. Здесь нужно очень осторожно подбирать слова, чтобы не настроить ребенка против своей будущей роли, не усилить стеснительность и переживание перед тем, как все это будет? Не буду ли я смешным и глупым?» Ребенок должен почувствовать, что на него надеются и ему не мешало бы потрудиться. Если вы сможете превратить репетиции в радостное творчество и ребенку понравится такая информация, то его труд перестанет быть трудом, а станет интересным занятием. 
Другой способ распределить роли подходит для детей, которые имеют некоторый «актер опыт. Можно предложить всем желающим попробовать свои силы в избранные ими роли,  если возникли споры, на ком же остановиться. А остальные дети назовут того, у кого получается, дети редко ошибаются.
Конечно, возможны обиды. Существует много способов сгладить неприятный момент: предложить другие роли или исполнять роль по очереди, изыскав возможность показать  сказку  не один  раз. Детям, которые часто принимали участие в спектаклях, можно поручить распределить роли самостоятельно. Однако во всех этих вариантах педагог, на уровне сотрудничества, должен, используя свое методическое мастерство, направлять деятельность детей.
Если сказка ставится на базе одной какой-то группы в детском саду, важно, чтобы все получили хоть какую-нибудь роль в ней. Пусть это будет роль второго плана или участие в  хореографическом номере. Дети не должны чувствовать себя одинокими и ненужными.
В спектаклях, где все роли исполняют дети, наверняка будут персонажи - взрослые: купцы, моряки в сказке «Аленький цветочек», мама Мышонка, Свинка, Лошадь, Кошка, Кот в сказке «Сказка о глупом мышонке» и другие. Дети часто играют в «дом», где  берут на себя подобные роли, поэтому справиться с ними в спектакле будет им не так сложно, а соответствующие костюмы помогут маленьким артистам вжиться в образ.
Хорошо, если на каждую роль у вас будет дублер. Это не означает, что дублер — это ребенок, который участвует в спектакле лишь тогда, когда необходима замена. Например, поручите  ребенку сразу две роли: одну из главных, которую он будет дублировать, и второстепенную из массовых сцен, в которой при необходимости его отсутствие не будет заметным. Или  сразу договаривайтесь с детьми о поочередном исполнении роли во время одного спектакля  (по частям, на которые можно разделить спектакль антрактами) или об обмене ролями на  последующих показах.

ОРГАНИ3АЦИЯ  РЕПЕТИЦИЙ
Теперь вы знаете, кто какого персонажа будет играть. Составьте список первого состав список второго состава актеров. Разработайте расписание репетиций индивидуально для каждого актера (по необходимости), репетиций спектакля по отдельным кускам и совместных репетиций, которыми заканчивается подготовка к спектаклю, назначьте генеральную репетицию в костюмах со всеми звуковыми и световыми эффектами, песнями и хореографическими номерами.
Последняя репетиция должна обязательно проходить в костюмах по многим причинам. Еще раз проверить, не упадет ли что-нибудь с костюма во время спектакля, не будет ли мешать и стеснять движения костюм Дети заранее видят себя в костюмах, что позволяет глубже вникнуть в образ, не чувствовать себя скованными во время спектакля от новой, - привычной одежды. Кроме того, дети не будут отвлекаться, разглядывая друг друга в необычном виде.
На всех последних репетициях дети пользуются теми же атрибутами, что и во время спектакля. В начале разучивания ролей атрибуты можно заменять любыми предметами. Ложку может временно заменить флажок, метлу — гимнастическая палка.
Репетиции начинаются за месяц до представления.

РАЗУЧИВАНИЕ РОЛЕЙ
Детские роли готовятся заранее, чтобы за несколько дней не было лишних утомительных занятий.
Разучивание текстов с детьми дошкольного возраста можно поручить родителям ребенка. Возможно, родители — очень занятые люди, тогда вам самим придется позаниматься с их ребенком, назначив дополнительные индивидуальные репетиции. Хорошо, если кто-то будет специально закреплен, чтобы следить за разучиванием текстов и выразительным чтением.
После разбора сценария разбейте его на отдельные небольшие сцены, продумайте все действия актеров на этом отрезке спектакля и их места в мизансценах (где в определенный момент ребенок будет стоять, куда смотреть и какие выполнять действия). Репетируйте спектакль по этим небольшим отрывкам, отдельным диалогам и даже фразам. Не спешите — отрабатывайте с детьми выразительные движения, правильные интонации.
Поощряйте детскую инициативу и способность к вариациям. Это поможет им не растеряться при возможной заминке во время спектакля и проявить свою индивидуальность.
Вокальные и танцевальные номера разучиваются также заранее и индивидуально.

МУЗЫКА В СПЕКТАКЛЕ
Детские спектакли приобретают особую окраску благодаря использованию в них музыки и звуков. Песни и танцы, а также и музыкальные фоны в некоторых спектаклях играют не менее важную роль, чем слово. Мы предлагаем вашему вниманию сценарии музыкальных спектаклей, которые по использованию музыкального материала можно назвать детскими мюзиклами.
Существует ряд правил и ограничений по подбору и разучиванию музыкального репертуара с детьми дошкольного возраста.
Например, каждой возрастной группе детей-дошкольников, благодаря возрастным особенностям, соответствует свой диапазон пения. Дети 5—6 лет могут петь в диапазоне ре-до 2. Звучание низких звуков более напряженное, поэтому в работе с детьми надо использовать песни с удобной тесситурой, т. е. такие песни, в которых встречается больше высоких звуков, а низкие должны быть проходящими. Удобными  звуками для детей 5—6 лет являются фа-си. В этом диапазоне звучание наиболее легкое, естественное.
Большинство детей 6—7 лет могут правильно интонировать мелодию в пределах ре-си, а целенаправленная, систематическая работа позволяет расширить диапазон всех детей (до-ре).
Разучивание или повторение песен обязательно начинайте с распевок и музыкальных упражнений.
Исключите громкое, надрывное пение. Это может  привести к срыву голоса и даже заболеваниям.

----------


## buba_nata

> Девочки, милые, помогите с теорией на тему "Музыкально-ритмические движения как компонент театральной деятельности". Заранее очень признательна!!


 У нас есть на форуме есть раздел театралов, вот они точно помогут и обязательно пробегитесь по этой ссылки, там тоже есть материал по театрализованной деятельности http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...E1%F0%E0%E7%EE

----------


## evgechka

В дополнение: есть у меня УМК (учебно-методич. комплект) Вот его содержание:
коми республиканский институт развития образования [CENTER]и переподготовки кадров.
кафедра дошкольного и начального образования

УМК
к образовательной программе
«Музыкальное образование детей дошкольного возраста в современных социокультурных условиях» [/CENT

СЫКТЫВКАР – 2006г.

ВВЕДЕНИЕ	5
Музыкальное воспитание дошкольников.	6
•	Актуальные проблемы музыкального образования детей	7
Значение музыкального воспитания дошкольников.	9
Музыкальное воспитание в первых детских садах России.	10
Отечественные и зарубежные авторы о значении музыки и пения в жизни ребенка.	11
Музыкальное воспитание как средство эстетических и нравственных качество личности	13
Задачи музыкального воспитания.	14
Использование вариативных программ и инновационных технологий в музыкальном воспитании дошкольников	16
Программа О. П. Радыновой «Музыкальные шедевры»	19
«Ритмическая мозаика» А. И. Бурениной	20
Программа Н.А.Ветлугиной	20
•	Программа О.П.Радыновой	21
Занятия	23
Фронтальные	23
По подгруппам	23
Индивидуальные	23
•	Программа «Синтез»	23
•	Программа "Гармония".	24
•	Программа "Играем в оркестре по слуху".	25
•	Сравнительная характеристика программ по музыкальному воспитанию	25
Музыкальное воспитание детей младшего школьного возраста.	26
Преемственность дошкольного и начального школьного музыкального	28
воспитания.	28
Музыкальный фольклор как средство	30
развития творческих способностей	30
•	Использование народной педагогики в системе музыкального воспитания дошкольников	32
•	Особенности коми фольклора	36
Музыкальная деятельность дошкольников	39
•	Структура и виды музыкальной деятельности.	39
Развитие музыкальных способностей.	40
•	Музыкальность.	41
•	В мире загадочных звуков.	42
•	Тембровая окраска и тембровый звук.	42
•	Звуковысотный слух.	42
•	Каждый музыкальный звук обладает высотой.	43
•	Длительность звука и чувство ритма.	43
Развитие чувства ритма ребенка  как объект исследования	43
•	Психологические особенности проявления музыкального  чувства ритма.	45
Ритм и моторика.	46
•	Чувство музыкального ритма.	48
Социокультурная предметно-пространсвенная развивающая среда ДОУ.	49
Развитие музыкального восприятия дошкольников.	50
Детское музыкальное исполнительство.	53
•	Пение.	54
•	Из истории.	54
•	Возрастные особенности слуха и голоса детей дошкольного возраста.	55
Певческий диапазон	55
•	Развитие музыкальных способностей в пении. «Гудошники».	55
•	Методика разучивания песен.	56
•	Формирование репертуара и основные требования к подбору песенного материала.	59
•	Вопросы организации музыкальных занятий по пению.	60
•	Примерная рабочая программа по развитию певческих навыков детей старшего дошкольного возраста.	62
•	Музыкально-ритмические движения.	64
•	Игра на детских музыкальных инструментах.	65
•	Методика обучения детей игре на детских музыкальных инструментах.	66
Детское творчество.	70
•	Музыкальное творчество	70
Театрализованная деятельность как средство развития детского творчества.	71
•	Значение театрализованных игр и постановок	72
•	в эстетическом развитии ребенка.	72
•	Театрализованные игры	73
•	Значение и место декораций в театрализованных постановках.	74
•	Музыка в спектакле	75
•	Зачем ребенку кукольный театр?	79
•	Подражаем, сочиняем, говорим... и взрослеем!	81
Танцевально-двигательные и телесно-ориентированные техники	82
Музыкально-образовательная деятельность.	88
•	Музыкально-дидактические игры	89
Музыкальное развитие детей раннего возраста.	89
•	Слушание	89
•	Пение.	90
•	Музыкальное движение.	91
•	Игра на музыкальных инструментах. ИГРЫ.	92
Планирование деятельности музыкального руководителя.	92
Диагностика музыкальных способностей детей дошкольного возраста.	94
•	Диагностика музыкальных способностей детей (по Тарасовой)	94
Вторая младшая группа.	94
Средняя группа.	95
Старшая группа.	97
•	Методика выявления уровня развития чувства ритма (разработана на основе методик А.Н. Зиминой и  А.И. Бурениной).	98
Средний дошкольный возраст.	98
Старший дошкольный возраст.	99
•	Диагностика уровня музыкального и психомоторного развития ребёнка на музыкальных занятиях (по методике А.И. Бурениной)	101
В средней группе	101
•	Диагностика музыкальных творческих способностей детей	103
Младший дошкольный возраст	103
Старший дошкольный возраст	104
Приложение	106
Речевые игры и упражнения	106
Вторая младшая группа	106
Средняя группа	109
Старшая группа	112
Подготовительная группа	115
•	Дидактические игры и упражнения	121
Литература	122

Если кого-то заинтересует этот материал, то буду рада помочь. Там много страниц, незнаю, влезет ли все это в одно сообщение.
К нему еще прилагаются Джон Бин (музыкальные игры) с картинками.
Также имеется материал по программе "Парма", кому надо. 
Всем творческих успехов!!!

----------


## evgechka

Это коми национальная образовательная программа для ДОУ.
Настоящая программа "Парма" составлена  авторским  коллективом  в соответствии с Законом РФ «Об образовании», Законом Республики Коми «Об образовании», Законом «О государственных языках Республики Коми», Концепцией дошкольного воспитания (под редакцией Давыдова В.В. и Петровского В.А.).
Структура программы  условно объединяет 3 основных блока: "Психологическую характеристику", "Развитие личности в процессе организованного обучения",  "Развитие личности в процессе общения и совместной деятельности". Содержание программы насыщено коми этнографическим и историческим материалом с учетом принципа интеграции естественно-научного, гуманитарного и художественно-эстетического образования и включает основные виды деятельности: игру, общение и труд.
Программа рекомендует приобщать детей к коми языку в условиях двуязычия с 2 лет в быту,  через фольклор, без специального обучения. Словарный минимум для элементарного общения дети осваивают  в окружающей двуязычной среде (в детском саду,  семье, на улице и т.д.).
 В ней также имеется раздел"Музыкальное воспитание".

----------


## olgapk

Шаг 5 Формирование актерского состава (распределение ролей).
Дети на протяжении некоторого времени погружались в волшебный мир, сами создавали его, научились смотреть и слушать известные сказки и сказки, придуманные детьми. За это время сформировались детские желания, обозначился круг интересов, выявились пристрастия. Ребята попробовали себя во всех ролях – одушевленных и неодушевленных. Поиграли в разных эпизодах. Теперь настало время взять на себя ответственность за конкретную роль, чтобы донести спектакль до зрителя. Детям дается возможность высказать свое желание и попробовать себя в той или иной роли. По мере исполнения ребенок сам оценивает себя (свои возможности, степень выразительности, умение взаимодействовать с партнерами). Ребенку дается возможность почувствовать насколько ему комфортно в этой роли, его ли это “одежка”. С другой стороны его оценивают товарищи (взаимовыручка, насколько убедительно получается образ, умение работать с партнерами). Коллектив детей высказывает свои пожелания, определяет свои симпатии. Совместный выбор детей определяет исполнителя наиболее подходящей роли.
Ребенку дается возможность попробовать себя в образе одного или нескольких персонажей, тем самым, развивая уверенность в себе, коммуникативность в отношении со сверстниками. Возникает необходимость определить второй состав исполнителей, чтобы каждый мог раскрыть свой творческий потенциал.
Шаг 6. Выступление.
Выступление является самым волнующим и ответственным этапом в нашей работе. Ребенок получает возможность заявить о себе и поверить в себя. Формируется чувство ответственности за общее дело. Ребенок ощущает радость общения со сверстниками и со взрослыми. Взрослым отводится роль помощников и ценителей. Осуществляется социально-личностное развитие ребенка. 
Шаг 7. Повторные показы.
Получив оценку зрителей и оценив самих себя исполнители желают рассказать сказку “по новому” - с дополнениями, изменениями, а то и вовсе поменяться ролями. Исполнителями могут стать и терпеливые зрители, которые в силу каких-то причин не участвовали в первом показе. Закрепляя, полученные навыки и умения каждый ребенок индивидуально проявляется, раскрывается через творческую деятельность. 
Значение работы по алгоритму
Работа на основе использования данного алгоритма позволяет развить у детей интерес к музыкальной и театральной деятельности, способствует личностному росту детей, развитию социальных навыков, общему развитию.
С использованием данного алгоритма были поставлены музыкальные сказки “Любовь к трем апельсинам”, Бал “В гостях у Золушки”, по мотивам сказок А.С.Пушкина, “Щелкунчик” по авторским сценариям. Следствием данной работы явилось то, что у детей сформировался устойчивый интерес к музыкальной и театральной деятельности, что позволяет детям принимать участие в выступлениях на районных мероприятиях.
Разработанное планирование и построенная работа с детьми с учетом задач развития, позволяет придать музыкальным занятиям развивающий характер, а включение педагогов дополнительного образования и родителей позволяет стимулировать личностный рост каждого ребенка.
Активизировался интерес родителей к творческой деятельности детей.

----------


## olgapk

*Алгоритм создания музыкальной сказки с детьми дошкольного возраста*

Работа музыкального руководителя в дошкольном образовательном учреждении на современном этапе наполняется новым содержанием.
Наша задача – растить человека, способного к самостоятельному творческому труду, личность активную, ищущую.
Выполнить эту задачу эффективно можно на основе интеграции деятельности всех участников образовательного процесса: воспитатели, педагоги дополнительного образования, учитывая особенности детей должны искать наиболее рациональные и эффективные пути стимулирования их гармоничного развития.
Музыкальному руководителю в этом вопросе отводится особая роль, так как музыкальная деятельность носит творческих характер, но оказывает влияние на развитие всех сторон личности и сферу познавательного развития.
Это заставляет продумать иные подходы к организации педагогического процесса, планирования работы, построения занятий.
Описанный в данной работе алгоритм работы по постановке музыкальных сказок опробован в течении трех лет и дал хорошие результаты в развитии детей, подготовке их к обучению в школе и используется в настоящее время, что подтверждает его эффективность.
Основной целью работы по созданию музыкальной сказки с детьми дошкольного возраста является развитие способности детей к свободному творческому восприятию окружающего мира, отражению его впечатления и отношения к окружающему миру через творческую деятельность – искусство музыкальной сказки.
Алгоритм работы с детьми по созданию музыкальной сказки.
Данный алгоритм раскрывает пошагово работу по созданию музыкальной сказки.
Шаг №1. Введение в мир волшебства.
Задачи: 
1. Активизировать и развивать у детей интерес к миру сказок через чтение, просмотр фильмов, посещение театров, прослушивание музыкальных произведений на сказочные темы.
В группе дети знакомятся с русскими народными сказками и сказками других народов. Детям предлагается рассматривание иллюстраций, прослушивание и просмотра аудио и видео кассеты, посещение с родителями театров. 
Учитывая сложности восприятия детьми дошкольниками музыкального произведения (наглядно-образное мышление, неустойчивое внимание, малый объем музыкальной памяти); на музыкальных занятиях используются различные дополнительные средства выразительности: выкладывание мозаики, использование стихов и отрывков литературных произведений, игра со светом, использование зеркального шара, многоцветовой лампы (цветомузыка), аромолампы, аквариум (наблюдение за “волшебным” изменением цвета морских камней). 
2. Развивать слуховое внимание, воображение, способствовать всестороннему речевому развитию (речевое общение, литературная речь, работа над просодикой, четкость произношения, темп и громкость речи, образная речь). Учить дифференцировать звуки окружающего мира. Развивать ассоциативное мышление при восприятие звуков окружающего мира.
Специально подобранный репертуар “волшебной музыки”, звучащей в сказочной атмосфере, позволяет вызывать у детей яркий эмоциональный отклик, позволяет рассказывать о своих представлениях, переживаниях, характере звука, тембре, делиться впечатлениями об услышанном.
Для прослушивания используется аудио кассета “Мир звуков – образы и настроения” А. И. Бурениной.
Прослушивание музыкального произведения предусматривает сосредоточение внимания, настрой слуховго аппарата. Используются игры: “Что слышит”, “Слушай звук”, “Кого сегодня нет” по Орфу, помогающие настроиться на нужный лад.
Речевое развитие предполагает освоение звуковой культуры речи (интонация, артикуляция, чистота и точность произношения). При этом речевой материал дается в разных формах с музыкальным сопровождением. 
Логоритмические упражнения разучиваются в процессе музыкально-ритмической игры, что позволяет в доступной форме развивать голосовой аппарат, научить четко, понятно, эмоционально произносить текст, развивать координацию движений. 
Доступные игровые образы способствуют развитию образной речи. Музыкально-ритмические речевые игры способствуют развитию музыкальных способностей – чистота интонирования, динамический, гармонический, ритмический слух, помогают выразить эмоции, развивают мимику.
Окружающий мир полон различных звуков. Чтобы показать волшебный лес, загадочную страну или пение райских птиц необходимо развивать такие качества, как внимание, наблюдательность и научиться дифференцировать звуки окружающего мира. С этой целью с детьми проводятся исследовательские игры: “Как звучит дерево”, “Как звучит вода”. 
Наблюдение за камнями и ракушками в воде разной температуры, способствует созерцательной способности. Игры на камушках и ракушках больших и маленьких составление экологического оркестра – звучание воды, звучание бамбукового ксилофона, стук камушков, постукивание и потряхивание ракушек.

Реалистичность экологического оркестра может нарушить звучание волшебного инструмента “Задумчивость” , где дети, перебирая пальцами металлические трубочки, создают необыкновенную сказочную атмосферу. Таким образом обыкновенные лесные звуки, превращаются в волшебные, обыкновенный морской прибой в сказочный.

Проводятся игры на различие звуков, тембра: “Мы в лесу” - шелест, шорох, скрип, птицы, костер (мять бумагу), ветер; “Мы на море” - прибой (волны), камушки, ракушки, ветер, чайки; “Мы шумим” - все шумовые звуки; “Мы поем” - музыкальные звуки; “Осенние звуки” - игры по Орфу; “Игры с театральными шумами” (с помощью карточек). По А. И. Бурениной.
3. Использовать элементарное музицирование для передачи чувств и эмоций, характеров и настроений с использованием инструментов и инструментов заместителей для передачи характерных чувств. Кроме этого эффективно использовать “Экологический оркестр”.

Освоение навыков игры на инструментах, использование ансамбля в различных спектаклях.
4. Создавать из имеющихся в ближайшем окружении предметов атмосферу сказки.
Сказочный образ или действие рождаются в обычной обстановке и возникает необходимость изменить обстановку, приспособить окружающие предметы для более яркого наглядного отражения той или иной сказочной ситуации. В работу включается ассоциативное мышление. Как создать сказочный поезд? Как сделать дом для трех поросят? Обычный стол превращается в избушку на курьих ножках, голубые ленточки – в озеро, гимнастические обручи – лужи на асфальте. Но самое главное в сказке это все таки сказочный персонаж. 
Каждый ребенок хочет превратиться в сказочного героя и ощущает потребность изменить свою внешность. Но как это сделать без специального костюма. Зато есть большой красивый платок, который может быть фатой, вуалью для царевны, может быть плащом для царевича, волшебника, если завязать на голову можно стать бабушкой, если в виде чалмы, тогда магом, фокусником и т.д. Просто палочка с помощью “волшебных” слов может стать волшебной и она же может быть волшебной флейтой. Возьми в руки прозрачный шарфик, и ты уже ветерок, возьми белый шарфик и ты античная статуя. 
Чтобы почувствовать себя любимым и известным героем сказки, необходима некоторая помощь педагога. Педагог предлагает наборы предметов или элементы костюмов, из которых ребенок самостоятельно выбирает то, что поможет ему наиболее ярко выразить любимый образ. При внимательном рассматривании предметов, оказывается, что один и тот же предмет, может быть использован для определения многих персонажей. Например: колпачок – Петрушка, Клоун, Гном, Звездочет. Накидка – пелерина – плащ Царевича, Кот в сапогах, мантия Принца. Набор головных уборов, юбок, жилетов, масок – открывает неограниченные возможности для перевоплощения.
Для развития ассоциативного мышления, развития фантазии, воображения используются игры: “Найди пару”, “Разведчик”, “Волшебный платок”, “Волшебная палочка”, “Маска, я тебя знаю”.
Шаг 2. Введение в атмосферу конкретной сказки.
1. Выбор произведения.
Как выбрать произведение, которое будет действительно интересовать детей, будет соответствовать возможностям и особенностям данного возраста, будет отвечать постановочным развивающим задачам, удовлетворит детский творческий порыв и желание, принесет детям радость общения и раскроет индивидуальность. Большую долю информации педагог почерпнет из первого этапа работы. Так и проявятся индивидуальные способности и возможности каждого ребенка. Но как принять коллективное решение, т.к. сказка – это коллективная работа. Поскольку дети не обладают богатым литературным багажом, педагог выносит в разных вариантах известные и неизвестные сказки. С основной частью сказок дети уже ознакомились на подготовительном этапе. Таким образом, определяется круг интересов и желаний детей и определяется тип сказки, вызывающий интерес в данном возрасте. Например в старшем дошкольном возрасте девочки хотят быть принцессами, феями, а мальчики сказочными воинами, царевичами. Детям предлагается вспомнить сказку, где присутствуют желаемые персонажи. Девочки могут назвать сказку “Спящая красавица” (там есть принцесса и фея), мальчики могут назвать “Сказку о царе Салтане” (там есть 33 богатыря). А какой момент вам нравится больше всего? Девочкам нравится бал и все, что с ним связано: бальные платья, танцы, веера, шали, маски. Мальчикам нравятся сказочные сражения, превращения, путешествия и привлекает внешний вид и атрибуты персонажа: шлемы, плащи, сабли, шпаги, волшебные корабли, возможность сказочного перемещения по воде, земле и воздуху. Так что же нам мешает попробовать себя в роли любимого персонажа и в интересующей нас ситуации? Представить нужную ситуацию не составляет труда (мы уже научились этому в подготовительный период). Где взять волшебные атрибуты? В ход идут все предметы заменители. Но как быть, если не совсем нравится сюжетный поворот, если непонятная ситуация, если ситуация не соответствует представлениям возраста. Давайте поменяем ситуацию. “Вырулим” ее на новый или другой виток. Придумаем старую сказку на новый лад (как мы ее себе представляем). Придумаем другой конец сказки, придумаем новую сказку, добавим новые персонажи
В процессе поиска меняются желания, девчоночьи интересы проникают в мальчишечьи и наоборот. Образы становятся взаимодополняемыми. Персонажи одной сказки общаются с персонажами другой, выручают друг друга, взаимодействуют. Таким образом, находятся общие точки соприкосновения, рождается коллективное решение. Так родилась сказка “Три апельсина”, где сложный, философский сюжет, приобрел простоту и детскую непосредственность. Так родилось новогоднее представление “Бал в сказочном королевстве”, где персонажи разных сказок смогли присутствовать на одном балу и выразить свои желания.
2. Знакомство с музыкальным оформлением спектакля.
Развитие слухового внимания. Слуховое внимание наиболее трудная область развития для дошкольников. Для того, чтобы продолжительное время слушать серьезную музыку, необходима определенная подготовка. Дети должны научиться понимать, откуда берутся звуки, различать их по тембру, следить за развитием звука в динамике, определять характер звука и музыки в целом. Этому занятию уделяется большое внимание в подготовительном периоде, описанном выше. Поэтому, к восприятию музыки спектакля, дети приходят уже подготовленными. Поскольку сам по себе спектакль не является точной копией какой-либо сказки, а скорее фантазией на тему, то и музыка в спектакле весьма разнообразна. Звучит классическая музыка – Чайковский, Моцарт, Вивальди, Мусоргский, Римский-Корсаков; современная классика – Прокофьев, Свиридов; эстрадные композиции; народная музыка; детские песенки и детское музицирование. Музыка может быть фоном, на котором развивается действие, музыка помогает войти в нужное эмоциональное состояние, музыка сопровождает все ритмические действия от простейшей игры или сигнала до сюжетного постановочного танца и, конечно же, музыка помогает усилить и ярче представить сказочные персонажи.
Знакомство с музыкой может происходить во время чтения текста сказки. Музыкальные фрагменты могут звучать как фон, могут иллюстрировать описания какого-либо персонажа или действия. Индивидуальные песни разучиваются при работе над образом, танцующие персонажи знакомятся с музыкой при разучивании танца, хоровые или ансамблевые пения при работе над эпизодами. Очень часто знакомство с музыкой и прочтение текста сказки происходит одновременно. Художественное слово и музыка дополняют друг друга, усиливают впечатления от услышанного и побуждают детей взять в руки карандаши или краски и выразить свои впечатления на бумаге. Кто-то сразу же в группе рисует принцессу в сказочном замке, а кто-то дома обдумывает волшебный лес. На следующий день мы имеем собственные иллюстрации, которые еще более активизирует интерес к нашей сказки.

----------


## olgapk

Шаг 3. Работа над персонажами.
1. Начиная работу над персонажами, педагог опирается на воображение детей, на личный опыт ребенка и память. Ребенку предлагается рассказать и показать, как он представляет себе данный персонаж. Поскольку личный опыт еще не велик, педагог корректирует и помогает, подсказывает наиболее яркие особенности персонажа, помогает глубже понять образ. Для этого необходимо побудить ребенка к проявлению воображения, фантазии. Если необходимо представить волшебника, то помогает упражнение “Фантазер”, если надо почувствовать себя феей, то помогает упражнение “Фея сна”, если не сразу получается веселый клоун, то весело двигаться и прыгать поможет упражнение “Петрушка прыгает” или “Два клоуна”. Зачастую бывают очень сложные персонажи, особенные, с которыми дети редко встречаются или впервые слышат. Именно новизна темы и дает большие возможности для развития памяти, воображения, развивает познавательные способности, кругозор. К таким персонажам подбираются, придумываются целые комплексы групповых и индивидуальных упражнений. Так, например, разучивая сказку “Три апельсина” пришлось познакомить детей с жанром итальянской комедии. Познакомить с традиционными героями итальянской комедии – Труффальдино, Панталонэ. Для них подбираются упражнения на определение черт характера, на выражение эмоций, на смену характера.
Хорошо представив и поняв своего персонажа, озвучивает его. Ребенок знакомится с текстом персонажа и в процессе разучивания и запоминания формируется четкое, выразительное произношение. Ребенок начинает понимать, что, если хорошо представить предмет, о котором идет речь и выразительно сказать – то текст запоминается лучше и быстрее. Таким образом, работа над персонажем способствует развитию психических процессов – памяти, воображению, фантазии, речи.
Речь является и средством сценической выразительности. Прежде всего текст должен быть понятен партнерам и зрителям. Для четкого произношения необходимо правильное дыхание и артикуляция. Учиться дышать с закрытым ртом, “не хватать” воздух, не поднимать плечи: упражнение “Понюхаем цветочек”. Учимся брать короткое дыхание – “Чуть не опоздал” - быстро, коротко взяли воздух и сказали первое слово. Учимся работать диафрагмой – “Надули животики и сдули” (проверка, как работает диафрагма – положить ладонь на живот). Учимся брать долгое дыхание – “Взяли носом много воздуха, но так, чтобы никто не заметил”, “Стеснительный путешественник” (мы первый раз высоко в горах, нам хочется поглубже вдохнуть, но так, чтобы никто не заметил). А теперь будем говорить низким взрослым голосом. Упражнение – “Диктор телевидения” (сказать “Здравствуйте, в эфире новости” или “До свидания, на сегодня это все, с вами был Сергей Цветаев”.) Упражнение “Филин большой и маленький” поможет сделать короткий сильный выдох (тренировка диафрагмы). На выдохе произносится звук – “У”. 
Правильная артикуляция достигается многими музыкальными упражнениями: “Да, дэ, ди, до,ду”, “А – д”, “Паровоз кричит ду-ду”, “А вагоны говорят – так, так…”, “До, ре, ми”, “Звуки музыки”, “Во кузнице”
Взаимодействие с партнерами и участие в спектакле становится все более увлекательным. Хорошо зная и представляя своего героя, умея понятно и выразительно говорить его словами, дети с легкостью справляются с мимическим решением образа. Конечно, некоторым все же необходима помощь, чтобы “разбудить” мышцы лица и научить лицо радоваться, печалиться, злиться, хохотать на основе психогимнастики М.И.Чистяковой. 
Но наши герои не только умеют красиво говорить, улыбаться или хмуриться. Они преодолевают большие расстояния - скачут на лошадях, едут в каретах, летят на ковре самолете, танцуют на балах или просто вырастают из-под снега весной на проталине. Одним словом живут в движении. Для поиска пластического решения образа необходима музыка, которая и подскажет характер героя и придаст выразительность его движениям. Передавать образ в движении дети учатся, исполняя различные этюды на музыкальных занятиях и занятиях хореографией. 
Дети уже знакомы с музыкой спектакля. Там, где музыка звучит фоном, дети могут импровизировать и создавать движимый образ сами. Каждый герой по своему: музыка “Лес” - как Красная Шапочка пойдет по лесу, а как волк, музыка “Бал” - как танцуют дамы, а как стражники.
Есть музыка для конкретного персонажа. Например, постановка танца, где уже предлагается определенный набор движений. В этом случае музыка усиливает выразительность образа и передает образ в стройной художественной форме. 
Каждый персонаж обладает своей особенной творческой характеристикой. Яркость образа достигается разными способами, но более всего музыкальными. Какая же Красная Шапочка без песен? Или какие восточные гости без танца? Как обойдутся стражники без бравой песни и веселого марша? Как Золушка расскажет о своей беде? Конечно же песенкой. Чтобы исполнить все эти особенно интересные музыкальные номера, необходимо развивать музыкальные способности.
Правильное дыхание является основой не только правильной речи, но и правильного пения. К вышеизложенным упражнениям на дыхание добавляется дыхание по музыкальным фразам. Умение брать дыхание перед началом музыкальной фразы, петь на одном дыхании сначала мотив, а после музыкальную фразу. Дается понятия дирижерского текста для правильного вступления, окончания и правильного дыхания во время исполнения музыкального произведения. Когда звучит музыка, нельзя нарушать ее словом, но можно показать жестом, как надо исполнять. “У дирижера работают руки, а у исполнителей внимательные глаза и послушный голос”. На каждого персонажа или группу подбирается свой комплект развивающих упражнений и игр в соответствии с теми задачами, которые требуются. Например, Восточный танец требует от исполнителей уловить малейшие изменения в музыке. Необходимо развивать динамический слух: игра “Громко – тихо запоем”, “Принц и принцесса” (принц ищет принцессу по громкой музыке). Чтобы уловить сложный ритм, развиваем чувство ритма: игра “Спой свое имя”, ритмический рассказ “Дети вышли погулять”. 
Гармонический слух тесно связан с характером музыки, с музыкальным образом персонажа. Упражнения: “Веселый капитан, грустный капитан”, “страшный лес, веселый лес”, “Выглянуло солнышко, вышла тучка”. Каждый исполнитель роли по-своему воспринимает музыку и имеет возможность импровизировать, перестраивать и дополнять характер персонажа по своему усмотрению.
Весь музыкальный материал, с которым ребенок встречается, на протяжении спектакля развивает музыкальную память. Музыка для прослушивания и музыка для исполнения требуют запоминания, чтобы следить за ходом спектакля, взаимодействовать с партнерами, помнить свою музыкальную тему и исполнять ее.
Например звучит увертюра к “Аленькому цветочку” и исполнители занимают свои места. Звучит тема пустыни, и дети ставят декорации пустыни (кактусы и песочная ткань). В процессе работы над персонажем формируется музыкальность, музыкальная культура, которая является частью общей культуры.
Шаг 4. Создание сценического пространства.
Для этого необходимо уметь ориентироваться в любом пространстве, уметь определять границы для данного действия, разделять пространство на сектора, линии, основное место действия, знать стороны (лево, право, назад, вперед, по диагонали), определять середину, края.
Игры способствуют развитию ориентировки: “Запомни свое место”, “Запомни свое дерево”, “Ветерок”, “Лес” (деревья и звери), “Иголочка и ниточка”, “Скучно так сидеть”, “Тропинка”, “Декорация”, “Разведчик”. 
Развитию ориентировки способствуют различные упражнения на перестроение. Чтобы лучше представить рисунок перестроений детям предлагается зрительный ряд пиктограмм. Научившись видеть и понимать пространство, дети быстро находят место себе, партнерам и предметам с которыми надо взаимодействовать. В силу вступает детская импровизация, ассоциативное мышление. Возникает необходимость использования предметов (как декораций, так и предметов – заменителей). Взаимодействие с партнерами приводит к составлению мизансцен. 
Педагогу остается скорректировать творческий намек детей, не навязывая своего видения, но совместно “обживая” с детьми пространство. Все, что может послужить, для репетиции эпизодов находит свое точное место на площадке (элементы декорации, реквизит). А элементы костюма находят своего исполнителя.

немножко всех запутала. Весь текст не вставлялся. Продолжение в сообшении 105

----------

SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021), Shamanaika (23.07.2018), Ирина Ивановна (03.06.2020)

----------


## Елена Ларионова

Решила поделиться своим планом работы с родителями в подготовительной группе,может кому-нибудь пригодится 


План работы с родителями МДОУ «Теремок» 
    на 2011- 2012 учебный год в подготовительной к школе                                           
                                                       группе

                          музыкальный руководитель:


СЕНТЯБРЬ.
1. Посещение родительских собраний «Знакомство с планом работы по музыкальному. воспитанию детей. Требование к одежде и обуви на музыкальном занятии
2. Привлечение родителей к изготовлению наглядного материала.
3. Анкетирование родителей.

ОКТЯБРЬ
1. Обновление материалов по музыкальному воспитанию в папке- передвижке «Ваш ребёнок любит петь»
2. Индивидуальные консультации по музыкальному воспитанию детей.
3. Спонсорская помощь родителей в приобретении элементов оформления музыкального зала (шарики, ленты, листочки и т.п.), угощения на осеннем празднике, (  организация осенних блюд для сладкого стола).

НОЯБРЬ
1. Изготовление родителями атрибутов к празднику.
2. Подбор материала для родителей: «Роль классической музыки в детском саду».
3. Запись осеннего праздника на видео.

ДЕКАБРЬ
1. Беседа с родителями: «Культура поведения родителей и детей на празднике».
2. Изготовление родителями костюмов к новогоднему празднику.
3. Обновление материалов в папке передвижке «Песни к Новому Году».

ЯНВАРЬ
1. Изготовление родителями дидактического материала (ксерокопии)
2. Открытое музыкальное занятие.
3. Организация фотовыставки «Поем и пляшем на празднике нашем»
фотоматериалы по новогоднему празднику.


ФЕВРАЛЬ
1. Индивидуальные беседы с родителями об особенностях музыкального развития их ребёнка.

2.  Участие родителей в празднике «День защитника Отечества»
3. . Изготовление родителями костюмов, атрибутов к празднику «8марта».

МАРТ.
1. Обновление материалов в папке-передвижке «Песни к 8 марта»
2. Индивидуальные консультации (рекомендации дальнейшего обучения музыке)
3.  Подготовка к празднику юмора: изготовление «веселых сердечек» «улыбок» из картона, приобретение надувных язычков.

АПРЕЛЬ
1. Анкетирование родителей по результатам музыкального воспитания детей.
2. Консультация «Воспитание культуры ребенка в процессе восприятия музыки в домашних условиях».
3. «Взрослые - детям» показ кукольного спектакля силами родителей и воспитателей.

МАЙ.
1. Ознакомление родителей с результатами диагностики.
2. Открытый отчет для родителей по работе танцевального  кружка.
3. Совместное заседание родительского комитета, сотрудников д/с для разработки поощрения детей, родителей группы на выпускном празднике

----------

Лилия60 (20.08.2020)

----------


## ВераНикФ

Добрый день или вечер! Меня зовут Вера. И я сейчас ищу тоже песпективные и календарные планы по программе Киры Тарасовой. Не могли бы вы мне переслать их. Заранее благодарна. Вера.

----------


## viculy

Л.А. Лукова ."ТЕАТР НА ПАЛЬЧИКАХ"(идеи пальчикового театра).

https://yadi.sk/i/mYjTScI7qNrnyw

----------

AntonAsa1 (17.04.2020), jarinka (30.04.2020), pet30 (05.04.2022), SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021), Tata74 (04.08.2022), vetlost (11.05.2020), Вета (03.02.2020), Ирина Ивановна (03.06.2020), Лилия60 (20.08.2020)

----------


## viculy

Сценарии детских утренников и праздников. Театр и дети. Лоскутникова Л.П. 

https://yadi.sk/i/q6XqaT7y4XfmOg

----------

SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021), алена-09 (28.04.2020), Лилия60 (20.08.2020), наталья попова (02.05.2020), Ольгушка (14.03.2021)

----------


## viculy

ПРОГРАММА "Маленький актёр" для детей 5-7 лет. Т.С. Григорьева 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4aU1/3Jzvp1gd9

----------

Azara (29.05.2021), m-diana-2007 (09.04.2021), pet30 (05.04.2022), SeverynkaIrina (27.10.2021), Tata74 (04.08.2022), TATYANA_UNCHA (21.08.2020), Алусик (18.09.2020), Блонди (03.10.2021), Добронрава (20.08.2020), Лилия60 (20.08.2020), Марина Аникина (05.02.2021), ольга марущак (02.09.2020)

----------


## Добронрава

> ПРОГРАММА "Маленький актёр" для детей 5-7 лет. Т.С. Григорьева 
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4aU1/3Jzvp1gd9


К сожалению высвечивается ОШИБКА, ой, извиняюсь, загрузилось!

----------

Лилия60 (27.08.2020)

----------


## viculy

Актёрский тренинг для детей. И. Феофанова 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4xWF/5kCQyEJvt

----------

Azara (29.05.2021), Алусик (18.09.2020), Лилия60 (27.08.2020), уктур (05.06.2021)

----------

